# The Leprechaun's Pot O Gold



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello and welcome to my grow journal, here you will find that everything I do is very different than what you normally read in forum grow journals. In no way am I saying that my way is better, it is just different and I also do not say that others should try any of it as it requires a different way of thinking and unlearning things a tad. The good news is that if you follow you might learn a few things that you can do to improve your herb.

I breed as part of my hobby, my grows are just for me and I enjoy making new strains. I have made several that are popular and growing around the world but you won't find em in any seedbanks. I just finished a seed run where I have made bout 50 more new strains. The current grow is a bud run and started 3 weeks ago, 2 were flipped then, 2 were flipped 2 weeks ago, 1 was flipped 1 week ago and 5 were flipped this morning. The Beast (tall one in the back) is first time ever grown and the 5 Thunder Express flipped this morning is the first ever bud run (I have taken her to F2 in seed runs thus far) 

I flower & veg with T5's, I use a medium based on Al Tapla's gritty mix which is sunshine mix #4 mixed 50/50 with kitty litter (calcined clay) (Al uses turface, it is the same thing just cost more) My garden is a completely open space in my basement, I do not have any intake or exhaust fans and I have never owned a carbon scrubber as my garden never stinks. I do not worry about light leaks, I have plenty of em and have only had 3 plants herm in the last 5 years IMO hermies are 100% genetics (I know most won't agree lol) I use all chem nutes start to finish and I never flush at the end. I use very different light timings, for veg I use what is called Gaslight Veg it is 12 on, 5.5 off, 1.5 on, 5 off and for flower I do 6.5 on, .5 off, 4 on, 13 off.

You can check the link in my sig to see pics from the recent harvest, it also includes several independent smoke reports of some of my strains  

Here is what the garden looks like as of this morning ,,,,,,,,


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

The strains in this run are all mine, tall one in the back is The Beast, to the right of it is a Namaste, the 3 in the front right are Colorado Thunderfuck, and the ones on the left (flipped this morning) are my Thunder Express.

Here are a few tighter shots of the Beast


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

A tighter shot of the CTF that just finished 3 weeks of flower ,,,


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

A CTF bud shot ,,,,,


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

The CTF that was flipped 2 weeks ago ,,,


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

The CTF that was flipped a week ago ,,,


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

The Namaste, flipped 2 weeks ago ,,,


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

A side view of the TE's flipped this morning,,,


----------



## smokeingdog (Dec 27, 2014)

looking strong an healthy plants


----------



## polo the don (Dec 27, 2014)

Subbed!
I hope to learn a few things to put in my toolbox of knowledge.
Love the "tanning bed"


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

Das Beans are laid for the next seed run






Damn it is hard to decide with so many choices






but we have ,,,

Durban Thunder
Borealis
Amber
Oxacan
Zamal
Zamaldelica
Lebanese
Urban Menace
Thunder99
Thunderfunk69

Should be fun


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 27, 2014)

how did u score the zamal? nice grow


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> how did u score the zamal? nice grow


They were gotten by Gypsy (ICMAG) at La Reunion years ago and he gifted em to Uncle Ben and Uncle Ben gifted em to me. I actually have one hell of a seed collection, but most of the ones listed are my strains. The Oxacan, Zamal & Lebonese are land races The Urban Menace is Classics, The Zamaldelica is ACE, the rest are mine, the Borealis is my Northern Lights named after the Aurora Borealis


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 27, 2014)

thanks, im curious bout the zamal


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> thanks, im curious bout the zamal


Hopin to get a boy and girl so I can make more seeds with her


----------



## polo the don (Dec 27, 2014)

RM3 said:


> Damn it is hard to decide with so many choices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a hard life to have the problems you have. So many beans, so little space.


----------



## polo the don (Dec 27, 2014)

I would love to raid your seed stash!!


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

polo the don said:


> Must be a hard life to have the problems you have. So many beans, so little space.


Yeppers, I just need to live long enough to grow em all out LOL


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

polo the don said:


> I would love to raid your seed stash!!


If you're ever in Colorado ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## polo the don (Dec 27, 2014)

RM3 said:


> If you're ever in Colorado ,,,,,,,,,,


It won't be anytime soon. My wife grew up in Denver but had no family there since her dad died. She does want to go back just for fun but has a very demanding career. Now that I think about it, she does need a vacation...


----------



## RM3 (Dec 27, 2014)

I changed the name of the Aurora to Borealis after I was told that there is already a strain named Aurora  

edited it in my post


----------



## RM3 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wonder how many here know about this book ? IMO it is a must read for anyone growing indoors ,,,,,

http://www.controlledenvironments.org/Growth_Chamber_Handbook/Plant_Growth_Chamber_Handbook.htm


----------



## RM3 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year Everyone !!!

Nothing like ringin in the new year with early amber in week 4


----------



## RM3 (Jan 1, 2015)

A few CTF bud shots


----------



## RM3 (Jan 1, 2015)

The main cola on the Beast is fillin in nicely for week 4


----------



## RM3 (Jan 1, 2015)

And a little experiment I started this morning after reading this and watching the movie ,,

http://www.qaafi.uq.edu.au/apical-dominance-maintained-by-sugar-limitation


----------



## polo the don (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year Boss. 
Your garden looks damn good. 

I'm guessing that is sugar water in that bottle for this experiment?


----------



## RM3 (Jan 1, 2015)

polo the don said:


> Happy New Year Boss.
> Your garden looks damn good.
> 
> I'm guessing that is sugar water in that bottle for this experiment?


yeppers 1 tablespoon to a pint, dissolved in boiled water


----------



## RM3 (Jan 1, 2015)

Beans I put down are a poppin


----------



## RM3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Good Morning Everyone !!!

This mornings update is short and sweet, got a lot goin on today 

I should have a final harvest tally pic tomorrow

The Zamal & Oaxacan beans are bein a bitch so I started a new experiment. Put several in a seed soak, so far they are floaters so I cracked one open and put the little embryo in the soak and it opened up 

Now just need to see if it actually grows ?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 3, 2015)

I've seen @Sativied play with seeds like that... Maybe he'll have some input...


----------



## polo the don (Jan 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I've seen @Sativied play with seeds like that... Maybe he'll have some input...


I've seen him do that and be successful with it. RM3, I'm sure you can pull it off too. Were they really old or just tuff beans? Ever tried scarification? I've done it with old seeds before and it worked great. Just line a matchbox or small container with FINE grit sandpaper, put seeds inside a shake a lil bit. It allows the water to penetrate the shell and stimulate germination.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 3, 2015)

polo the don said:


> I've seen him do that and be successful with it. RM3, I'm sure you can pull it off too. Were they really old or just tuff beans? Ever tried scarification? I've done it with old seeds before and it worked great. Just line a matchbox or small container with FINE grit sandpaper, put seeds inside a shake a lil bit. It allows the water to penetrate the shell and stimulate germination.


yeppers they are old beans, they were gifted to me so I'm trying to see if I can get more seeds from em


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 3, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Good Morning Everyone !!!
> 
> This mornings update is short and sweet, got a lot goin on today
> 
> ...


Thats cool af , first time seeing someone do that. any trick to cracking open the shell without damaging the 'embryo'?


----------



## RM3 (Jan 3, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> Thats cool af , first time seeing someone do that. any trick to cracking open the shell without damaging the 'embryo'?


I used my trimming shears, very small tight point, I'm not gonna say it was easy LOL


----------



## polo the don (Jan 3, 2015)

RM3 said:


> I used my trimming shears, very small tight point, I'm not gonna say it was easy LOL


May not have been easy but you got it done.


----------



## polo the don (Jan 3, 2015)

Where is @Sativied to share his experience with embryo c-section?


----------



## Sativied (Jan 3, 2015)

My little experiments are posted in this thread: http://rollitup.org/t/i-need-help-germinating-beans.837221/

I placed one in rockwool and one in coco, both just some tap water, and they both broke the soil sort of speak as usual. So yeah, it's a feasible way to overcome and possibly exclude external dormancy.

Reminds me of a funny thread at another forum, couple of guys experimenting with tissue culture, but instead of using "tissue" they use seeds... at least take off the shell


----------



## RM3 (Jan 4, 2015)

Final harvest pic from last grow, finally got em all cleaned lol


----------



## Figgy (Jan 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Final harvest pic from last grow, finally got em all cleaned lol View attachment 3325248


Damn


----------



## polo the don (Jan 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Final harvest pic from last grow, finally got em all cleaned lol View attachment 3325248


Is that beans????............


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## polo the don (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> View attachment 3325385


I never did like that guy named "they".


----------



## RM3 (Jan 5, 2015)

polo the don said:


> Is that beans????............


yeppers


----------



## RM3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Good Mornin Everyone !!!!

2 have finished week 5, 2 have finished week 4, 1 has finished week3 and 5 have finished week 2. Seein early amber in week 4 on a few but first I wanna look at the main cola of the Beast she is gonna be a good yielder 

1st pic taken Jan 1st, 2nd pic taken this morning


----------



## RM3 (Jan 10, 2015)

A few CTF bud shots,,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 10, 2015)

The Beast also makin amber ,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeppers those are pollen sachs this bud got Thunderfucked


----------



## RM3 (Jan 10, 2015)

The Namaste showin amber after 4 weeks ,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 10, 2015)

The TE buddin after 2 weeks ,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 10, 2015)

A shot of one of the babies ,,,


----------



## polo the don (Jan 10, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Good Mornin Everyone !!!!
> 
> 2 have finished week 5, 2 have finished week 4, 1 has finished week3 and 5 have finished week 2. Seein early amber in week 4 on a few but first I wanna look at the main cola of the Beast she is gonna be a good yielder
> 
> ...


That beast is a beast. Very nice. Lots of mass gained in 9 or 10 days!


----------



## RM3 (Jan 10, 2015)

polo the don said:


> That beast is a beast. Very nice. Lots of mass gained in 9 or 10 days!


Yeppers, that is why I named her the Beast LOL now if I can get some of that bred into CTF


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice! Have some catch up but i will be around


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 11, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Hopin to get a boy and girl so I can make more seeds with her


I got the same Zamal seeds..
I am hoping to do the same thing.. It would be a shame if we didn't!

Good to see your journal.. looking good, as always


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 11, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> I got the same Zamal seeds..
> I am hoping to do the same thing.. It would be a shame if we didn't!
> 
> Good to see your journal.. looking good, as always


Shit, I was wrong.. I got the Dalat beans from Gypsy (the ones Cruz grew),, not the Zamal.. you lucky duck


----------



## RM3 (Jan 11, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> Shit, I was wrong.. I got the Dalat beans from Gypsy (the ones Cruz grew),, not the Zamal.. you lucky duck


I have the Dalat also


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 11, 2015)

RM3 said:


> A few CTF bud shots,,,,
> View attachment 3328737 View attachment 3328738 View attachment 3328739 View attachment 3328740


I am smoking on some CTF at this moment. I cleaned out an old glass pipe, spotless, to get a clear taste. I am a pretty big fan of the Colorado Thunderfuck.. really nice stuff.

I need to grow it out a little longer next time for some more Amber. I do believe I saw a little of that early amber thing on at least one of them.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yea i am down to smoke some ctf


----------



## SwankyDank (Jan 13, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Wonder how many here know about this book ?


Thanks for that link. Will be reading it tonight and many nights ahead.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2015)

SwankyDank said:


> Thanks for that link. Will be reading it tonight and many nights ahead.


Been working on it myself


----------



## RM3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well it's been 2 and a half weeks since I flipped the TE's and they are gettin their trics on


----------



## RM3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Das garden is gettin full LOL


----------



## RM3 (Jan 14, 2015)

A couple of CTF closeups for ya


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 14, 2015)

RM3 said:


> A couple of CTF closeups for ya
> View attachment 3331572 View attachment 3331573


Some damn nice shots @RM3 - do you by chance have a link / source for more info on this gaslight veg method? And also, sorry if I missed it, but what are you using for your close up shots? I haven't been able to pull off that kinda detail up close. My shit always ends up looking like a bunch of unidentifiable pixels


----------



## RM3 (Jan 14, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> Some damn nice shots @RM3 - do you by chance have a link / source for more info on this gaslight veg method? And also, sorry if I missed it, but what are you using for your close up shots? I haven't been able to pull off that kinda detail up close. My shit always ends up looking like a bunch of unidentifiable pixels


To find info on the gas light add 12/1 to your search and also google Gas Lantern Routine 

as for the pics, the camera I use is a Samsung HZ50W and the trick I use for the pics is to set it to the highest resolution then zoom in half way, take pics with the camera bout 7~8 inches away and then crop out the close ups using Graphics Workshop Pro


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 15, 2015)

RM3 said:


> I have the Dalat also


Do you have plans?
Forgive me if you already told me. I knew you had them too but haven't really talked about them much,

I hope to make some Dalat x Dalat stock.. I hope to do all of that work outdoors tho.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 15, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> Do you have plans?


Do you mean plans to grow it? I will prolly grow it this summer


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 15, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Do you mean plans to grow it? I will prolly grow it this summer


grow.. breed.. stuff like that..

she might be a little bit of work,, I am waiting for the right time myself.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 15, 2015)

HeartIandhank said:


> grow.. breed.. stuff like that..
> 
> she might be a little bit of work,, I am waiting for the right time myself.


all of the above if everything goes as planned LOL Gonna do this Zamal first get a handle on these Sat monsters


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

I am going to try my hand at some heavy sativas this year. I will do most outside, and look for a christmas harvest on them.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 16, 2015)

Well here are the Land Race Sat babies, one short and one tall, both growing 2nd nodes already. This should be fun


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 16, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Well here are the Land Race Sat babies, one short and one tall, both growing 2nd nodes already. This should be fun View attachment 3332759 View attachment 3332760 View attachment 3332761


Off to the races >D Hopefully you can keep your landraces in better shape than I have w/ mine so far lol


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 16, 2015)

I hear with land-races you have to take it very easy with the nutes. But that's just what I've heard...no experience with them except reading and watching grows.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 16, 2015)

pineappleman420 said:


> I hear with land-races you have to take it very easy with the nutes. But that's just what I've heard...no experience with them except reading and watching grows.


Yeppers and tis also true for most Sat Dom Hybrids, but that is ok cause I'm a less is more kinda guy


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 16, 2015)

me too! If you want to give the plants a lot of something give them love...


----------



## RM3 (Jan 17, 2015)

Good Mornin Everyone!!!

Got some nice shots for ya this mornin, we're gettin to that time when taken the pics is fun for me, I love the tric shots LOL 

We'll start with the TE, I know I just posted em at 2.5 weeks so what is a few more days 

They finished 3 weeks this morning, so today is start of week 4


----------



## RM3 (Jan 17, 2015)

Next we'll take a look at the CTF that just finished 5 weeks of flower ,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 17, 2015)

Then we have a Namaste that just finished 5 weeks of flower ,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 17, 2015)

A different Namaste bud, I just liked the blue light thing


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Bud it looking good Riddle


----------



## RM3 (Jan 17, 2015)

A shot of the Beast bud that got Thunderfucked


----------



## superloud (Jan 17, 2015)

Yo Riddle me. That Bud looks awesome. Can you check out the pictures on my another problem thread and the plant problems forum and see if you can tell me what's wrong with it. Sorry for jumping on your thread


----------



## RM3 (Jan 17, 2015)

superloud said:


> Yo Riddle me. That Bud looks awesome. Can you check out the pictures on my another problem thread and the plant problems forum and see if you can tell me what's wrong with it. *Sorry for jumping on your thread*


yeah a PM would've been nicer


----------



## superloud (Jan 17, 2015)

RM3 said:


> yeah a PM would've been nicer


Sorry i don't Know how to initiate a PM


----------



## RM3 (Jan 17, 2015)

superloud said:


> Sorry i don't Know how to initiate a PM


Click on avatar, then click Start a Conversation


----------



## RM3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Namaste bud at 6 and 1/2 weeks of flower


----------



## RM3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Some closeups ,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 22, 2015)

Took several lights out flash pics yesterday, for the TE's this was 3 and a 1/2 weeks since flipped into flower as you can see they are already makin 8+ inch colas 
(Te's are on the left)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

Looking great in there!


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm in to follow if u don't mind everything is looking great

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## RM3 (Jan 22, 2015)

lmoore2680 said:


> I'm in to follow if u don't mind everything is looking great
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


Don't mind at all, welcome to the thread


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks hope to improve my growing skills every1 that smokes it thinks it's California bud lol which is in part to people like you. Thanks

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## RM3 (Jan 23, 2015)

New RM3 Strains ,,,,,,

Introducing first ever grown Thunder99


----------



## RM3 (Jan 23, 2015)

Introducing the first ever grown Borealiz


----------



## RM3 (Jan 23, 2015)

Introducing the first ever grown Thunderfunk69


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2015)

Those 3 new strains I just introduced are ,,,

Colorado Thunderfuck X C99
Thunder Express X Northern Lights #1
Colorado Thunderfuck X Cole Train


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2015)

Good Mornin Everyone !!!

We'll start this mornings update with a look at the babies in veg


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2015)

a look at the garden ,,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2015)

a few TE cola shots ,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2015)

The TE's finished week 4 of flower today is the start of week 5, here are a couple of bud shots ,,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2015)

a Namaste bud ,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2015)

A CTF bud,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2015)

A TE close up ,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2015)

I leave you with a Land Race baby Sat


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi ya ridd. Subbed everything looks great . Is there a link to how you set up your grow room.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2015)

goofygolfer said:


> Hi ya ridd. Subbed everything looks great . Is there a link to how you set up your grow room.


Not here, but there is info on the lights here,,,

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lets-talk-about-flowering-with-tubes.858094/


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 25, 2015)

t y sir i 'll check it out


----------



## RM3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Namaste week 7


----------



## RM3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thunder Express week 5


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 26, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Thunder Express week 5
> View attachment 3339640View attachment 3339641


Looking great!


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice, your ctf is the one that gets early amber right? Any of that come through in this cross?


----------



## RM3 (Jan 26, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Nice, your ctf is the one that gets early amber right? Any of that come through in this cross?


Most of my strains do the early amber, and yeppers am seein it all over already


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 26, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Thunder Express week 5
> View attachment 3339640View attachment 3339641



Love to get my hand on some of these...


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)

Up to now, I have been showin you the tops of the TE's 

Here is one I took today which is 5.5 weeks in flower ,,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)

I thought it was finally time to give ya a look down below LOL


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)

another,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)

another


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)

another,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)

also took a few flash shots,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)

one more with flash


----------



## elkamino (Jan 28, 2015)

Beautiful buds RM3. Those lowers seem to really benefit from the all-around lighting...


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Beautiful buds RM3. Those lowers seem to really benefit from the all-around lighting...


yeppers the tanning booth design eliminates shadows and gives the plants light at different angles.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)

Time for the close ups (took me awhile to crop em lol) 

start with the Namaste and yes the 1st one is the underside of a fan leaf


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)

And now for your tric porn pleasure lol the 5.5 week old Thunder Express close ups


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wait there's more


----------



## RM3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Was snapin flash pics yesterday during lights out and caught this pic,,,,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Good Mornin Everyone !!!

Took a lot of pics this week so no point in addin more LOL

Chopped the Beast this morning, she came in at 501 wet grams 

gonna be flippin the Blue Dreams this weekend

oh what the hell, here is a Namaste bud at the start of week 8


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

awesome looking stuff there bud ,gonna check out more on the 12/1 ,you say go to gas lantern 12/1 on google search


----------



## RM3 (Feb 7, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> awesome looking stuff there bud ,gonna check out more on the 12/1 ,you say go to gas lantern 12/1 on google search


yeppers, gas lantern routine or 12/1 veg


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

RM3 said:


> yeppers, gas lantern routine or 12/1 veg


yes i found it ,interesting


----------



## RM3 (Feb 7, 2015)

Good Afternoon Everyone !!!

Runnin a tad late today on the updates, had stuff to do  

Not much goin on, the Blue Dreams stretched all of 8 inches in their first week of flower. The harvested Beast came in at 4.3 oz's dry and the CTF was 2 oz's. Smoked a half a joint of Beast last night and OMG is she strong  got some serious breedin plans for her.

Got a few growers comin for a visit tomorrow should be fun, gonna get a Tahoe male to play with and some more beans (like I need more beans LOL ) Guess I need to get ready for that so will try and get some pics up later

Have a great week end !!!


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 7, 2015)

what you dont want pass em on man ,still checking out that 12/1 site


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Good Mornin Everyone !!!

Been very busy, got a lot goin on. The visit last week end went well. Got some new beans, traded a few clones. Smoked some Zalmadelica brought by RMM which was very nice since there is now a cut of it in my garden  Then we smoked a J of my TE. One of the visitors had crossed a Golden Goat with my Thunderfuck and we bounced name ideas around, finally naming it Goat Fucker 

Gonna be spendin several hours in the garden this morning, got a lot to do. I chopped that Namaste last weekend and here is a dried bud shot of it for ya. I'll be back later with more


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok, so I got most of my chores done LOL still need to jar the 2 I chopped last weekend but chopped 1 this mornin and flipped a few more. I caged and super cropped the 2 Blue Dreams that have finished 2 weeks of flower and stretched a whole foot (so far they have stretched the most of the ones that have been gas light vegged)


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

The Blue Dreams have started budding and are already showin early amber. In the pic I circled em LOL ya might need to click on the pic and make it bigger to see em ,,,


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 14, 2015)

mighty fine looking stuff my man


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Here is a pic of my Thunderfunk69 from seed in veg, it has matured very fast and is the only plant currently in veg with alternating nodes. I am lovin the structure of this one but it has not shown sex yet ?


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> mighty fine looking stuff my man


Thank You ! got a lot more comin


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Flipped the Zalmadelica (1st pic) and the 2 Komaoni's (2nd pic)


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 14, 2015)

I noticed amber heads on my GG#4 all throughout flowering as well.

What's the significance of this?


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Here is a garden shot of the new changes, the 3 onthe outside are the bottoms of recent harvest goin for a tad more and the plant in the lower right corner is a Thunder99,,,


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I noticed amber heads on my GG#4 all throughout flowering as well.
> 
> What's the significance of this?


If it is true early amber, there are a lot that believe it is a sign of THC-V (the trippy cannibanoid) but I have as yet not been able to prove that. Though buds I tested did have it in small %'s (1 to 3) my ditty explaining it is here ,,,,

http://growhappyplants.com/look.html


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

The Thunder Express's started week 8 this morning, they have 2 more weeks to go, they are lookin pretty good. She smokes wonderfully, has a very clear head with enhanced senses, food taste so freakin good when I smoke her LOL Great daytime smoke !!!


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 14, 2015)

RM3 said:


> If it is true early amber, there are a lot that believe it is a sign of THC-V (the trippy cannibanoid) but I have as yet not been able to prove that. Though buds I tested did have it in small %'s (1 to 3) my ditty explaining it is here ,,,,
> 
> http://growhappyplants.com/look.html



I definitely had amber early on, but my lens is not good enough to see if it was translucent or opaque. Either way, very interesting information and food for thought!

I think you and I like the same kinds of high.


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

A couple of TE close ups ,,,,


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 14, 2015)

i went to the gas light schedule hope mine turn out as good


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I definitely had amber early on, but my lens is not good enough to see if it was translucent or opaque. Either way, very interesting information and food for thought!
> 
> I think you and I like the same kinds of high.


I like soaring, trippy, energetic, expanded mind/thoughts kinda highs

the true amber gets me there


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> i went to the gas light schedule hope mine turn out as good


seems a bunch of folks are now tryin it, I absolutely love it


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 14, 2015)

RM3 said:


> I like soaring, trippy, energetic, expanded mind/thoughts kinda highs
> 
> the true amber gets me there



Me too, I'm all about that!


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Last weekend, I chopped a CTF and left the bottom to go another week. Here are some pics of those popcorns right before I chopped em this morning ,,,,


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Here are several CTF close ups for your bud porn enjoyment


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

When buds are young, I like to take pics of the very top of em and call em sunrises. When they are ready for harvest I call the pics sunsets, here are a few for ya ,,,,


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

And to finish this weeks update, here is a shot plus close up of a harvested CTF bud


----------



## Sativied (Feb 14, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Here is a garden shot of the new changes, the 3 onthe outside are the bottoms of recent harvest goin for a tad more and the plant in the lower right corner is a Thunder99,,,
> 
> View attachment 3351392


Love the flat slender atheist sativa blades on that 7-finger in front. I prefer the term leaflet but "blades" seems more fitting here.


----------



## RM3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Love the flat slender atheist sativa blades on that 7-finger in front. I prefer the term leaflet but "blades" seems more fitting here.


I agree, that is the Komaoni land race, and it is a beaut of a plant


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2015)

Looking good man. Just lurking right now with the move this week.


----------



## RM3 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good man. Just lurking right now with the move this week.


Have a wonderful and safe trip, look forward to seein what you do once you get settled in


----------



## RM3 (Feb 15, 2015)

The 2nd chopped CTF and Namaste are now in jars. The harvest total from the right side of the garden (now all harvested) was 14 oz's 

1st pic CTF, 2nd pic is Namaste and yeppers they look alike, Namaste was CTF daddy


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 15, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Have a wonderful and safe trip, look forward to seein what you do once you get settled in


Thanks 
I look forward to trying that CTF


----------



## RM3 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks
> I look forward to trying that CTF


You can always stop by on your way thru


----------



## RM3 (Feb 18, 2015)

My TE's are foxtailin


----------



## RM3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bout time to chop em, am seein red trics, and some purple ones too 

Close ups of the foxtails on that bud


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

RM3 said:


> You can always stop by on your way thru


I will be stopping in between 40 and 70 on the way through. Have a guy wants to show us around, and offered me a job trimming. You never know we may not even make it past CO


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 18, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Bout time to chop em, am seein red trics, and some purple ones too
> 
> Close ups of the foxtails on that bud View attachment 3354406 View attachment 3354407


Looking great! Lots of nice heads on those stalks


----------



## greendave (Feb 18, 2015)

RM3its great to come across your thread I'm am really impressed and interested in watching your thread, and always open to a new way of doing things.One must always remain teachable,or you might miss out on some great info.


----------



## RM3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Smoked me some CTF popcorns last night, they were exceptional


----------



## RM3 (Feb 21, 2015)

Good Afternoon Everyone !!!

Seems like forever since my last update, I have a lot goin on LOL 

The garden has changed once again as the Thunder Express has been chopped pulled 950 wet grams with em so looks like I'll get 7~8 oz's 

The Komaoni's are growin like weeds, had to knock one over already. The Blue Dreams and Zalmadelica are buddin. The first flipped Thunder99 has shown male.

The plants flipped this morning were ,,,

Thunderfunk69
Amber
Borealiz
Urban Menace
Thunder99 (the 2nd one) 

Here are shots of the "new" garden as of this morning ,,


----------



## greendave (Feb 21, 2015)

Looking like some mighty fine future fire.


----------



## RM3 (Feb 21, 2015)

greendave said:


> Looking like some mighty fine future fire.


I am expecting really good things from the Thunderfunk69


----------



## greendave (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm so envious,it really sucks living in the East.


----------



## greendave (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey rm3 any suggestions to someone trying to begin with breeding a few of there own crosses.


----------



## RM3 (Feb 21, 2015)

greendave said:


> Hey rm3 any suggestions to someone trying to begin with breeding a few of there own crosses.


1st question is, what are your goals ? Answering this will set your path and get you started.

Getting and reading the Breeders Bible is a good start. I also enjoy reading articles by DJ Short.

as example, my goal was to bring back the high I remembered from the 70's so I purchased several old strains like Northern Lights #1 and started crossin em


----------



## greendave (Feb 21, 2015)

Ultimate goal would be to make my own crosses and to start up my own company,and to make sure that they my crosses stayed EXTREMELY affordable,or free to all. 
I'm just tired of people taking advantage of others.Especially those who are sick and can't fend for themselves.I mean I read for months to find something that would work for my health issues and found the true og by Elemental Seeds.I purchased 2 packs at 106$ per pack 6 fems each,and they looked AWESOME throughout veg 9 days of 12/12 bam.hermies everywhere.I'm not the best ,but I've been taking care of my meds myself.Anyway but for now just like to learn and dabble.


----------



## RM3 (Feb 21, 2015)

greendave said:


> Ultimate goal would be to make my own crosses and to start up my own company,and to make sure that they my crosses stayed EXTREMELY affordable,or free to all.
> I'm just tired of people taking advantage of others.Especially those who are sick and can't fend for themselves.I mean I read for months to find something that would work for my health issues and found the true og by Elemental Seeds.I purchased 2 packs at 106$ per pack 6 fems each,and they looked AWESOME throughout veg 9 days of 12/12 bam.hermies everywhere.I'm not the best ,but I've been taking care of my meds myself.Anyway but for now just like to learn and dabble.


In that case you simply need to start with a few stable strains and start crossin em

a good male goes a long way


----------



## greendave (Feb 21, 2015)

I UNDERSTAND THAT YOU NEED A GOOD MALE NOW DO YOU CROSS A CHOSEN MALE WITH A FEMALE OF THE SAME GENETICS OR DIFFERENT GENETICS AND THEN CROSS THE SIBLINGS SEE THATS WHERE I GET LOST THEN YOU HAVE TO STABILIZE AND XX AND YY THIS AND THAT I JUST GET LOST AND CONFUSED


----------



## RM3 (Feb 21, 2015)

greendave said:


> I UNDERSTAND THAT YOU NEED A GOOD MALE NOW DO YOU CROSS A CHOSEN MALE WITH A FEMALE OF THE SAME GENETICS OR DIFFERENT GENETICS AND THEN CROSS THE SIBLINGS SEE THATS WHERE I GET LOST THEN YOU HAVE TO STABILIZE AND XX AND YY THIS AND THAT I JUST GET LOST AND CONFUSED


Same strain crosses to stabilize the strain. Which also includes backcrossing to the original mom or dad. Cross with a different strain to create a new strain. 

Best way to start is to obtain 2 different strains (reg seeds) then grow out several, pick the best lookin male and cross it to the best lookin female. And by best lookin, I mean what "you" are lookin for, could be size, branching, internode distance, vigor or all of the above.

Now you have lots of free seeds you can pheno hunt with to find the fire. The fire is mostly based on the smoke, the smell, the taste, the high. You take clones of these but only keep the ones that pass the "what I'm looking for" test.

Once you have done this with 2 different strains you can now cross em to create a new strain and the process starts all over. It takes years to make a stable strain. IMO there are a lot of F1 pollen chuckers in todays seed market, there are simply too many strains poppin up recently for them to have gone thru the rigors of true breeding. So you have need to be careful with your choices, as you have already seen. 

It took me 3 years to get my STP to an F3 and I have spent 2 years taking my CTF to F3, I will have F4 CTF's by the end of this year. I have made many new ones but only worked a few that were deserving, hell I have 40 or more that I've never grown LOL


----------



## greendave (Feb 21, 2015)

All I can say is THANK YOU I think I got it.If I have any questions may I pm you,and how do I obtain your crosses or is that not possible because they look like fire?


----------



## RM3 (Feb 21, 2015)

greendave said:


> All I can say is THANK YOU I think I got it.If I have any questions may I pm you,and how do I obtain your crosses or is that not possible because they look like fire?


Yeppers, I get a lot of PM's  and if you're in Colorado getting some of mine is easy, if not it's a little harder. But I have had folks come from 6 different States and 2 different countries just to visit


----------



## greendave (Feb 21, 2015)

If I made a trip out there is Denver close enough,cause I am coming out there to check it all out soon.


----------



## RM3 (Feb 22, 2015)

greendave said:


> If I made a trip out there is Denver close enough,cause I am coming out there to check it all out soon.


Denver is in the middle, close to everything LOL seems I have another visit happening later today


----------



## greendave (Feb 22, 2015)

AWESOME


----------



## reapersfamiliar (Feb 22, 2015)

RM3 said:


> The strains in this run are all mine, tall one in the back is The Beast, to the right of it is a Namaste, the 3 in the front right are Colorado Thunderfuck, and the ones on the left (flipped this morning) are my Thunder Express.
> 
> Here are a few tighter shots of the Beast View attachment 3320419View attachment 3320421


ahhahahhaaahahaaa..you're colorado thunderfuck?


----------



## reapersfamiliar (Feb 22, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Hello and welcome to my grow journal, here you will find that everything I do is very different than what you normally read in forum grow journals. In no way am I saying that my way is better, it is just different and I also do not say that others should try any of it as it requires a different way of thinking and unlearning things a tad. The good news is that if you follow you might learn a few things that you can do to improve your herb.
> 
> I breed as part of my hobby, my grows are just for me and I enjoy making new strains. I have made several that are popular and growing around the world but you won't find em in any seedbanks. I just finished a seed run where I have made bout 50 more new strains. The current grow is a bud run and started 3 weeks ago, 2 were flipped then, 2 were flipped 2 weeks ago, 1 was flipped 1 week ago and 5 were flipped this morning. The Beast (tall one in the back) is first time ever grown and the 5 Thunder Express flipped this morning is the first ever bud run (I have taken her to F2 in seed runs thus far)
> 
> ...



subbed.


----------



## reapersfamiliar (Feb 22, 2015)

polo the don said:


> I've seen him do that and be successful with it. RM3, I'm sure you can pull it off too. Were they really old or just tuff beans? Ever tried scarification? I've done it with old seeds before and it worked great. Just line a matchbox or small container with FINE grit sandpaper, put seeds inside a shake a lil bit. It allows the water to penetrate the shell and stimulate germination.


you can file them, too.


----------



## reapersfamiliar (Feb 22, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Well here are the Land Race Sat babies, one short and one tall, both growing 2nd nodes already. This should be fun View attachment 3332759 View attachment 3332760 View attachment 3332761


damn! i think i see a pre-flower


----------



## RM3 (Feb 24, 2015)

Blue Dream after 2 weeks of flower,,,,


----------



## RM3 (Feb 24, 2015)

a few Close ups ,,,


----------



## lmoore2680 (Feb 24, 2015)

Looking good bud

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 24, 2015)

RM3 said:


> a few Close ups ,,,
> View attachment 3358332View attachment 3358334View attachment 3358335


RM3 hey bud,
do you turn lights off for 24 hr's before the 11-13 on the 12/1 method we talked about ,these babies are ready to go into flower ,you were right they didn't wait on the other 5 .im just going to flower all of them


----------



## RM3 (Feb 24, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> RM3 hey bud,
> do you turn lights off for 24 hr's before the 11-13 on the 12/1 method we talked about ,these babies are ready to go into flower ,you were right they didn't wait on the other 5 .im just going to flower all of them


No, I just flip em and yeppers they flower fast


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 24, 2015)

RM3 said:


> No, I just flip em and yeppers they flower fast


thanks brother the first 4 have got 3 ft tall and as round as trash can ,looking good because of you man appreciate it and thanks


----------



## RM3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Good Afternoon Everyone !!!

Been sick the past several days, and busy tryin to catch up on things

wanted to get an update in, I switched out the 4 6500K bulbs I had left for Corals for this grow, but hell the Blue Dream is already tric'd out after only 19 days in flower so this should be interesting 

Here is the main cola on a Blue Dream ,,,,


----------



## old shol4evr (Feb 28, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone !!!
> 
> Been sick the past several days, and busy tryin to catch up on things
> 
> ...


fucking beautiful


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hell i would love to stop in but this stuff makes it hard. Been at Lt Dans since last night and will head out in the mid morning.


----------



## RM3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell i would love to stop in but this stuff makes it hard. Been at Lt Dans since last night and will head out in the mid morning.
> View attachment 3361585


Heard about that, send me a PM when you're close


----------



## NorthernHize (Feb 28, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Was snapin flash pics yesterday during lights out and caught this pic,,,,
> View attachment 3341968


I've seen frosty but they need a new word for that!


----------



## reapersfamiliar (Mar 1, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone !!!
> 
> Been sick the past several days, and busy tryin to catch up on things
> 
> ...


i hope your feeling better!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 1, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Heard about that, send me a PM when you're close


Looks like it will be mid july before i get out to see you. Y'all are getting some crazy snow right now so we are going to push on down 40 and get our asses in to cali while we can. Hope you get better we have all been sick of and on through the packing and move.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 6, 2015)

A video of my garden ,,,,,

http://420tube.org/watch_video.php?v=XNUYW1M9HW4H


----------



## old shol4evr (Mar 6, 2015)

RM3 said:


> A video of my garden ,,,,,
> 
> http://420tube.org/watch_video.php?v=XNUYW1M9HW4H


good video need to work on focus might just be my old ass eyes ,you should start vids on you tube and teach folks how you grow dude,tried to subsribe wouldn't let me


----------



## bellcore (Mar 6, 2015)

I liked the other video titled Gampa. There is a cat munching on the plant in the background.

Edit: Grandpa rather


----------



## RM3 (Mar 6, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> good video need to work on focus might just be my old ass eyes ,you should start vids on you tube and teach folks how you grow dude,tried to subsribe wouldn't let me


It's not youtube, it's 420tube
you need to sign up to subscribe

I'll be playin with focus and zoom in the future


----------



## old shol4evr (Mar 6, 2015)

yea i will try again but it wouldnt take it


----------



## old shol4evr (Mar 6, 2015)

got it , thanks


----------



## RM3 (Mar 7, 2015)

The Blue Dream is comin along nicely here it is in week 4


----------



## lmoore2680 (Mar 7, 2015)

RM3 said:


> The Blue Dream is comin along nicely here it is in week 4
> View attachment 3366583


R all bd more sativa or is that just certain phenos I'm only asking cause I've seen @ 4 different types and all claims to be bd


----------



## RM3 (Mar 7, 2015)

lmoore2680 said:


> R all be more sativa or is that just certain phenos I'm only asking cause I've seen @ 4 different types and all claims to be bd


This is the clone only cut (original) it is def a sat dom


----------



## lmoore2680 (Mar 7, 2015)

K I have a pack of hso bd but haven't grown yet so thanks for quick reply 
2 many seeds = not enough space

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 8, 2015)

RM3 said:


> A video of my garden ,,,,,
> 
> http://420tube.org/watch_video.php?v=XNUYW1M9HW4H



What a pleasant feeling being in your grow room...... Really nice. Thank you for sharing.... the videos and the knowledge. Love how ya took the tops and left the rest to mature.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 14, 2015)

Good Mornin Everyone !!!

Kick this update off with some Blue Dream Closeups, she is startin to show amber after just finishing week 5,,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is the bud shot,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 14, 2015)

The Zamaldelica is also showin amber after just 4 weeks,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 14, 2015)

The rest are startin to bud up, this should be an interesting grow,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2015)

Good Mornin Everyone !!!

You know I take a lot of crap in these forums because of how I do things so differently but I ask you how many growers you've seen with an 8 inch cola covered in sugar after only 3 weeks of flower? 
My Thunderfunk69 
.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2015)

a closeup of the TF69 showin amber ,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2015)

Here is my Amber, yeppers I named a strain Amber, after 3 weeks ,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2015)

A few closeups of Amber,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2015)

Gonna be choppin the Blue Dream this mornin, here are some closeups of her as of this mornin, she ambered up nicely,,,
.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice! Looking good. I broke my tablet on the way here, so I have to get the glass fixed. I guess I can sort rm3 on here, but I haven't yet.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2015)

Next up is my Thunder99 also just finished 3 weeks of flower,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2015)

A Thunder99 closeup,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice! Looking good. I broke my tablet on the way here, so I have to get the glass fixed. I guess I can sort rm3 on here, but I haven't yet.


You gettin settled in?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 21, 2015)

RM3 said:


> You gettin settled in?


I have started working and just waiting for word on a house. Looks like no outdoor this year, but will have a full garage to fill. How you been?


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have started working and just waiting for word on a house. Looks like no outdoor this year, but will have a full garage to fill. How you been?


busy LOL but things are lookin good


----------



## Figgy (Mar 21, 2015)

Looking good as always!


----------



## RM3 (Mar 21, 2015)

A new Video,,,,

http://420tube.org/watch_video.php?v=W27B8S8B95B1


----------



## RM3 (Apr 4, 2015)

I have not been here as much as I would like to, life has been busy. Have had a lot goin on, last week I smoked an early sample of the Kumaoni and damn was it yummy one of the best highs I've had in years !!!

And my latest experiment is very promising but please forgive me for not sharing till it's done as I am usin something dangerous and don't wanna be the cause of harm to anyone.

I dosed a male plant first and within 20 hours it was growing trics on balls


----------



## RM3 (Apr 4, 2015)

Once I saw that I dosed a small clone in veg and again within 20 hours ,,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'll leave ya this week with a shot of Jack Frost X Strawberry Diesel 
.


----------



## mmjmon (Apr 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> And my latest experiment is very promising but please forgive me for not sharing till it's done as I am usin something dangerous and don't wanna be the cause of harm to anyone.
> 
> I dosed a male plant first and within 20 hours it was growing trics on balls View attachment 3388010


Wow. Will your spray grow hair in my balding area too?  Well, I hope I don't miss the posts where you start sharing your experiment results. How hazardous is it?


----------



## RM3 (Apr 4, 2015)

mmjmon said:


> Wow. Will your spray grow hair in my balding area too?  Well, I hope I don't miss the posts where you start sharing your experiment results. How hazardous is it?


deadly if used improperly, don't know bout growin hair, I doubt it


----------



## Sativied (Apr 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> deadly if used improperly, don't know bout growin hair, I doubt it


I spray it on my seedlings as soon as they pop the soil. 20 hours later:
 

Please don't share the secret with anyone. Someone here would end up killing himself.


----------



## mmjmon (Apr 5, 2015)

RM3 said:


> deadly if used improperly, don't know bout growin hair, I doubt it


Yea, I was joking about the hair. I apologize for that. 
I don't want to try it, but I will follow to see it. 

Love your pics.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 11, 2015)

How're things RM3? 

I miss your updates one your of a kind grow. I'm an HPS guy but I've always appreciated your positivity and style. Hope all's well in the flower space and the rest of your life too. 

Give us an update when you get a chance!


----------



## RM3 (Apr 12, 2015)

elkamino said:


> How're things RM3?
> 
> I miss your updates one your of a kind grow. I'm an HPS guy but I've always appreciated your positivity and style. Hope all's well in the flower space and the rest of your life too.
> 
> Give us an update when you get a chance!


Well thank you, I get busy at times, I post on several forums and don't always have the time to hit em all. 

Had a gathering of growers at my house Friday night, was my first time meetin two of em. We smoked 2 and a half joints among 4 growers an had a blast blazin land race sativa highs.

Got several new strains comin outta the garden, gonna be some fire for sure, I'll get some pics up here in a bit, they are finishing week 6 for a few and week 7 for a few,,,,


----------



## RM3 (Apr 12, 2015)

Lebanese Land Race ,,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 12, 2015)

My strain Amber,,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 12, 2015)

My Durban Thunder,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 12, 2015)

My Grandpas Hash,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 12, 2015)

My Borealiz,,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 12, 2015)

My Thunder99,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 12, 2015)

The strains that are mine are first time ever grown, no one has ever smoked em, gonna be fun to harvest in a few weeks


----------



## Amnesia1234 (Apr 13, 2015)

Just started following and have read the whole thread. I am using T5s and a relative setup. Just growing some very high quality plants. I am not into breeding yet as I dont have the room. Just proven feminised genetics. Great work though and alot of helpful ideas.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 26, 2015)

Shared the first ever taste of Thunderfunk69 with a friend yesterday, it was incredible !!!!

here was his take on it ,,,,

Wow wow wow, Thunderfunk69 is AMAZING! Great taste, great heady, social, euphoric high. Seriously Uriah Heep sounded badass and especially with Rid's awesome speakers. It's not a stoney high at all, very focused if you want but you can let yourself drift into things like music. I could totally see smoking this and going out to a concert or just out on the town, you'd be feeling great the whole time. When I got in my car I immediately rolled down all the windows because damn the sun and wind just felt so friggen goooooooood . It is definitely hard to sit still, this stuff pulls you around wonderfully


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

That sound pretty great. Great way work,


----------



## RM3 (Apr 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That sound pretty great. Great way work,


Tis an awesome old school (think 70's) high 

I described it as watchin the Midnight Special with Boones Farm Strawberry Hill Good !!!

If you're as old as I am that will make sense LOL


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 26, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Tis an awesome old school (think 70's) high
> 
> I described it as watchin the Midnight Special with Boones Farm Strawberry Hill Good !!!
> 
> If you're as old as I am that will make sense LOL


Not your age yet I was born start of the 80's but I might have watched the midnight special with a bottle of strawberry hill


----------



## RM3 (May 2, 2015)

Minor update as I have a lot goin on today. This Pink Kush just finished week 3 of flower and I'm gonna hit her with pollen
.


----------



## RM3 (May 2, 2015)

Some closeups of her
.


----------



## bravedave (Jun 13, 2015)

RM3 said:


> My Thunder99,,,
> .View attachment 3393674


My new screen saver. Looks like it should be used to decorate a cake. Buddy Guy should write a song for you... Damn right you got the blues.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 13, 2015)

RM3 said:


> I have not been here as much as I would like to, life has been busy. Have had a lot goin on, last week I smoked an early sample of the Kumaoni and damn was it yummy one of the best highs I've had in years !!!
> 
> And my latest experiment is very promising but please forgive me for not sharing till it's done as I am usin something dangerous and don't wanna be the cause of harm to anyone.
> 
> I dosed a male plant first and within 20 hours it was growing trics on balls View attachment 3388010


are you using this ?: *Methyl Jasmonate:* The plants treated with methyl jasmonate took192 hours after spraying to show a significant increase in terpenoid production, but “resulted in the most uniform response in biosynthesis” compared to the other two elicitors. Methyl jasmonate was the only elicitor that resulted in total percentage increase of β-caryophyllene, 1,8-cinelole, linalool and limonene.


*Methyl Salicylate:* While induction in the methyl salicylate treated plants occurred faster than with the other elicitors, the total percentage increase of terpenes showed a lower effect on methyl salicylate treated plants.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> *are you using this ?:* *Methyl Jasmonate:* The plants treated with methyl jasmonate took192 hours after spraying to show a significant increase in terpenoid production, but “resulted in the most uniform response in biosynthesis” compared to the other two elicitors. Methyl jasmonate was the only elicitor that resulted in total percentage increase of β-caryophyllene, 1,8-cinelole, linalool and limonene.
> 
> 
> *Methyl Salicylate:* While induction in the methyl salicylate treated plants occurred faster than with the other elicitors, the total percentage increase of terpenes showed a lower effect on methyl salicylate treated plants.


No


----------



## Joedank (Jun 18, 2015)

RM3 said:


> No


good poor results


----------



## RM3 (Jul 13, 2015)

The first ever RidFest happened this last weekend, was a blast !!!
.


----------



## bravedave (Jul 13, 2015)

The dogs look familiar!


RM3 said:


> The first ever RidFest happened this last weekend, was a blast !!!
> .View attachment 3458691


----------



## taGyo (Jul 19, 2015)

Posted for updates.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 19, 2015)

A friend just harvested some of my Thunder Express, this is what he had to say about it

Rm3 said: ↑
Told ya it was like snortin coke :
@RM3
Dude I played crazy and rolled a phat azz blunt with dried popcorn budzzzz this morning and I been the energizer bunny ever since! Got the BOTM updated, posted in a few threads, getting ready to bar-b-que some turkey leg'z and pork chops, filled the bird feeders, watered and tortured the tomato plants and anything else I find to do, this shit is AWESOME!!


----------



## taGyo (Jul 19, 2015)

I gotta come out to Colorado LOL.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 19, 2015)

taGyo said:


> I gotta come out to Colorado LOL.


The next Ridfest will be in August 2016  

but you can come anytime, I get lots of visitors, got one arriving from Iowa in a couple of hours


----------



## taGyo (Jul 20, 2015)

Bump for new methods!


----------



## RM3 (Jul 20, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Bump for new methods!


I never post everything in one place


----------



## NewtoMJ (Jul 24, 2015)

RM3 said:


> I never post everything in one place


I read through your thread on lighting, and saw the little excerpt about the LED. What was your total opinion on LED? Do you believe results like you have in this thread, which are incredible, is achievable with LED?


----------



## RM3 (Jul 24, 2015)

NewtoMJ said:


> I read through your thread on lighting, and saw the little excerpt about the LED. What was your total opinion on LED? Do you believe results like you have in this thread, which are incredible, is achievable with LED?


kinda, if I was to go commercial it would be with a combo of LED & T5


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 24, 2015)

RM3 said:


> kinda, if I was to go commercial it would be with a combo of LED & T5


Funny, I thought you were gonna say that.


----------



## NewtoMJ (Jul 24, 2015)

RM3 said:


> kinda, if I was to go commercial it would be with a combo of LED & T5


Interesting. Also, I notice you have been saying your plants don't smell while growing, is that a genetic trait that you've bred into them? I was wondering if it was genetic or attributed to the higher canopy temperature than most people. I keep my canopy In the mid to upper 80s and I don't have much smell either. Your plants are beautiful.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 25, 2015)

NewtoMJ said:


> Interesting. Also, I notice you have been saying your plants don't smell while growing, is that a genetic trait that you've bred into them? I was wondering if it was genetic or attributed to the higher canopy temperature than most people. I keep my canopy In the mid to upper 80s and I don't have much smell either. Your plants are beautiful.


No I have grown many strains that are not mine, I have always said Happy plants don't stink, tis the name of my book lol It is all about how the garden is setup/dialed in, not just the lights, my buds smell awesome after harvest


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2015)

RM3 said:


> No I have grown many strains that are not mine, I have always said Happy plants don't stink, tis the name of my book lol It is all about how the garden is setup/dialed in, not just the lights, my buds smell awesome after harvest


I have not ran filters since I moved to OR. If I get to my door and can smell the garden you can bet something in the garden is unhappy that day.


----------



## taGyo (Jul 25, 2015)

Really?

What makes them unhappy? First I've heard of this.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Really?
> 
> What makes them unhappy? First I've heard of this.


In my case it was they were to dry and even had a ak plant got to top heavy and fell over. Other than that I don't have any trouble. Back yard smells more when the wind blows through the gorilla glue plants.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 25, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Really?
> 
> What makes them unhappy? First I've heard of this.


if they stink while they are growing, they are unhappy, simple as that. Truth be told they don't like what the black market has done to them


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 25, 2015)

RM3 said:


> if they stink while they are growing, they are unhappy, simple as that. Truth be told they don't like what the black market has done to them


----------



## elkamino (Jul 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> If I get to my door and can smell the garden you can bet something in the garden is unhappy





RM3 said:


> if they stink while they are growing, they are unhappy, simple as that.


This is a new concept to me too- if what you're saying's true does that mean terpenes shouldn't be present prior to harvest? That if present during flower they're a result stress? Or? 

Also if true, the no-smell-while-growing, if-growing-well theory would mean all the breeder claims of "really needing a fresh filter for this strain!" would actually mean they simply errored as a grower lol. Or perhaps there're exceptions?

Any science you have to back this up would be cool to see too, or even just more of y'alls experience...


----------



## taGyo (Jul 25, 2015)

^ What he said ^


----------



## RM3 (Jul 26, 2015)

elkamino said:


> This is a new concept to me too- if what you're saying's true does that mean terpenes shouldn't be present prior to harvest? That if present during flower they're a result stress? Or?
> 
> Also if true, the no-smell-while-growing, if-growing-well theory would mean all the breeder claims of "really needing a fresh filter for this strain!" would actually mean they simply errored as a grower lol. Or perhaps there're exceptions?
> 
> Any science you have to back this up would be cool to see too, or even just more of y'alls experience...


I could type on this subject for hours LOL Ask any oldtimer from the woodstock era if the awesome weed we had in the 60's & 70's stunk like it does today ? It didn't, I was there 

The stink happened in the late 70's/early 80's when Skunk #1 X Afghan came out, the beginning of Indica Hybrids and the implementation of HPS lights leading to more indoor growing

I well remember when it first came out, we all thought it was produced by the cops/fed in order to catch more of us LOL A conspiracy theory before conspiracy theories were popular


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Oct 3, 2015)

RM3 said:


> I could type on this subject for hours LOL Ask any oldtimer from the woodstock era if the awesome weed we had in the 60's & 70's stunk like it does today ? It didn't, I was there
> 
> The stink happened in the late 70's/early 80's when Skunk #1 X Afghan came out, the beginning of Indica Hybrids and the implementation of HPS lights leading to more indoor growing
> 
> I well remember when it first came out, we all thought it was produced by the cops/fed in order to catch more of us LOL A conspiracy theory before conspiracy theories were popular


I have noticed this as well My Big Buddha Blue cheese does not smell either. Only if I accidentally hit a bid site or if temps get too hot. Other than that im dissapointed not to walk in and smell blueberries and skunk.


----------



## taGyo (Oct 4, 2015)

I think you guys are right. Every time my girl needs water or temps get to high it stinks like high heavens down there. Even my veg tent stinks when they need some water or some TLC. Now that I have everything dialed in in my grow area to keep temps constant 70-75 I smell nothing.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> i could type on this subject for hours LOL Ask any oldtimer from the woodstock era if the awesome weed we had in the 60's & 70's stunk like it does today ? It didn't, I was there
> 
> The stink happened in the late 70's/early 80's when Skunk #1 X Afghan came out, the beginning of Indica Hybrids and the implementation of HPS lights leading to more indoor growing
> 
> I well remember when it first came out, we all thought it was produced by the cops/fed in order to catch more of us LOL A conspiracy theory before conspiracy theories were popular


I hope you guys are doing well over at Rm3. I got to get my password reset again after had to get another tablet. i broke mine on the cross country drive. Still growing though


----------



## taGyo (Oct 4, 2015)

That looks beautiful Doc!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I hope you guys are doing well over at Rm3. I got to get my password reset again after had to get another tablet. i broke mine on the cross country drive. Still growing though
> View attachment 3513873


Get 'er dun, you don't think I share all my best secrets here, do Ya?!


----------



## old shol4evr (Oct 4, 2015)

hey rm3 havent been around much ,work ,work ,work i see you been busy hows that garden of your doing ,i know it got to be some dank going on in there


----------



## RM3 (Oct 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I hope you guys are doing well over at Rm3. I got to get my password reset again after had to get another tablet. i broke mine on the cross country drive. Still growing though
> View attachment 3513873


Saw this pic there this mornin as DC shared it


----------



## RM3 (Oct 4, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> hey rm3 havent been around much ,work ,work ,work i see you been busy hows that garden of your doing ,i know it got to be some dank going on in there


always lol 

startin the 5th week
.


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Oct 4, 2015)

Is that blue dream?


----------



## old shol4evr (Oct 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> always lol
> 
> startin the 5th week
> .
> View attachment 3513910


amazing as usal brother,started into the world of breeding and scratching the shit out my head,you know what i mean,got 1 white alien haze crossed with bubblegirl ,she looks like she took,looks like some seed starting,cant wait until i get them and start working with the strain,hope i created monsters that will blow you away for several hours ,thats the plan anyway,awesome bud you posted,good to hear from you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Saw this pic there this mornin as DC shared it


Yea that was last sunday and i sent it to him last night. Send me a passward rest please


----------



## taGyo (Oct 4, 2015)

Holy hell RM. Hope my first dark star girl looks anything like that LOL


----------



## RM3 (Oct 4, 2015)

OGAerogardener1990 said:


> Is that blue dream?


Tis my Thunderfunk69


----------



## RM3 (Oct 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that was last sunday and i sent it to him last night. Send me a passward rest please


PM sent


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Tis my Thunderfunk69


So how might a perVert like me get ahold of a bit 'o that there stuff to try in my setup?


----------



## RM3 (Oct 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> So how might a perVert like me get ahold of a bit 'o that there stuff to try in my setup?


RMM has a cut, up your way, tis currently clone only


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> RMM has a cut, up your way, tis currently clone only


Clone only is my specialty, thank you. I appreciate it. Now, I just have to look him up!


----------



## RM3 (Oct 17, 2015)

That TF69 is bout ready to harvest, gonna let her go another week 
.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks like I'll be postin my next grow here as I have a new test goin on. It was time to replace several of my bulbs and it seems there is a new bulb to try, so I figured I'd give em a run.

They are half the price of the ATI's so right away a positive and they have a bulb nicknamed Ultra Cola 

Introducing Wave Point ,,,,,

http://www.wave-point.com/Lighting_folder/LampMain.html

I will be usin several Ultra Waves (they are the pink bulbs in the pic)

I will use their Reef Wave for UV and their Super Blues to replace the ATI Corals

Still waitin on more to arrive as the current grow finishes will post again once the new test grow begins 
.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 17, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Looks like I'll be postin my next grow here as I have a new test goin on. It was time to replace several of my bulbs and it seems there is a new bulb to try, so I figured I'd give em a run.
> 
> They are half the price of the ATI's so right away a positive and they have a bulb nicknamed Ultra Cola
> 
> ...


Awesome- now even T5 has gone blurple! Makes your growroom look soooooo disco! I can't wait to hear what the ladies think of it.


----------



## taGyo (Oct 17, 2015)

Really can't wait to see how this goes, if it goes well I'll convert to T5s for sure!


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Oct 21, 2015)

Noticed in a post on icmag about one year ago that you made stating "My current grow is a breeding seed run so I have no worries about yield and I am running my flower lights at 6.5 on, .5 off, 4 on, 13 off". Are you still running this photoperiod for midday depression?

Thank You for sharing your garden with us!


----------



## RM3 (Oct 21, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Noticed in a post on icmag about one year ago that you made stating "My current grow is a breeding seed run so I have no worries about yield and I am running my flower lights at 6.5 on, .5 off, 4 on, 13 off". Are you still running this photoperiod for midday depression?
> 
> Thank You for sharing your garden with us!


No, I have switched the flower lights to 10:30/13:30

and you're welcome !


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

The bulbs are in place the experiments (test) have begun ,,,,,

girdling of stem to see time lapse for proper fade (gold bud)

Lower buds left after top harvest to see how well they bulk up 

Sativa seedling with no veg (can't say 12/12 here since I don't do 12/12 lol ) to see everything 

Initial observations are good, the UV is ample and I am seeing translucent early amber

vigor is very good, stretch seems reduced a tad ( got 2 that have hardly stretched at all) 

and color rendition is off the hook, it makes the buds breathtakingly beautiful 
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

The plant on the left is the one I girdled, you can see the after top harvest lower buds on the right
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

The girdling,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

Lights out flash pic, one week after girdle,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

lower buds bulkin up,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

a pic showing plant vigor,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

The baby seedling, good internode space thus far and is over 3 feet from the lights
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

Will post updates as they happen


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

this is 8 days after the girdle,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

a bud shot,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

internode spacing on the baby,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

The lower buds finishing,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

and now for the fun part 

recently flipped plants are startin to bud and they are comin out with trics ,,,,,

click to enlarge and check the stem on this one 
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

Even the baby seedling is makin trics,
.


----------



## taGyo (Nov 3, 2015)

Dude RM what the fuck man.

I just had @Enigmatic Ways tell me Advanced Nutrients is the only way to get good buds LOL, I'm just going to point him over here where you're doing EVERYTHING different and pulling off better results then I've ever seen with 2000ws


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Dude RM what the fuck man.
> 
> I just had @Enigmatic Ways tell me Advanced Nutrients is the only way to get good buds LOL, I'm just going to point him over here where you're doing EVERYTHING different and pulling off better results then I've ever seen with 2000ws


Jack's all the way baby


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Dude RM what the fuck man.
> 
> I just had @Enigmatic Ways tell me Advanced Nutrients is the only way to get good buds LOL, I'm just going to point him over here where you're doing EVERYTHING different and pulling off better results then I've ever seen with 2000ws


There's a lot of us using dry nutrient salts with good results.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 3, 2015)

RM3 said:


> girdling of stem to see time lapse for proper fade (gold bud)
> .
> View attachment 3534779


What?! Can you explain this in a little more detail? I've read your philosophies on fermentation in the root zone via boiling water. But what do you achieve by girdling the stem, and why?

Thanks for the updates and discussion...


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

elkamino said:


> What?! Can you explain this in a little more detail? I've read your philosophies on fermentation in the root zone via boiling water. But what do you achieve by girdling the stem, and why?
> 
> Thanks for the updates and discussion...


Tis an old school trick, here is what someone posted in my forum ,,,,,,,

Clark talked about it in MJ Botany. It restricts the flow of nutrients to the plant through the phloem, but leaves the xylem intact to transport water. This forces the plant to use up its sugar reserves, reducing chlorophyl. Some say yield is improved (I've seen the opposite in threads, test plant smaller than control plant).. Some say smell and taste is improved (starving the plant does, so I wouldn't doubt it).. Some say to use the technique on the "Gold" varieties to get them to gold/use up all chlorophyll.

I saw a few tests with non-gold varieties.. Girdled 2 and 3 wks before harvest.. neither turned gold. I'm really interested to see how this experiment turns out. If the technique works to turn buds gold, Riddle should pull it off. I've never seen anyone pull it off, haven't really looked much either though.

I think the "gold" herb is a result of curing.. curing closer to how riddle does than how most do it. In piles, with heat.


----------



## old shol4evr (Nov 3, 2015)

rm3,hey brother been a while,those are awesome lights,just bought me t5ho 16 bulb,how exactly or you using them,i mean are you using the pink and blue for veg or you going all the way,checked out that site looks interesting indeed,i noticed 4 or5 diffrent type,just curious of the method because proof is in the pudding of them working


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> rm3,hey brother been a while,those are awesome lights,just bought me t5ho 16 bulb,how exactly or you using them,i mean are you using the pink and blue for veg or you going all the way,checked out that site looks interesting indeed,i noticed 4 or5 diffrent type,just curious of the method because proof is in the pudding of them working


I flower with em, have been for years now


----------



## elkamino (Nov 3, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Tis an old school trick, here is what someone posted in my forum ,,,,,,,
> 
> Clark talked about it in MJ Botany. It restricts the flow of nutrients to the plant through the phloem, but leaves the xylem intact to transport water. This forces the plant to use up its sugar reserves, reducing chlorophyl. Some say yield is improved (I've seen the opposite in threads, test plant smaller than control plant).. Some say smell and taste is improved (starving the plant does, so I wouldn't doubt it).. Some say to use the technique on the "Gold" varieties to get them to gold/use up all chlorophyll.
> 
> ...


Well I'm suspicious but that's fascinating and I look forward to your results.

I can only see pix, and the plant _looks_ different than one just chopped and hung- as in the leaves are fading/drying fast while the buds appear moist. Is that what you're witnessing?


----------



## elkamino (Nov 3, 2015)

RM3 said:


> The girdling,
> .
> View attachment 3534785


Think you left enough xylem? I'm no botanist but it looks like you took a lot off. But maybe that's the proper technique. I ask because I've tried similar scraping techniques on soft stems while cloning, so its different, but my understanding was that the woody stem doesn't do much for fluid transport. If your buds are still moister than if they'd been hanging, well that might answer the question. 

...and I'll be getting some of those Ultra Wave T5s too, thanks...


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Well I'm suspicious but that's fascinating and I look forward to your results.
> 
> I can only see pix, and the plant _looks_ different than one just chopped and hung- as in the leaves are fading/drying fast while the buds appear moist. Is that what you're witnessing?


yeppers the buds are NOT drying out


----------



## old shol4evr (Nov 3, 2015)

so you just use the mix,noticed they have one 12000 lumens, i got the 6500 bulbs with the light,so in your opinion which are the best to also keep stretch down


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> so you just use the mix,noticed they have one 12000 lumens, i got the 6500 bulbs with the light,so in your opinion which are the best to also keep stretch down


Best way to reduce stretch is to use gaslight veg routine, 2nd to that is mostly blue light


----------



## old shol4evr (Nov 3, 2015)

been using gas light over year now,damn brother you have forgot me,you turned me on to it,i checked out that link but dont see anyway to buy them ,whats the secret to getting them.ya i have had 3 succesful grows with the gas light,using hps and mh,switching things up and got me a 16 bulb t5ho,3 switches 7.2 amps from wall 80000 lumens,was going go with the agrgrow bulbs in red ,but this interest me more


----------



## taGyo (Nov 3, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> There's a lot of us using dry nutrient salts with good results.


The kid is a lost cause lol. I tried to explain to him that shoes bought from payless are the same as Jordans yet the difference in the people that buy them is colossal. He still doesn't comprehend. Apparently only serious weed ops grow using AN and underground growers also only use AN, the ones that are never on any forums or anything.

@Enigmatic Ways tell RM3 he doesn't have nice looking buds LOL.


----------



## taGyo (Nov 3, 2015)

I've been using nothing but Gas Lantern Routine. I also flower 11/13 just like the man himself over here. The two smaller guys are autoflowers vegged with GLR, they're past 3 feet now probably closer to 4.

The one on the bin and the one in the pot were donated to me but they've been flowering under 11/13 beautifully. The short squat girl is Dark Star and the big girl is C+.

I've been turning more people on to it as well. I have a guy thats been growing for 3 years testing it out in his ebb and flow set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2015)

taGyo said:


> The kid is a lost cause lol. I tried to explain to him that shoes bought from payless are the same as Jordans yet the difference in the people that buy them is colossal. He still doesn't comprehend. Apparently only serious weed ops grow using AN and underground growers also only use AN, the ones that are never on any forums or anything.
> 
> @Enigmatic Ways tell RM3 he doesn't have nice looking buds LOL.


Whats wrong with @RM3 buds?


----------



## taGyo (Nov 3, 2015)

Nothing, the kid before was saying you only get good buds from Advanced Nutrients and standard shit. RM3 has proven and blown that out of the water with his shots.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2015)

old shol4evr said:


> been using gas light over year now,damn brother you have forgot me,you turned me on to it,i checked out that link but dont see anyway to buy them ,whats the secret to getting them.ya i have had 3 succesful grows with the gas light,using hps and mh,switching things up and got me a 16 bulb t5ho,3 switches 7.2 amps from wall 80000 lumens,was going go with the agrgrow bulbs in red ,but this interest me more


I got the bulbs from Amazon


----------



## old shol4evr (Nov 3, 2015)

RM3 said:


> I got the bulbs from Amazon


checking right now rm3,thanks brother


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2015)

taGyo said:


> Nothing, the kid before was saying you only get good buds from Advanced Nutrients and standard shit. RM3 has proven and blown that out of the water with his shots.


Yes I concur...People get really mad and stupid when they hear there are plenty of easier and cheaper ways to provide awesome weight,smoke, and overall beautiful plants. Personally, just between us I'm still trying to figure out what the hell a chelate taste like...ROFLMFAO..


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Best way to reduce stretch is to use gaslight veg routine, 2nd to that is mostly blue light


Okay, so let's turn that upside down for a sec and ask what gives the MOST stretch in veg, for us sequoia growers? I'm running HPS lighting after my clones have rooted right up to two weeks before flip. The idea is altitude, they fill out when they get there.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Okay, so let's turn that upside down for a sec and ask what gives the MOST stretch in veg, for us sequoia growers? I'm running HPS lighting after my clones have rooted right up to two weeks before flip. The idea is altitude, they fill out when they get there.


Infrared & far red light


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Infrared & far red light


Is that in addition to or in place of blue light?


----------



## RM3 (Nov 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Is that in addition to or in place of blue light?


In place of if ya want em to stretch


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> In place of if ya want em to stretch


You should consider coming up to the Fort for a visit sometime. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't bore ya!


----------



## RM3 (Nov 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> You should consider coming up to the Fort for a visit sometime. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't bore ya!


Perhaps one day, I don't get out a lot


----------



## RM3 (Nov 4, 2015)

These Wave bulbs are passin all the initial test with flying colors if they do this well in the Ultra Cola phase they will def be my bulb of choice !!!

The girdle test is almost done, took less than 2 weeks which is what I would expect from the sun 
.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Perhaps one day, I don't get out a lot


Lol I know the feeling. I'm like, 'vacation? What is this strange word you use?'

I'm asking about veg spectrum because I just rebuilt my last stage veg. I've been using one 860W CDM and one HPS thouie, I just rearranged and added two 600W HPS lamps. Since I grow my girls tall, I'm always looking for what will help them stretch quickly in veg.

Once they hit bloom I want that stretch to stop, and the 860W CDM lamps seem to do a decent job of not letting the stretch phase get out of hand.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bud shot ,,,
.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 4, 2015)

RM3 said:


> These Wave bulbs are passin all the initial test with flying colors if they do this well in the Ultra Cola phase they will def be my bulb of choice !!!
> 
> The girdle test is almost done, took less than 2 weeks which is what I would expect from the sun
> .
> View attachment 3535473


I confess to being unaware of what the girding test is for? Does it help potency or just color, or?


----------



## RM3 (Nov 4, 2015)

the lower buds left from top harvest have bulked up nicely, gone from dime, nickle to quarter half dollar size buds in just 10 days 
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 4, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I confess to being unaware of what the girding test is for? Does it help potency or just color, or?


This test is about the bulbs, do they have what is needed to cook a gold bud ? They passed, they do 

try it under an HPS and see how long it takes,,,,,,, most I have seen fail 

Girdling was how gold buds were made back in the day, does it make it more potent ? prolly not but does remove chlorophyll and makes smoother smoke. That bein said, I have girdled before and it is not something I regularly do, we all know if it was all that I would be doin it


----------



## RM3 (Nov 4, 2015)

The last test is about stretch and node spacing, they are passing this test as well, plants are stretchin less and the baby has less than 1/2 inch nodes,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 5, 2015)

If you have followed me at all you should know I breed for early amber (the good kind) and so another test for these Wave Point bulbs would be do they have the right UV and is there enough ?

gotta say yeppers they pass this test as well, in the past the earliest I have seen the amber was end of week 3, here we have it in week 1 and 2 

The week 1 plant is a Harlequin X Golden Tiger
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 5, 2015)

The week 2 plant is my Pearl, this is the 2nd time growing her and she is awesome smoke!
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 5, 2015)

Here is a closeup of a Harlequin bout to finish week 3,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 7, 2015)

So I set up this tweet thing lol

https://twitter.com/Coloradobreeder

and did a #tricsonstems

if ya got any please share em 
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 7, 2015)

A few more,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 7, 2015)

The Wave-Point bulbs are passin all test with flyin colors, tis time for the big test ,,,,,

what about that Ultra Cola thing ???

There is only one plant in the garden that I have grown under the ATI bulbs and that is the Pearl, which is startin week 4 today,,,,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 7, 2015)

Several shots of the Pearl grown under the ATI bulbs ,,,,,, (for comparison)
.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 7, 2015)

Pearl's living up to her name.



RM3 said:


> So I set up this tweet thing lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/Coloradobreeder
> 
> ...


I don't twat but here's one I got:





Bonus anther trichs and stigma.


----------



## rollyouron (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey Rm3 after reading a post on jacks citrus an aquagold finisher I bought some, but didn't know, and biggest part didn't ask if it could be used in hydro. I had to find out the hard way. 
Back to what I was wanting to say! I was cleaning up my shop and found that 25 pound of AG and was reading the label and notice it is used as foliar feeding in industrial crops. I've never foliar feed so I mixed up a batch and picked 2 three week old plants and misted them. Came back the next day and the 2 I sprayed were noticeable bigger than the other 2 that I didn't spray. Have you ever used it as a foliar feed? Could AG be used in hydro? Thanks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2015)

RM3 said:


> A few more,
> .
> View attachment 3537520 View attachment 3537521 View attachment 3537522


----------



## RM3 (Nov 10, 2015)

rollyouron said:


> Hey Rm3 after reading a post on jacks citrus an aquagold finisher I bought some, but didn't know, and biggest part didn't ask if it could be used in hydro. I had to find out the hard way.
> Back to what I was wanting to say! I was cleaning up my shop and found that 25 pound of AG and was reading the label and notice it is used as foliar feeding in industrial crops. I've never foliar feed so I mixed up a batch and picked 2 three week old plants and misted them. Came back the next day and the 2 I sprayed were noticeable bigger than the other 2 that I didn't spray. *Have you ever used it as a foliar feed? Could AG be used in hydro? *Thanks


No and No


----------



## Sativied (Nov 10, 2015)

1 more, just ran into this older pic which is probably my best example, even though it's male again:





Handy for determining smell in males...

...which reminds me, @RM3: ethepon?


----------



## RM3 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sativied said:


> 1 more, just ran into this older pic which is probably my best example, even though it's male again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never used it 

but those are some awesome balls


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 10, 2015)

RM3 said:


> never used it
> 
> but those are some awesome balls


Big Shiney balls are always awesome.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 11, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Looks like I'll be postin my next grow here as I have a new test goin on. It was time to replace several of my bulbs and it seems there is a new bulb to try, so I figured I'd give em a run.
> 
> They are half the price of the ATI's so right away a positive and they have a bulb nicknamed Ultra Cola
> 
> ...


I didn't realize you were going to do an all WavePoint grow, I was happy with the results from "Ultra Cola" bulbs as a supplement to 3000k and 6500k. Not huge yield, but solid quality all around. Your results are amazing so far, as per usual.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 11, 2015)

Here's my 2 best shots of stem trichs


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 11, 2015)

Based on the notion you're pleased with these bulbs I'm considering adding more. I have a 6 lamp and an 8 lamp fixture, planning to do 
6 UltraGrowth "Ultra Cola" Wave, 4 of the Super Blues and 4 Reef Waves. 
Does that sound like a solid plan, @RM3 or do you have any suggestions if I go this route?


----------



## RM3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Based on the notion you're pleased with these bulbs I'm considering adding more. I have a 6 lamp and an 8 lamp fixture, planning to do
> 6 UltraGrowth "Ultra Cola" Wave, 4 of the Super Blues and 4 Reef Waves.
> Does that sound like a solid plan, @RM3 or do you have any suggestions if I go this route?


You'll love em


----------



## RM3 (Nov 12, 2015)

The first ever grown Frosted Flakes is startin to bud
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 12, 2015)

The Frosted Flakes male is lookin good too
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 14, 2015)

The Wave Point bulbs continue to empress got two new strains showin early amber in veg


----------



## RM3 (Nov 14, 2015)

New strain Rihanna flipped this mornin,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 14, 2015)

New strain PinkBerry flipped this mornin,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 14, 2015)

a K69 in week 10,
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 14, 2015)

Yet to be named Harlequin X Golden Tiger showin her female parts 
.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2015)

Fucking gorgeous. We gotta get together n talk shop soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Yet to be named Harlequin X Golden Tiger showin her female parts
> .
> View attachment 3542644


Nice! I have some CC Green crack x golden tiger in the seed stash i am trying to get back to. I had to leave the first ones i grew when i moved.
Some more stem shots from the indoor i just chopped


----------



## RM3 (Nov 19, 2015)

The PinkBerry is startin to bud
.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 21, 2015)

Gonna focus the weeks update on the little Mex seedling that was flipped into flower 23 days ago. It is 9 inches tall, has 8 nodes and has shown female prior to maturing. Me thinks the Wave Point bulbs have passed this test with flying colors 
.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 24, 2015)

I added some "Coral Wave" bulbs, to my setup, I have some "Reef Wave" on the way, wish they would show up, but I digress.

I swear, I've added 4 Ultra Growth Wave (Ultra Cola, lol) and 2 Coral Waves for ONE DAY and I can see an obvious increase in trichome output on the two plants I have in flower. Glistening today like never previous...perhaps it is my imagination, but I don't think so.

Also, there's a CSS directive that says


> [dir=auto]{/* text-align:left */}


causing our user names to left-align. Remove that to fix it, site developers.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 24, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I added some "Coral Wave" bulbs, to my setup, I have some "Reef Wave" on the way, wish they would show up, but I digress.
> 
> I swear, I've added 4 Ultra Growth Wave (Ultra Cola, lol) and 2 Coral Waves for ONE DAY and I can see an obvious increase in trichome output on the two plants I have in flower. Glistening today like never previous...perhaps it is my imagination, but I don't think so.
> 
> ...


My only gripe about CXB3590 chips is that they really suck for UVB supplementation!


----------



## RM3 (Nov 25, 2015)

A few flash pics of the K69
.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 25, 2015)

RM3 said:


> A few flash pics of the K69
> .
> View attachment 3550531 View attachment 3550532 View attachment 3550533 View attachment 3550534


Simply... 'dread-full'


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry if you've already mentioned this but what is the function of the 50 percent calcitic clay in your mix? Did a search on it and couldn't dig up much info.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 26, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Sorry if you've already mentioned this but what is the function of the 50 percent calcitic clay in your mix? Did a search on it and couldn't dig up much info.


it's Calcined Clay , here is the ditty I wrote years ago, links might be dead ?

*Calcined Clay, A Well Kept Secret *

I am getting ready to set up my next grow and a big part of that was looking for the perfect soilless mix to work with my style of growing. I picked SunShine Mix #4 as my base and if you read my ditty on Silica then you would know I plan on mixing in some Diatomite.

I am constantly reading and researching, as things I read lead me to more info to be researched. I recently came across and read the PH Manifesto (and advise everyone read it) it mentioned mixing Calcined Clay with SunShine Mix #4 and off I went to discover why ?

What I found was that Calcined Clay is one of Container Gardening's best kept secrets. Originally used to make golf course greens stay greener back in the 50's it was not well accepted by gardeners and never really caught on untill recently. The benefits are considerable and adding this to your medium is simply a no brainer!

I am going to share links rather than quoteing simply because some of these links are really good reads with lots of great info (quotes would require severals parts to complete the post)

a great pdf about mixing your own potting mix
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/5655752/...s-mean-better/

Ohio Edu ditty on Container Gardening
http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/1000/1254.html

benefit if water left in trays
http://docs.lib.purdue.edu/cgi/viewc...5&context=pmag

another great post about Container mediums
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/cn004

experiment showing a reduction in fugas knats
http://docs.lib.purdue.edu/cgi/viewc...5&context=pmcg

Using Calcined Clay for Bonsai's
http://ezinearticles.com/?Why-Should...ts?&id=3480472

yet another good read about ammending soil
http://www.uri.edu/ce/factsheets/she...landscape.html

and finally for those of us on a budget please note that No Lump Kitty Litter is made with Calcined Clay (mentioned in one of the above links)

Enjoy


----------



## RM3 (Dec 5, 2015)

Good mornin Everyone !!!!

The Wave Point bulbs continue to kill it 

The K69 has been harvested 
.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 5, 2015)

The Pearl is done and will be harvested tomorrow
.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 5, 2015)

The Frosted Flakes begins week 4 
.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 5, 2015)

The PinkBerry begins week 3
.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 5, 2015)

I have decided to name this strain Felicity Smoke after binge watchin Arrow for the last week 
.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2015)

RM3 said:


> A few flash pics of the K69
> .
> View attachment 3550531 View attachment 3550532 View attachment 3550533 View attachment 3550534


 Beautiful.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Dec 5, 2015)

Those are looking gorgeous, half of the links you provided were broken but they were useful. What brand of calcined clay litter do you recommend using? I don't want anything that has nasty chemicals in it, something in bulk and cheap.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 5, 2015)

RM3 said:


> I have decided to name this strain Felicity Smoke after binge watchin Arrow for the last week
> .
> View attachment 3557948


I was about to be a smartass and say "it's Smoak!" But then yeah 'smoke' would he more appropriate in this context, doh...

I'm half way season 2, started a couple of weeks ago, after Arrow appeared in the Flash. Don't watch Flash until you caught up with Arrow though, major (arrow) spoilers or me in this weeks Flash/Arrow crossover.

K69 looks delicious by the way.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 5, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Those are looking gorgeous, half of the links you provided were broken but they were useful. What brand of calcined clay litter do you recommend using? I don't want anything that has nasty chemicals in it, something in bulk and cheap.


I use Special Kitty Unscented Clay Litter from WalMart it's 25 lbs for $3 something


----------



## RM3 (Dec 5, 2015)

Sativied said:


> I was about to be a smartass and say "it's Smoak!" But then yeah 'smoke' would he more appropriate in this context, doh...
> 
> I'm half way season 2, started a couple of weeks ago, after Arrow appeared in the Flash. Don't watch Flash until you caught up with Arrow though, major (arrow) spoilers or me in this weeks Flash/Arrow crossover.
> 
> K69 looks delicious by the way.


That was what I was thinking on the Smoak/Smoke thing I tweeted Emily Bett the same pic 

we're on season 3 and I did watch the Flash pilot but we decided to wait to watch the Flash already 

I'm anxious to smoke the K69 to see how different it is under these bulbs ? it does look better than the last one I grew


----------



## calliandra (Dec 8, 2015)

hey hi RM3, this thread has been a very interesting read and the pix a dream!

Though a tad off-thread (but I _did _get there via here  ), I'd like to thank you very much for that chapter you have on GrowHappyPlants regarding trichome colors 

Now I understand what probably was going on with my 1st indoor grow (Sensi Superskunk Autos, indica dominant) - I was waiting for _weeks _for those trichomes to go amber but they just sat there, clear to milky, and then singly starting to go brown... my impatience ended up getting the better of me and I gave up and harvested, feeling very retarded for (apparently) not even being able to recognize a ripe plant.
Appears I was just looking for the wrong signs of "ripeness" for that strain 
Sheez! So big thanks for that!

As to your book, the publishing sounds like a frustrating experience -- have you ever thought of self-publishing it as an e-Book?
Cheers!


----------



## RM3 (Dec 8, 2015)

calliandra said:


> hey hi RM3, this thread has been a very interesting read and the pix a dream!
> 
> Though a tad off-thread (but I _did _get there via here  ), I'd like to thank you very much for that chapter you have on GrowHappyPlants regarding trichome colors
> 
> ...


Thank You for visiting the site !!!!!

I wish more folks knew the truth about trics 

Even an Ebook done right cost a few grand (that I don't have) 

I


----------



## RM3 (Dec 8, 2015)

Speakin of trics here are a few shots up close from the recently harvested Pearl, some nice translucent amber and if ya look close you'll see a few reds 
.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 8, 2015)

Also took several pics of the Frosted Flakes this morning, they are at 4.5 weeks and def livin up to the name
.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 10, 2015)

The Pearl has gone into the jar
.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 10, 2015)

The Felicity Smoke week 4,
.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 10, 2015)

Felicity Smoke closeups 
.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 10, 2015)

The PinkBerry,
.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 10, 2015)

Talk about bud porn lmao!


----------



## smoken n strummin (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi RM3, I'm trying to find out where the old crew is. As you can see my name has changed slightly, but I think you can figure it out. I haven't been active in two years, but I'm starting a new thing and want to reconnect. I can't pm you or UB either, so I thought I would give you a shout out in your forum. Please message me if you can. Nice plants!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 15, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Hello and welcome to my grow journal, here you will find that everything I do is very different than what you normally read in forum grow journals. In no way am I saying that my way is better, it is just different and I also do not say that others should try any of it as it requires a different way of thinking and unlearning things a tad. The good news is that if you follow you might learn a few things that you can do to improve your herb.
> 
> I breed as part of my hobby, my grows are just for me and I enjoy making new strains. I have made several that are popular and growing around the world but you won't find em in any seedbanks. I just finished a seed run where I have made bout 50 more new strains. The current grow is a bud run and started 3 weeks ago, 2 were flipped then, 2 were flipped 2 weeks ago, 1 was flipped 1 week ago and 5 were flipped this morning. The Beast (tall one in the back) is first time ever grown and the 5 Thunder Express flipped this morning is the first ever bud run (I have taken her to F2 in seed runs thus far)
> 
> ...


LOVLEE, with capitol Es


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 15, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> LOVLEE, with capitol Es


You better watch out for this guy. He's full of the kind of ideas that get people hooked on growing- for life!


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 15, 2015)

RM3 said:


> They were gotten by Gypsy (ICMAG) at La Reunion years ago and he gifted em to Uncle Ben and Uncle Ben gifted em to me. I actually have one hell of a seed collection, but most of the ones listed are my strains. The Oxacan, Zamal & Lebonese are land races The Urban Menace is Classics, The Zamaldelica is ACE, the rest are mine, the Borealis is my Northern Lights named after the Aurora Borealis


Although I did press the like button, It just did not seem enough


ttystikk said:


> You better watch out for this guy. He's full of the kind of ideas that get people hooked on growing- for life!


Well as you can see, I got the bug a long time ago when I was just a puppy. This pic is from 79 or 80 when all the seeds in brick weed were sterile and regular people like (teen-agers) weren't able to get viable seeds. LoL These seeds must have been dropped by aliens ?


----------



## elkamino (Dec 15, 2015)

Oregon Gardener said:


> all the seeds in brick weed were sterile and regular people like (teen-agers) weren't able to get viable seeds.


Hmmmm. I live in Alaska and run 100% from seed. Well 2 years ago I bought a bag of local mota on Isla Mujeres. While it was stemmy and seedy and ugly and brown I found it to have a soaring sativa high that we really liked. So I snuck a few of the seeds back up here, and put them in the stash.

Well last week I soaked a bunch of seeds- some of my own Xs, some purchased from seedbanks, and 4 of the Isla seeds. All purchased seeds and all seeds I crossed have popped but NONE of the Isla seeds have germed! What's up with that? I assumed they were just old, or mishandled. But your post has me wondering if there's a reason... "all the seeds in brick weed (are) sterile..."

I'd never heard that, or attempted to germ a mexi brick weed seed before, and am wondering what's the deal with that. Something happen to bricked ganj that kills the seeds?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 15, 2015)

I remember having a low germination rate, like thirty percent, but my Mexican girls did fine... this would be almost thirty years ago now.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 15, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Hmmmm. I live in Alaska and run 100% from seed. Well 2 years ago I bought a bag of local mota on Isla Mujeres. While it was stemmy and seedy and ugly and brown I found it to have a soaring sativa high that we really liked. So I snuck a few of the seeds back up here, and put them in the stash.
> 
> Well last week I soaked a bunch of seeds- some of my own Xs, some purchased from seedbanks, and 4 of the Isla seeds. All purchased seeds and all seeds I crossed have popped but NONE of the Isla seeds have germed! What's up with that? I assumed they were just old, or mishandled. But your post has me wondering if there's a reason... "all the seeds in brick weed (are) sterile..."
> 
> I'd never heard that, or attempted to germ a mexi brick weed seed before, and am wondering what's the deal with that. Something happen to bricked ganj that kills the seeds?


I'm not really sure. There is a famous breeder who says that those seeds were all sterile and _*intimates*_ that he was one of the only people growing weed in the U.S. the 70s. I just joke about it It seems like everybody I knew, grew. That's an exaggeration of course, but it just seemed that way when I was a kid.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 15, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Hmmmm. I live in Alaska and run 100% from seed. Well 2 years ago I bought a bag of local mota on Isla Mujeres. While it was stemmy and seedy and ugly and brown I found it to have a soaring sativa high that we really liked. So I snuck a few of the seeds back up here, and put them in the stash.
> 
> Well last week I soaked a bunch of seeds- some of my own Xs, some purchased from seedbanks, and 4 of the Isla seeds. All purchased seeds and all seeds I crossed have popped but NONE of the Isla seeds have germed! What's up with that? I assumed they were just old, or mishandled. But your post has me wondering if there's a reason... "all the seeds in brick weed (are) sterile..."
> 
> I'd never heard that, or attempted to germ a mexi brick weed seed before, and am wondering what's the deal with that. Something happen to bricked ganj that kills the seeds?


Depends on how it is handled. The last QP of brick I got had plenty of big ole tiger strip seeds. About 80% germ rate on them. You'll like it.

@RM3

Your journal was the deciding factor for me to run t5ho.
Just so people know, t5's do get hot especially running 432 watts in a small space.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 19, 2015)

Frosted Flakes week 6 
.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2015)

You're going to get arrested for fostering and abetting those girls' snow habit. Shame on you, I mean look at them- they're still so immature! How could you?


----------



## RM3 (Dec 21, 2015)

Felicity Smoke week 6 
.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 21, 2015)

must be Christmas, cause frosty just showed up.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow!!! Any dispensaries carrying your product RM3? Got a buddy in Estes that would love to get his hands on that.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 29, 2015)

Budley Doright said:


> Wow!!! Any dispensaries carrying your product RM3? Got a buddy in Estes that would love to get his hands on that.


Nope, does your buddy own a dispensary ?


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 29, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Nope, does your buddy own a dispensary ?


Nope


----------



## RM3 (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year Everyone !!!!

May you find purps in your garden in 2016 
.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks almost spiritual , very nice!!!! Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Happy New Year Everyone !!!!
> 
> May you find purps in your garden in 2016
> .
> View attachment 3575621


Just wow  Happy New Year!


----------



## RM3 (Jan 3, 2016)

Over the years I have "discovered" several things about this plant by accident, my latest/newest experiment happened by accident as well and I gotta say it is blowin me away !!!

A couple of weeks ago one of my CO2 stir fans got clogged (it happens) and I whacked it to knock it loose. When I did I broke one of the fan blades off and the fan started vibratin. I'm like fuck, now I gotta change it out. But then I saw this growth spurt from hell the next day and I was like WTF ? I put my hand on the pot and could def feel the vibration, I could also feel it by touchin the stem of the plant.

The experiment part of this came from seeing the difference between the 2 plants I flipped at the same time, one is in a 3 gal pot the other in a 2 gal pot. Both are growin really fast but the 2 gal pot is simply unreal and my thoughts on this is the resonate frequency of the vibrations are different. I wanna get an adjustable vibratin motor setup to test further but for now I am just lettin the broken fan do its thing.

These pics are the 2 gal plant that started week 3 of flower yesterday 
.


----------



## bravedave (Jan 3, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Over the years I have "discovered" several things about this plant by accident, my latest/newest experiment happened by accident as well and I gotta say it is blowin me away !!!
> 
> A couple of weeks ago one of my CO2 stir fans got clogged (it happens) and I whacked it to knock it loose. When I did I broke one of the fan blades off and the fan started vibratin. I'm like fuck, now I gotta change it out. But then I saw this growth spurt from hell the next day and I was like WTF ? I put my hand on the pot and could def feel the vibration, I could also feel it by touchin the stem of the plant.
> 
> ...


I've had the same thought but have not followed through on it. It came to me as I positioned a box fan and it was in contact with a plant's drain tub and the plant was vibrating noticeably. Just wondered...
Prove its viability and then there is a product to be engineered.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Over the years I have "discovered" several things about this plant by accident, my latest/newest experiment happened by accident as well and I gotta say it is blowin me away !!!
> 
> A couple of weeks ago one of my CO2 stir fans got clogged (it happens) and I whacked it to knock it loose. When I did I broke one of the fan blades off and the fan started vibratin. I'm like fuck, now I gotta change it out. But then I saw this growth spurt from hell the next day and I was like WTF ? I put my hand on the pot and could def feel the vibration, I could also feel it by touchin the stem of the plant.
> 
> ...


goooooood, good, Good, GOOD VIBRATIONS!

If this works, I could see buying the local porn shop out of all their vibratory 'marital aids'. They're waterproof and adjustable, right? Even 'made for a woman', RIGHT?

BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 3, 2016)

Perhaps I'll duct tape one of the GF's to the top of the tray ........ Walked in to the bedroom last week and heard a buzzing noise.....opened up a box and there's like 10 with one vibrating away like mad...had like 20 buttons and dials so just threw it back in and walked out......I believe I'm being replaced by a battery operated device . At least I now know what to get her for her birthday .


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Perhaps I'll duct tape one of the GF's to the top of the tray ........ Walked in to the bedroom last week and heard a buzzing noise.....opened up a box and there's like 10 with one vibrating away like mad...had like 20 buttons and dials so just threw it back in and walked out......I believe I'm being replaced by a battery operated device . At least I now know what to get her for her birthday .


Rechargeable batteries and a convenient charging stand?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm having a HARD time talking myself out of duct taping a vibrator to the main stem of one of my ladies, to see if she likes it as much as @RM3's girls seem to. Cuz I'm a dirty whore and enquiring minds have GOT to know!


----------



## Figgy (Jan 3, 2016)

@RM3 - Look at what you started!


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm having a HARD time talking myself out of duct taping a vibrator to the main stem of one of my ladies, to see if she likes it as much as @RM3's girls seem to. Cuz I'm a dirty whore and enquiring minds have GOT to know!


Pics or it didn't happen . I've read a few of RM's threads and I doubt a "happy plant" would like a vibrator taped to its stalk but you just never know lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Rechargeable batteries and a convenient charging stand?


I was thinking more power cell with the treasure trove she has lol. I think I saw a light sabre in there .


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> I was thinking more power cell with the treasure trove she has lol. I think I saw a light sabre in there .


The Force is strong in that one.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 3, 2016)

Whatever floats her boat ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, right 

LMFAO


----------



## RM3 (Jan 9, 2016)

The Frosted Flakes has been harvested
.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 9, 2016)

The Felicity Smoke has been harvested
.


----------



## superbak3d (Jan 9, 2016)

Those UV tubes doing their work. Much frost!

And is that a seed I see?


----------



## RM3 (Jan 9, 2016)

The PinkBerry has been harvested
.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 9, 2016)

superbak3d said:


> Those UV tubes doing their work. Much frost!
> 
> And is that a seed I see?


Yeppers, I make a lot of seeds


----------



## RM3 (Jan 9, 2016)

This test of the Wave Point bulbs is now over and they DO get the job done 

next test will be the new AgroMax bulbs


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2016)

RM3 said:


> This test of the Wave Point bulbs is now over and they DO get the job done
> 
> next test will be the new AgroMax bulbs


I'm still reading people's posts about how you can't get good results when flowering under T5. I keep tagging you into those discussions so you can drop pics like these on them! I can't wait to hear the excuses!


----------



## RM3 (Jan 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm still reading people's posts about how you can't get good results when flowering under T5. I keep tagging you into those discussions so you can drop pics like these on them! I can't wait to hear the excuses!


IMO T5's give the best results LOL


----------



## bravedave (Jan 9, 2016)

RM3 said:


> This test of the Wave Point bulbs is now over and they DO get the job done
> 
> next test will be the new AgroMax bulbs


Hey, I did add the 4' 4 bulb T5 to my HPS this grow. Harvesting now. Nice results. Used the ATI blues and one coral. So should my next purchase be ATI or Wave Point?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2016)

RM3 said:


> IMO T5's give the best results LOL


Right! AND you have plenty of photographic proof to build a strong case.

Jury's still out on their performance vs COB LED, but that's only because the COBs are still new kids on the block.

I mean, I just had a guy who should know better tell me that HPS gave superior spectrum for growing than T5, I'm pretty sure I tagged you to it? Just drop a few pics of your 'second rate' results and see what they say?


----------



## RM3 (Jan 9, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Hey, I did add the 4' 4 bulb T5 to my HPS this grow. Harvesting now. Nice results. Used the ATI blues and one coral. So should my next purchase be ATI or Wave Point?


Wave Points work at bout half the price but I do believe the ATI's are a better bulb in the long run. I am currently running a mix of both for the next harvest


----------



## RM3 (Jan 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Right! AND you have plenty of photographic proof to build a strong case.
> 
> Jury's still out on their performance vs COB LED, but that's only because the COBs are still new kids on the block.
> 
> I mean, I just had a guy who should know better tell me that HPS gave superior spectrum for growing than T5, I'm pretty sure I tagged you to it? Just drop a few pics of your 'second rate' results and see what they say?


I saw it and agree he should know better, but what ya gonna do ? LOL


----------



## Figgy (Jan 9, 2016)

@RM3 - The Frosted Flakes looks amazing! What's your favorite now out of all your gear?


----------



## RM3 (Jan 10, 2016)

Figgy said:


> @RM3 - The Frosted Flakes looks amazing! What's your favorite now out of all your gear?


I like em all lol but since I've been smokin CTF every night for over 2 years I guess that would be it


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I saw it and agree he should know better, but what ya gonna do ? LOL


Post my best stuff 'over there', that's what.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 10, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> I was thinking more power cell with the treasure trove she has lol. I think I saw a light sabre in there .


Mount one to a weed wacker motor. Vrummmm. Vvrrrummm!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Mount one to a weed wacker motor. Vrummmm. Vvrrrummm!


For a truly intimate experience, consider the 'Drill-do', yep, a nice big one mounted on a bit and chucked into one of Black&Decker's finest!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> For a truly intimate experience, consider the 'Drill-do', yep, a nice big one mounted on a bit and chucked into one of Black&Decker's finest!


Mount it slightly of center for the extra wobble.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 10, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Mount it slightly of center for the extra wobble.


You guys gotta think out of the box (so to speak). Sawzall was more what I've been thinking with an 1.5 stroke . Perhaps a new thread lol. Don't want to pirate RM3's crystal palace of wonderment .


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> You guys gotta think out of the box (so to speak). Sawzall was more what I've been thinking with an 1.5 stroke . Perhaps a new thread lol. Don't want to pirate RM3's crystal palace of wonderment .


That old Irishman is having a blast at this turn of subject- of that you can be sure, laddie!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 10, 2016)

Aye, what a tangled web we weave!


----------



## RM3 (Jan 16, 2016)

The Frosted Flakes has gone in the jars 
.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jan 16, 2016)

Is there an area of those leaves that isn't covered in resin? So what makes the wavepoint T5s that you use superior to a standard philips fluorescent tube? Curious as I'm currently temporarily veggin with some T8s.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 16, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Is there an area of those leaves that isn't covered in resin? So what makes the wavepoint T5s that you use superior to a standard philips fluorescent tube? Curious as I'm currently temporarily veggin with some T8s.


The spectrum


----------



## bravedave (Jan 16, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The Frosted Flakes has gone in the jars
> .
> View attachment 3587123 View attachment 3587124 View attachment 3587125


Those, of course, are
Grrrrreat!


----------



## Figgy (Jan 16, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The Frosted Flakes has gone in the jars
> .
> View attachment 3587123 View attachment 3587124 View attachment 3587125


What did you pollinate her with?


----------



## RM3 (Jan 16, 2016)

Figgy said:


> What did you pollinate her with?


a Frosted Flakes male to take her to F2


----------



## RM3 (Jan 23, 2016)

Bout to post my last post and wrap this thing up, but before I go I do wanna share that the Wave Point bulbs def get the job done. I laughed about their Ultra Cola nickname but hey I got a bud wider than a 7 finger leaf that fell over and had to be staked 
.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 23, 2016)

With the lowest bud saggin from the weight as well and this bud is 4+ feet from the lights
.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 23, 2016)

Back in 09 the green rush exploded here in Colorado and as a guy that had been gardening since I got my boyscout badge for it in the late 60's and had grown our herb for many years I decided to come online and try to show new medical patients how easy it was to grow. My first grow here was as Riddleme and I grew a 22 inch tall plant named Tilders that yielded 1 oz and a half under just 97 watts of light for a total cost of less than $100.

After that a few new growers started following me and with all of the info now being spread on the web, I started doin experiments to see for myself what all the hoopla was about? In most cases I "discovered" it was a bunch of forum driven mythical nonsense.

But hey, I was that guy tellin people their plants should not stink unless there was a problem. The ol pics or it didn't happen could not prove this so I invited forum members to my home and sure enough they posted he is tellin the truth his plants don't stink.

I took that even further by havin folks over to smoke my herb and all of em posted rave reviews. I've had visitors from several countries (including Australia) and from 17 of the United States. I have shared seeds from strains I bred with all of em and to this day they all still grow em. I had a 20 year grower over that posted online that my buds were not magical or mystical but that they would change your mind about what you thought you knew about pot. He put my CTF in his all time top 10 and said that the Durban Poison and Pineapple Express I had grown was the best he ever sampled.

I tried to show folks that the herb could be better, that growing top shelf was not difficult. I've spent years doin this and in the end it seems there are just not many folks that care? Tis true I never put all the info in one place but rather spread it out among a few popular forums. And there actually were folks that sought them all out but alas very few.

Last year we had the 1st ever Ridfest where over 40 growers gathered to share their buds and talk growing, it lasted 3 days and in the end everyone decided my gear was the best, hell 6 of em said my buds were better than dabs lol.

So now it's time to wrap it all up and retire and as a parting statement I would like to leave you with one simple fact Everything I have shared with you is true if only you abandon the black market mythical crap you too can have better herb !!!

I have enjoyed my time online posting in these forums and I wish you all the very best !!!

Keep em green
Rm3


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Back in 09 the green rush exploded here in Colorado and as a guy that had been gardening since I got my boyscout badge for it in the late 60's and had grown our herb for many years I decided to come online and try to show new medical patients how easy it was to grow. My first grow here was as Riddleme and I grew a 22 inch tall plant named Tilders that yielded 1 oz and a half under just 97 watts of light for a total cost of less than $100.
> 
> After that a few new growers started following me and with all of the info now being spread on the web, I started doin experiments to see for myself what all the hoopla was about? In most cases I "discovered" it was a bunch of forum driven mythical nonsense.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to see you go. I think that there will always be haters, but that you've influenced far more people than you know. Want proof? Glance at the page views stats on this, or any of your threads!

So, please reconsider. This forum won't be the same without you, and I'd hate to see the haters won.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm sorry to see you go. I think that there will always be haters, but that you've influenced far more people than you know. Want proof? Glance at the page views stats on this, or any of your threads!
> 
> So, please reconsider. This forum won't be the same without you, and I'd hate to see the haters won.


Haters don't bother me, tis bunk ass disp weed that bothers me, over a billion $$$ sold in Colorado last year that bothers me a lot. To think that there are so many clueless stoners out there that would waste money on crap bothers me, I suppose I could go on and on LOL but truth is I'm gettin old and tis time to enjoy my golden years 

See Ya


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes I will! See ya around!


----------



## calliandra (Jan 24, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Back in 09 the green rush exploded here in Colorado and as a guy that had been gardening since I got my boyscout badge for it in the late 60's and had grown our herb for many years I decided to come online and try to show new medical patients how easy it was to grow. My first grow here was as Riddleme and I grew a 22 inch tall plant named Tilders that yielded 1 oz and a half under just 97 watts of light for a total cost of less than $100.
> 
> After that a few new growers started following me and with all of the info now being spread on the web, I started doin experiments to see for myself what all the hoopla was about? In most cases I "discovered" it was a bunch of forum driven mythical nonsense.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to see you go too!
I really love all I have read by you, it's been very enriching if also a tad unnerving, as I thought I was starting to "get it" and then I find you, debunking myths and introducing new, "mysterious" concepts that make lots of sense too and cast LOTS of doubt onto what is widely said elsewhere 

Especially on the question of lighting my life is ruined, as I now have this half baked idea of spectrums in my head and wanting to be tried out, but I cannot source the kind of lights you use in my area (it seems Europe has gotten into an LED craze, all other kinds of light are just disappearing from the market, but no spectral data on the new lights is provided- even upon request...)

THANK YOU for casting those doubts in my head! 
And for sharing your findings with us - as I understand, over a number of years!
Tis very much appreciated 

All the very best to you!


----------



## bravedave (Jan 24, 2016)

I have appreciated your personae, knowledge, and the help over the past year. You and only a few others are the only reason I was still hanging around. Hey!! Those ATIs you suggested worked great. Created fire and adding it to my HPS helped me set a new yield record for my little room. But sure, bail, right when I was gonna go gaslight. . 

As you sit around playing checkers and drinking ganja julips, i want to suggest you start compiling your information.for a book. I realise I would not be the first to suggest...but seriously i would be the first to purchase. 

"Yeppers" you have done it your way and it is beautiful. Thank you so much.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 24, 2016)

bravedave said:


> As you sit around playing checkers and drinking ganja julips, i want to suggest you start compiling your information.for a book.


LOL, I agree... and so does RM3 apparently as he's stated earlier in this thread that he's already got a book started. I've appreciated this thread too- the amber trich info, solid macro pix, debunking of light information, the no-bs attitude, etc- and wish the OP the best as he steps away from at least this portal to the cyberworld.

I'll snag a book when its out too- @RM3 , mind telling us the title or author's name for your upcoming book? Cheers and thanks again! 

edited for syntax


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2016)

elkamino said:


> I'll snag a book when its out too- @RM3 , mind telling us the title or author's name for your upcoming book? Cheers and thanks again!


Go to my profile and click the home page link 

there will be another update there soon


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 24, 2016)

I enjoyed this thread rm3. As I said it is what made me decide to go with t5. Thank you for the info and enjoy retirement. I think in the future I will go bigger and use a combo of led and t5. Similar to your setup.


----------



## Grother Keith (Jan 25, 2016)

Dang, just signed up to read up the Riddle content here. Oh yeah, there's our friend _Bendalito_.


----------



## memnoch (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you for your advice. Very much appreciated. Hate to see you go. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## RM3 (Jan 28, 2016)

Site updated 

http://growhappyplants.com/book.html


----------



## Grother Keith (Jan 28, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Site updated
> 
> http://growhappyplants.com/book.html


Check it out. Good stuff. Real good.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jan 31, 2016)

Subbing today and looking forward to soaking up some useful info. I've already learned a lot from your threads here, thank you for sharing the research you have conducted and the applied experience/learning!


----------



## Cezarkush (Feb 27, 2016)

Rid still killing it man. I'm going to subscribe to get your book. You have helped me a ton with this venture and I thank you sir. Whether here or on the other forum rm3.com you have helped a helluva lot of people. I was Shane! On here and the other place. Again thank you sir I was lucky enough to stumble on you and uncle Ben in my first run helped tremendously. Surpassed people that were growing years before I took up the hobby. Thanks again enjoy your garden.


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


>


Very nice song


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> yeppers the tanning booth design eliminates shadows and gives the plants light at different angles.


Some pics of down light
6 plants above them 6x600w and 2 600w down lightning


RM3 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone !!!
> 
> Runnin a tad late today on the updates, had stuff to do
> 
> ...



Got 3 blue dreams from humboldt beside the other 5x bubblegum 00 seed bank.. by far the worest beside my bubblegum


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> A video of my garden ,,,,,
> 
> http://420tube.org/watch_video.php?v=XNUYW1M9HW4H


I cant watch this video on the website, do tou have on on youtube maybe? 

Ill make also a video of my garden today when lights are on hopefully..


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Once I saw that I dosed a small clone in veg and again within 20 hours ,,,,
> .View attachment 3388015 View attachment 3388016 View attachment 3388017



What ypu done exactly in here RM so the plants give trich in veg like that??!!


----------



## RM3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> I cant watch this video on the website, do tou have on on youtube maybe?
> 
> Ill make also a video of my garden today when lights are on hopefully..


Works for me ??? I own that site just so I don't use youtube lol


----------



## RM3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> What ypu done exactly in here RM so the plants give trich in veg like that??!!


Genetics


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I could type on this subject for hours LOL Ask any oldtimer from the woodstock era if the awesome weed we had in the 60's & 70's stunk like it does today ? It didn't, I was there
> 
> The stink happened in the late 70's/early 80's when Skunk #1 X Afghan came out, the beginning of Indica Hybrids and the implementation of HPS lights leading to more indoor growing
> 
> I well remember when it first came out, we all thought it was produced by the cops/fed in order to catch more of us LOL A conspiracy theory before conspiracy theories were popular


I believe skunk has been from where I come from, holland..right?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The girdling,
> .
> View attachment 3534785


What girdling means, what have u done here exactly?


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Genetics


I thought that you have sayed that you habe ised something dangerous


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> the lower buds left from top harvest have bulked up nicely, gone from dime, nickle to quarter half dollar size buds in just 10 days
> .
> View attachment 3535477


I got it, sometimes I chop the top colas as well so the rest fill up, but RM this proves our point!


----------



## RM3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> What girdling means, what have u done here exactly?


makes gold buds but takes awhile


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> it's Calcined Clay , here is the ditty I wrote years ago, links might be dead ?
> 
> *Calcined Clay, A Well Kept Secret *
> 
> ...



All those links are not working amy more


----------



## RM3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> All those links are not working amy more


yeah it's an old post


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Felicity Smoke week 6
> .
> View attachment 3569326


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> yeah it's an old post


I was interested in the link of leaving the water on the saucer 

Do you remmember any thing of this artickle!? 

I leave the water in the trayes in flower next day I found that they have drink it all!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM maybe thats something for your vibration experment


----------



## Gianttee (Apr 2, 2016)

Pretty blown away by your gardening style, you sure have it dialled in. i couldn't see anywhere how much you water and how often? also what ec you run your nutes at, if you care to share. Nice plants, sure is rewarding having them, looks like they throughly enjoy your company too.

from all the pics of your seeds i think you'll need many lifetimes to grow them all or just have to start a mega farm!


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

I dont believe in that specially if you know the price

The guy who made it says that he has discovered it by luck! 

Maybe you should check this biowave on youtube and liesten to the man who made.it


----------



## RM3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> I was interested in the link of leaving the water on the saucer
> 
> Do you remmember any thing of this artickle!?
> 
> I leave the water in the trayes in flower next day I found that they have drink it all!


That doing so was a bad thing


----------



## RM3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Gianttee said:


> Pretty blown away by your gardening style, you sure have it dialled in. i couldn't see anywhere how much you water and how often? also what ec you run your nutes at, if you care to share. Nice plants, sure is rewarding having them, looks like they throughly enjoy your company too.
> 
> from all the pics of your seeds i think you'll need many lifetimes to grow them all or just have to start a mega farm!


I don't do EC, have never owned a pen/meter. I never follow any kind of schedule. I feed based on what I see and I like very low doses of nutes. I use chems and mostly use 1/4 teaspoon to a gallon

and Thank You !


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> That doing so was a bad thing


Ja but they drinks alot when I hit with boosters!

I mean the pots get literlly bone dry by the next day!

I grow in coco so I dont know whats worse to leave the pots in the saucer or leave the pot to get completely dry!

My next go after this one I hope to upgrade to autopots heard some great stuff about it!


----------



## Resinhound (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3...the rebel.

These threads certainly are a pot o' gold my friend..


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

Completly true! Loves objective respectfull argues!!


----------



## yeatster (Apr 2, 2016)

Okay RM3, first link read. I will read the rest later, if I havent lost them already.

I'm interested in your book but the wife won't let me spend another dime on this hobby for a bit.

I use a 2', 4 bulb t5 for seedlings. I'm putting in my flower tent now.

You are a cannamagician!

Peace


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

Dont care about what u used but am I gonna get an answer at least for my first two questions ?


----------



## RM3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Dont care about what u used but am I gonna get an answer at least for my first two questions ?


The answers are out there, just not here, I post on other forums, I like to spread stuff around


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

You see I have just helped you with your vibration experment and now you dont wanna answer my two small questions !


----------



## RM3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> You see I have just helped you with your vibration experment and now you dont wanna answer my two small questions !


I knew about that gizmo already ( I do a lot of research) and I have already replaced the fan that was vibratin, the difference did not out weigh the noise LOL 

and I answered your questions


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I knew about that gizmo already ( I do a lot of research) and I have already replaced the fan that was vibratin, the difference did not out weigh the noise LOL
> 
> and I answered your questions


Lool


----------



## Sativied (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> I believe skunk has been from where I come from, holland..right?


Not originally no. Not until 1984 till Sam the Skunkman brought it over. 

Luister deze voor wat geschiedenis uit betrouwbare bron: http://www.vpro.nl/speel.POMS_VPRO_1702091.html

According to Wernard (founder first coffee and growshop) who invited Sam over he was "nervous, tense, and shouted a lot" "big mouth" "but he was American so that's not strange". He claimed skunk was "100,000 x better" so they gave him a corner in a greenhouse to prove himself. Which he did. Much better calyx to leaf ratio above all. He also mentions Sam was already selling seeds illegally in the states, which according to Wernard made him "lijp" lol 

Nog meer geschiedenis: http://olded.nl/Old Ed geschiedenis.html

Zit riddle niet zo te kutten, maf maar betere kweker dan de meeste hier.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 2, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Zit riddle niet zo te kutten, maf maar betere kweker dan de meeste hier.


Thank You kind sir


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Thank You kind sir


Hate google translate lol


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Not originally no. Not until 1984 till Sam the Skunkman brought it over.
> 
> Luister deze voor wat geschiedenis uit betrouwbare bron: http://www.vpro.nl/speel.POMS_VPRO_1702091.html
> 
> ...



Ik begrijp het.Fijn dat hier nog een Nederlander op zit.


----------



## RM3 (Apr 2, 2016)

At least folks are enjoying our conversation LOL


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> At least folks are enjoying our conversation LOL


Alooooot


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Not originally no. Not until 1984 till Sam the Skunkman brought it over.
> 
> Luister deze voor wat geschiedenis uit betrouwbare bron: http://www.vpro.nl/speel.POMS_VPRO_1702091.html
> 
> ...


Hij discussieert op een vreemde manier en gaat overal tegen in qua kweken. Ik vind het prima om te discussiëren zo lang het op een normale en nette manier gaat


----------



## Resinhound (Apr 2, 2016)

You know rm3 the more I look at how you have your "tanning booth"set up,the more it makes sense to me.I may just wind up going full circle someday and setting some tubes back up .


----------



## Resinhound (Apr 2, 2016)

But first I need to make a little expansion...


----------



## Sativied (Apr 2, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Hij discussieert op een vreemde manier en gaat overal tegen in qua kweken. Ik vind het prima om te discussiëren zo lang het op een normale en nette manier gaat


Yes, and those ways should be backed with results, which he unlike many rude punks parroting grow methods and myths here can. He's one of the very few members here who remains a gentleman and doesn't get butthurt whether people disagree or just troll. While this isn't really the place for a normal and polite discussion, at least he's polite.

And if "qua kweken" refers to the commonly used dutch techniques such as boosters, bloom nutes, yellow harvests, flushing, defoliating, and all the other cliches I can only agree. 

Couple of other dutch guys here btw, wietefras occassionally and @Netherfly (see led grow journal).


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Apr 2, 2016)

and those ways should be backed with results, which he unlike many rude punks parroting grow methods and myths here can. He's one of the very few members here who remains a gentleman and doesn't get butthurt whether people disagree or just troll. While this isn't really the place for a normal and polite discussion, at least he's polite.

I have noticed that pretty good!

And if "qua kweken" refers to the commonly used dutch techniques such as boosters, bloom nutes, yellow harvests, flushing, defoliating, and all the other cliches I can only agree. 

Ja but which you would follow !


Couple of other dutch guys here btw, wietefras occassionally and @Netherfly (see led grow journal).[/QUOTE]


Good to know!


----------



## HeartIandhank (Apr 11, 2016)

Bubblegum31 said:


> Hate google translate lol


Google translator really is awful.. at least for English to Spanish. Freetranslation.com is decent though..


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2016)

So many trolls,
so many dams,
so many goats cross bridges on land,
trolls live beneath them,
and they try to eat them,
oh why won't the trolls leave them alone?

Observe, vile woman, it is a poeeem, a poeeeem I penned, just now. I dedicate it to you and the fat man!
Consider it your elegy.






OK, I think I'm probably stoned enough now. <3


----------



## Quicksilver91 (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow.. this is an amazing thread! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## RM3 (Apr 18, 2016)

Quicksilver91 said:


> Wow.. this is an amazing thread! Thanks for sharing this


Here is another ,,,,,,,,,, enjoy 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/o-me-o-my.904425/


----------



## Quicksilver91 (Apr 18, 2016)

Cool thanks man ill be looking in for sure


----------



## ky man (Apr 24, 2016)

RMR All your strains look supor great.ky


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 22, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Looks like I'll be postin my next grow here as I have a new test goin on. It was time to replace several of my bulbs and it seems there is a new bulb to try, so I figured I'd give em a run.
> 
> They are half the price of the ATI's so right away a positive and they have a bulb nicknamed Ultra Cola
> 
> ...


RM3,

If I wanted to run a 4 bulb T5 in one area, and an 8 bulb in another, what mix of the bulbs from Wave length do you recommend? This will be for veg stage if it makes any difference.

I have the agromax Pure UV on hand but they burn the plants when used too close, so I do not want to use this for the T5's that should be closer to the plants in the veg stage when they're smaller.

I appreciate all the help you have given so far.

Thanks 

Edit: I went ahead and ordered some agromax bulbs to use with my pure uv in an 8 bulb T5. We shall see how it goes. Bulbs were affordable enough they're worth a shot. This will be a 4 ' 8 bulb setup. Will catch up with you once it is up and running. Now I need to get my hands on some jacks 321........


----------



## RM3 (May 23, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> RM3,
> 
> If I wanted to run a 4 bulb T5 in one area, and an 8 bulb in another, what mix of the bulbs from Wave length do you recommend? This will be for veg stage if it makes any difference.
> 
> ...


In a 4 bulb (which I would never do alone) I would do 3 blue, 1 red


----------



## old shol4evr (May 23, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> RM3,
> 
> If I wanted to run a 4 bulb T5 in one area, and an 8 bulb in another, what mix of the bulbs from Wave length do you recommend? This will be for veg stage if it makes any difference.
> 
> ...


dont waste your money ,i did the same and the pure bloom and bloom bulbs aint worth shit,go with wavepoint bulbs,a little more expensive ,but you really see the difrence with them


----------



## Evil-Mobo (May 23, 2016)

old shol4evr said:


> dont waste your money ,i did the same and the pure bloom and bloom bulbs aint worth shit,go with wavepoint bulbs,a little more expensive ,but you really see the difrence with them


Well damn I already ordered lol. And another member here is having great results with them so not sure why you were not successful with them?


----------



## yosim (Jun 8, 2016)

@ RM3 - your plants looks amazing - any finer details on your lighting setup? type, wattage, spectrum etc? thanks!


----------



## RM3 (Jun 8, 2016)

yosim said:


> @ RM3 - your plants looks amazing - any finer details on your lighting setup? type, wattage, spectrum etc? thanks!


Type T5
wattage 972
spectrum, influx


----------



## yosim (Jun 8, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Type T5
> wattage 972
> spectrum, influx


hah thats a lot of wattage! Love your lighting setup, never seen anything like it and pictures of your plants prove that is doing a fine job! really cool


----------



## TryN (Jun 11, 2016)

Riddler!!! I've been aaway!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

old shol4evr said:


> dont waste your money ,i did the same and the pure bloom and bloom bulbs aint worth shit,go with wavepoint bulbs,a little more expensive ,but you really see the difrence with them


I like them. I use:
2-bloom, 2-veg, 2-pure par, 1-10,000k, 1-pure UV.

It takes forever but I'm sure people have seen the pics. They are in the last two pages of my journal and all over the place.
 
Agromax. I think they did their homework and make a good product. $8-9 a bulb. Cheaper on their eBay store.

The UV bulb is the only exspensive one.


----------



## bravedave (Jun 12, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like them. I use:
> 2-bloom, 2-veg, 2-pure par, 1-10,000k, 1-pure UV.
> 
> It takes forever but I'm sure people have seen the pics. They are in the last two pages of my journal and all over the place.
> ...


Glad to see you acknowledge how often these pics of yours have shown up here. Lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 12, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Glad to see you acknowledge how often these pics of yours have shown up here. Lol.


Lol. Yea, I guess I'm a little proud of them. 

Its more than than that though. Its mainly in response to people telling me I'm wrong for running t5. 

If using t5 produces what's in that pic is wrong, I don't want to be right.


----------



## bravedave (Jun 12, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Yea, I guess I'm a little proud of them.
> 
> Its more than than that though. Its mainly in response to people telling me I'm wrong for running t5.
> 
> If using t5 produces what's in that pic is wrong, I don't want to be right.


You can be proud. I followed your grow and thought it pretty cool.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 12, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You can be proud. I followed your grow and thought it pretty cool.


Thank you. Its done. I left a branch on one that I had been spraying with cs.

I'm trying to decide what to run next. I think it will be a photoperiod run. I have my outdoors to. 

All that is left is some lower buds that are fattening up and that will give me time for my next batch of soil to finish cooking and my seeds to sprout.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 12, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Yea, I guess I'm a little proud of them.
> 
> Its more than than that though. Its mainly in response to people telling me I'm wrong for running t5.
> 
> If using t5 produces what's in that pic is wrong, I don't want to be right.


They look great. Fuck the haters and laugh at the jealous, lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> They look great. Fuck the haters and laugh at the jealous, lol


Thank you.

Some have claimed that rm3 has a cult or the ones that follow him act like its a cult.

Rm3 has never claimed t5 is the greatest. I haven't either. I know there are more efficient options but I like what I'm doing.

Its more about growing good weed. Its about people that are new to growing. People can follow what rm3 or I have done and can have good weed.

I've actually been working on a book. Nothing may come of it. If not, I still thought about making a thread as a guide. 

Simple steps to follow to grow good weed.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 13, 2016)

If @RM3 is a cult figure then I'm definitely doing something wrong! 

I have seen the promised land under the T5 lamps, and yea I beleeeeeeeeeve! Lol

Honestly, I don't get these guys who freak out on stuff like this. I've grown successful crops under T12 40W shoplights! It wasn't easy, but I did it. 

His setup is modest, well dialed in and is designed to produce high quality as opposed to quantity. There's a legitimate niche for that. 

I don't think I'm the cultist; rather, the fanatics are the ones who keep talking shit in the face of his obviously successful results.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If @RM3 is a cult figure then I'm definitely doing something wrong!
> 
> I have seen the promised land under the T5 lamps, and yea I beleeeeeeeeeve! Lol
> 
> ...


LOL well yes people here do seem to take it to the extreme huh. And really who the fuck cares how someone grows? Well I guess some do lol. Do I think his is the only way to grow top shelf? No but I am curious as with all types and styles of growing and have tried a few things RM has suggested. I do question some of his statements but not his methods. They do seem to work for him and that's really all that matters IMO.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 13, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> LOL well yes people here do seem to take it to the extreme huh. And really who the fuck cares how someone grows? Well I guess some do lol. Do I think his is the only way to grow top shelf? No but I am curious as with all types and styles of growing and have tried a few things RM has suggested. I do question some of his statements but not his methods. They do seem to work for him and that's really all that matters IMO.


Those methods work pretty good; his weed has put my dick in the dirt more than once... and that's saying something.


----------



## perip_cbd (Jun 13, 2016)

@RM3, Hey I'm really interested in the way you grow.. had a few questions on your grow medium.
I'm already recycling my peat mix/perilite.. and this sounds like it would help out.

-Cat litter 50/50 with peat mix seems like it would be pretty heavy, does this extra weight effect anything negatively?
-Does this hold water better than normal soils? Do you water less?
-Would clumping clay/liter mess anything up?

Would this type work? Am I on the right track?
https://www.amazon.com/Precious-Cat-Premium-Clumping-Litter/dp/B0009X29WK

Btw, picked up some Aquagold from Martins.. can't wait to see the results of 9% sulfur.

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 13, 2016)

I have to say, when I ran a bunch of CFL and T5 and Cheap LED on my first "real" run, I had better results than with my first 600 HPS run.
I can certainly do better with 1000W of luminous gas and diodes than I just did with the HPS, and I don't think I could run 1000W in that tent because I'm venting basically into the room. It is working fine in both cases, but I think I prefer fluoros and a mess of blurple 5W LEDs to my DigiMax 600. The elec cost difference is negligible for me, and the _apparent _heat was similar, or even significantly less, for whatever reason.

COBs are probably the best widely available solution for me today, but I can't justify dropping the cash on them right this second. 
_I just have so many perfectly useful photons_ right here that, until it is time to buy new bulbs, I'm happy with what I have to be happy with.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have to say, when I ran a bunch of CFL and T5 and Cheap LED on my first "real" run, I had better results than with my first 600 HPS run.
> I can certainly do better with 1000W of luminous gas and diodes than I just did with the HPS, and I don't think I could run 1000W in that tent because I'm venting basically into the room. It is working fine in both cases, but I think I prefer fluoros and a mess of blurple 5W LEDs to my DigiMax 600. The elec cost difference is negligible for me, and the _apparent _heat was similar, or even significantly less, for whatever reason.
> 
> COBs are probably the best widely available solution for me today, but I can't justify dropping the cash on them right this second.
> _I just have so many perfectly useful photons_ right here that, until it is time to buy new bulbs, I'm happy with what I have to be happy with.


Tasty has some affordable diy kits. 

I've been eyeballing them. The cob market is gaining more competitors and the prices will keep coming down. 

I think my eventual setup will be cob with a t5 bulb or two.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 13, 2016)

QUOTE="perip_cbd, post: 12684460, member: 934650"]@RM3, Hey I'm really interested in the way you grow.. had a few questions on your grow medium.
I'm already recycling my peat mix/perilite.. and this sounds like it would help out.

-Cat litter 50/50 with peat mix seems like it would be pretty heavy, does this extra weight effect anything negatively?
No
-Does this hold water better than normal soils? Do you water less?
No
-Would clumping clay/liter mess anything up?
Yes

Would this type work? Am I on the right track?
https://www.amazon.com/Precious-Cat-Premium-Clumping-Litter/dp/B0009X29WK
NO!!!

Btw, picked up some Aquagold from Martins.. can't wait to see the results of 9% sulfur.
Cool
Thanks![/QUOTE

*MUST BE unscented 100% Natural Clay liter*
and needs to be washed/rinsed before adding to peat 

It slow releases sulfur much the way dolomite does mag


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm going to add some kitty liter to my next run.


RM3 said:


> QUOTE="perip_cbd, post: 12684460, member: 934650"]@RM3, Hey I'm really interested in the way you grow.. had a few questions on your grow medium.
> I'm already recycling my peat mix/perilite.. and this sounds like it would help out.
> 
> -Cat litter 50/50 with peat mix seems like it would be pretty heavy, does this extra weight effect anything negatively?
> ...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2016)

@ttystikk 

If I ran both my t5's and tried a vertical how do I train the plant? I just weave it into the screen as it grows? How do I handle and train the stretch?


----------



## bravedave (Jun 13, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have to say, when I ran a bunch of CFL and T5 and Cheap LED on my first "real" run, I had better results than with my first 600 HPS run.
> I can certainly do better with 1000W of luminous gas and diodes than I just did with the HPS, and I don't think I could run 1000W in that tent because I'm venting basically into the room. It is working fine in both cases, but I think I prefer fluoros and a mess of blurple 5W LEDs to my DigiMax 600. The elec cost difference is negligible for me, and the _apparent _heat was similar, or even significantly less, for whatever reason.
> 
> COBs are probably the best widely available solution for me today, but I can't justify dropping the cash on them right this second.
> _I just have so many perfectly useful photons_ right here that, until it is time to buy new bulbs, I'm happy with what I have to be happy with.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/marshydro-or-glaxayhydro-led.911559/page-3#post-12675911


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Those methods work pretty good; his weed has put my dick in the dirt more than once... and that's saying something.


RM's stuff is pretty impressive to look at, and yes I would love to see what it would do to me, but the point is the hate is more cult like than the followers of his methods. I have actually started to look at expanding my t5 collection just for snickers. This place is great for pulling things from others to make what you have better IMO, after all it was you that got me going on the chilled water thing after a 3 year struggle .


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 13, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> This place is great for pulling things from others to make what you have better IMO


Hit the nail on the head right here brother.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> @ttystikk
> 
> If I ran both my t5's and tried a vertical how do I train the plant? I just weave it into the screen as it grows? How do I handle and train the stretch?


Let the plant grow up instead of topping it. Thin as needed. Let it stretch! Tie long spears back to the trellis for support. Give it plenty of light.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Let the plant grow up instead of topping it. Thin as needed. Let it stretch! Tie long spears back to the trellis for support. Give it plenty of light.


Thank you.

Roughly how high up my trellis before I flip to flower?

I wonder if those three foot autos I just grew would yield more in a vertical setup? I would say so if I'm doubling my power. Lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Roughly how high up my trellis before I flip to flower?
> 
> I wonder if those three foot autos I just grew would yield more in a vertical setup? I would say so if I'm doubling my power. Lol.


I can't speak to autos just because I've never run them and I fear they would not climb a trellis gladly. 

I grow mine all the way to the top. Then I flip.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I can't speak to autos just because I've never run them and I fear they would not climb a trellis gladly.
> 
> I grow mine all the way to the top. Then I flip.


Just bend the stretch downwards?

I guess I'll read up on it. I get the concept. Just trying to figure it out in my head.


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Jack's all the way baby


Where can I find this jacks


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> Where can I find this jacks


http://www.jrpeters.com/home.html

amazon carries it, most garden centers and nurseries carry it as well


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> http://www.jrpeters.com/home.html
> 
> amazon carries it, most garden centers and nurseries carry it as well


I just looked it up I'd dont say if its organic or not so is it organic


----------



## RM3 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lilwatt said:


> I just looked it up I'd dont say if its organic or not so is it organic


No, tis chem nutes


----------



## bravedave (Jun 30, 2016)

RM3 said:


> No, tis chem nutes


Somewhere when writing about your cat litter usage you mention rinsing it before use. Seems like a material that doesn't lend itself to rinsing. How do you go about it?


----------



## RM3 (Jul 1, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Somewhere when writing about your cat litter usage you mention rinsing it before use. Seems like a material that doesn't lend itself to rinsing. How do you go about it?


simply put it in a strainer and rinse it, others are using a window screen. The litter needs to be Clay only and the reason to rinse is just dust that become mud if wet


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm using Tupur straight from the bag. It's very light and drains well. It buffers nutrients very well also, lots of strong growth everywhere.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm using Tupur straight from the bag. It's very light and drains well. It buffers nutrients very well also, lots of strong growth everywhere.


I like the "straight from the bag" bit, simplicity has a lot of value.


----------



## bravedave (Jul 1, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I like the "straight from the bag" bit, simplicity has a lot of value.


It is really the slow release of sulfur I am looking for as my drainage is just fine.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I like the "straight from the bag" bit, simplicity has a lot of value.


I'm using my same nutes in the same ratios, just bumping up EC and pH a bit.


----------



## bravedave (Jul 1, 2016)

RM3 said:


> simply put it in a strainer and rinse it, others are using a window screen. The litter needs to be Clay only and the reason to rinse is just dust that become mud if wet


Thx. Used one of my drying rack shelves. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/show-me-your-rack.871273/
First went wet and it was ok, but just siftting and then rubbing on the screen seemed to be sufficient so I did half that way as it was easier and easier to mix into the peat. Speaking of...that Tupur "looks" like Promix HP...is there an advantage???


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Just bend the stretch downwards?
> 
> I guess I'll read up on it. I get the concept. Just trying to figure it out in my head.


Topping the main branches right at flip is my strategy.


----------



## pookat (Jul 1, 2016)

RM3 said:


> -Cat litter 50/50 with peat mix


folk in the uk should use Tesco low odour low dust kitty litter its in a pink bag, i got no idea what the Asda (walmart) one is


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Topping the main branches right at flip is my strategy.


That don't hurt yield? I guess not or you wouldn't do it.

I've got them going. They are about give nodes tall now.

I've got to modify my cab some.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> That don't hurt yield? I guess not or you wouldn't do it.
> 
> I've got them going. They are about give nodes tall now.
> 
> I've got to modify my cab some.


Doing it right at or just before flip makes all the secondary branches grow and fill in. Definitely not a yield killer!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Doing it right at or just before flip makes all the secondary branches grow and fill in. Definitely not a yield killer!


I'll try. I may take pics when I get further along and ask for tips if that's OK.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 4, 2016)

Changed the logo, I really like it 
.


----------



## potato au gratin (Jul 13, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Changed the logo, I really like it
> .
> View attachment 3724342


Hey RM3, sorry if you already covered this in the thread, but when you flower w/ T5s are you swapping the bulbs? I'm trying to get started for the first time and I"m currently shopping lighting.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 14, 2016)

potato au gratin said:


> Hey RM3, sorry if you already covered this in the thread, but when you flower w/ T5s are you swapping the bulbs? I'm trying to get started for the first time and I"m currently shopping lighting.


No, I have separate veg & flower areas


----------



## potato au gratin (Jul 14, 2016)

RM3 said:


> No, I have separate veg & flower areas


Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. 

What spectrum do you use for your flowering lights? I'm looking at an 8 bulb 4ft fixture, and I'll probably be swapping bulbs along the way, since I don't have a whole lot of space. My rig will be for starting garden seeds for my vegetable garden, among other things.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Topping the main branches right at flip is my strategy.


First time I've ever read this, but I definitely want to try it next run. You always have good under the radar advice.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 14, 2016)

potato au gratin said:


> Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.
> 
> What spectrum do you use for your flowering lights? I'm looking at an 8 bulb 4ft fixture, and I'll probably be swapping bulbs along the way, since I don't have a whole lot of space. My rig will be for starting garden seeds for my vegetable garden, among other things.


My bulbs are actually changin with each grow as I am still testin bulbs, findin out which work best. Next test will be with Agromax and because they are so much cheaper and I can get em locally, I am hopin for good things.

What I can say is that I like more blue than red


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 14, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> First time I've ever read this, but I definitely want to try it next run. You always have good under the radar advice.


The radar of bro science and forum wisdom misses a lot of valuable insights. I'd learn to trust specific sources, instead lol

I believe @RM3 might know a little of what I'm talking about here!


----------



## potato au gratin (Jul 15, 2016)

@RM3, I'll try and make this the last time I bug you on your thread here. I'm looking at one of these 2 fixtures and wanted an opinion if you'd be willing:

https://www.amazon.com/Sun-Blaze-960305-Output-4-Feet/dp/B000AXTNCS/

or

https://www.amazon.com/Hydroplanet-Fluorescent-Included-Horticulture-Gardening/dp/B019J3UPUS/

I would also need to get flower bulbs and swap them since I only have space for 1 fixture.

Thanks!


----------



## RM3 (Jul 16, 2016)

potato au gratin said:


> @RM3, I'll try and make this the last time I bug you on your thread here. I'm looking at one of these 2 fixtures and wanted an opinion if you'd be willing:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sun-Blaze-960305-Output-4-Feet/dp/B000AXTNCS/
> 
> ...


If ya can't get Oracle then those will work, I try and avoid anything sold in hydro grow stores as it is usually the cheapest product for the highest price


----------



## RM3 (Jul 22, 2016)

Looks like I'm one more step closer to Neverland 

Ya see I am now combining genetics from 4 of my strains to create her, I call the progress stages. The Magic plant was stage 2 and this Road to Neverland is stage 3 should have it in just a couple more grows, the seeds she is makin are actually a back cross, I did the same thing with Magic, gotta combine the results of that next and then work in the last strain.
.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 22, 2016)

This is @Dr.D81 's Bear Creek Kush it just started buddin 
.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 22, 2016)

And this is the Dalat, 4 weeks in flower and still hasn't shown sex but is an awesome plant
.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 22, 2016)

The 70's Skunk X Afghan is pollinated makin seeds, I also hit a CTF to make Thunder Skunk

Thinkin bout hittin the BCK with CTF to make Thunder Creek

The Headbands have not started buddin yet but will hit them with CTF as well and will call it Thunder DOG (my way of puttin the Diesel & OG in the name)

And the Thunder Mist seeds are bout done am lookin forward to growin this one

If the Dalat is a female (should be?) will cross it to CTF to make Da Thunder


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

RM3 said:


> If the Dalat is a female (should be?) will cross it to CTF to make Da Thunder


Thats the one I want to see


----------



## RM3 (Jul 23, 2016)

.


----------



## nobodies (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't know if anyone else has asked, (since I am not reading 30 pages of threads..), but do you only get the early amber trics on the leaves? What about the buds themselves? I thought fanleaves always get amber trics early. At least in my experience?


----------



## RM3 (Jul 25, 2016)

nobodies said:


> I don't know if anyone else has asked, (since I am not reading 30 pages of threads..), but do you only get the early amber trics on the leaves? What about the buds themselves? I thought fanleaves always get amber trics early. At least in my experience?


Get em all over, even get em on seedlings


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2016)

RM3 said:


> .
> View attachment 3739541


How does a person get some of those?


----------



## nobodies (Jul 25, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> How does a person get some of those?


I'll second that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> How does a person get some of those?


Stop by for a visit


----------



## RM3 (Jul 25, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> How does a person get some of those?





nobodies said:


> I'll second that.





Vnsmkr said:


> Stop by for a visit


Well I had a link in my sig but it was removed so not sure if it's ok to post?

and yeppers folks can always visit 

Stealth?
.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes that still works (at least here)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

You should be fine posting that link. I had it bookmarked as well, but now it's moved?


----------



## RM3 (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You should be fine posting that link. I had it bookmarked as well, but now it's moved?


It's still here

https://www.rollitup.org/t/o-me-o-my.904425/page-24


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

RM3 said:


> It's still here
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/o-me-o-my.904425/page-24


Thx


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 25, 2016)

Looking @#69 I need some creeper bud in my collection, and I'm a sucker for fruity, what kind of fruit tones come through on her(tropical, pineapple, grape?) And how's her mold tolerance? I get high rh in certain times of the year and want to know when I should schedule the run for, thanks in advance riddles


----------



## RM3 (Jul 25, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Looking @#69 I need some creeper bud in my collection, and I'm a sucker for fruity, what kind of fruit tones come through on her(tropical, pineapple, grape?) And how's her mold tolerance? I get high rh in certain times of the year and want to know when I should schedule the run for, thanks in advance riddles


Every one says it's tutti fruiti, sorry no idea on mold, I grow indoors in Colorado, we have low RH year round


----------



## RM3 (Jul 25, 2016)

nobodies said:


> I'll second that.


Oh and if ya find the time you should consider readin the thread, lots of good stuff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

That RG69 looks like something I could enjoy. Definitely will hit some up next time I acquire some souvenirs

Edit: and the 27
AND the 357 .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

I like that "get shit done" herb. Locked up on the couch has its place, but would rather bounce around


----------



## RM3 (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like that "get shit done" herb. Locked up on the couch has its place, but would rather bounce around


#27 is very much get er done high, gets trippy if ya over do it, @DCobeen reported he and friend saw transformers on the hyway while drivin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

Sounds great. I have a super heavy tolerance.... 357 sounds like the one for the ripper with 27 & 69 rolling in there too. @DCobeen how you doing dude?


----------



## RM3 (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds great. I have a super heavy tolerance.... 357 sounds like the one for the ripper with 27 & 69 rolling in there too. @DCobeen how you doing dude?


These are the ones I smoke the most, (+ #9) zero tolerance issues


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

RM3 said:


> These are the ones I smoke the most, (+ #9) zero tolerance issues


Sounds like I have my 4 when the time comes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

RM you are in Denver eh? Seen Rare Dankness' new setup?


----------



## RM3 (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> RM you are in Denver eh? Seen Rare Dankness' new setup?


Yes and No


----------



## RM3 (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok so right now I'm enjoyin this wonderful high I got from eatin a half gram of a Cob. Some would say what's a Cob? well a bunch of us over at my place are doin this after findin this thread,,,,,

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=309172

If interested read the whole thread and yes the smoke reports are true !!! as are the eatin small amount reports, I'm high as fuck right now 

a pic of my very first Cob
.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Ok so right now I'm enjoyin this wonderful high I got from eatin a half gram of a Cob. Some would say what's a Cob? well a bunch of us over at my place are doin this after findin this thread,,,,,
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=309172
> 
> ...


Where was this in late June when corn was everywhere dirt cheap lol!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Ok so right now I'm enjoyin this wonderful high I got from eatin a half gram of a Cob. Some would say what's a Cob? well a bunch of us over at my place are doin this after findin this thread,,,,,
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=309172
> 
> ...


How long was that in the cob for? And how long in jar after? Someone should get before and after tested see what it shakes out


----------



## RM3 (Jul 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How long was that in the cob for? And how long in jar after? Someone should get before and after tested see what it shakes out


Two weeks in the cob, 2 days in the jar, it's fresh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah I bet it is. Would be cool to see the THC (and all the other %) and terpenes before and after just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2016)

Dc and I just talked about this on the phone and I think traditionally they used banana leaves. I get these outdoor crops down I might have to make a couple


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2016)

Well I am ashamed to say I managed to kill all but two seedlings from the last batch. We go out here and planted like 80 cups with sprouted seeds and they where dead about 4 days later. One of the only survivors was a tf69 bagseed from two good ones I got from the bud dc took that day.
 this is the Bear Creek Kush In the light dep


----------



## RM3 (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well I am ashamed to say I managed to kill all but two seedlings from the last batch. We go out here and planted like 80 cups with sprouted seeds and they where dead about 4 days later. One of the only survivors was a tf69 bagseed from two good ones I got from the bud dc took that day.
> View attachment 3742064 this is the Bear Creek Kush Inthe light dep
> View attachment 3742065


Beautiful


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2016)

Well should be a lot more of them to show you. I hate I killed the magic makes me fill like a ass. Those and the grandmaster the rest I could have give a fuck. It alway the ones you really want that you fuck up


----------



## RM3 (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Well should be a lot more of them to show you. I hate I killed the magic makes me fill like a ass. Those and the grandmaster the rest I could have give a fuck. It alway the ones you really want that you fuck up


It's ok brother, there are more Magic beans. At least ya got a 69


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 27, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Ok so right now I'm enjoyin this wonderful high I got from eatin a half gram of a Cob. Some would say what's a Cob? well a bunch of us over at my place are doin this after findin this thread,,,,,
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=309172
> 
> ...


How are you liking the malawi cobs? I had some posts on that thread with the african guy and was talking about pressing bricks but I was banned and they took down all my posts. You can do it without the corn husks but its a good thread.


----------



## RM3 (Jul 27, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> How are you liking the malawi cobs? I had some posts on that thread with the african guy and was talking about pressing bricks but I was banned and they took down all my posts. You can do it without the corn husks but its a good thread.


Lovin it, I used a mild strain for my first one, lookin forward to a CTF cob


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Ok so right now I'm enjoyin this wonderful high I got from eatin a half gram of a Cob. Some would say what's a Cob? well a bunch of us over at my place are doin this after findin this thread,,,,,
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=309172
> 
> ...


That is one of the most gorgeous sights I've ever seen.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 27, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Lovin it, I used a mild strain for my first one, lookin forward to a CTF cob


The pressing works great on fluffy sativas, it turns your bud in to a block of slow burning hash. I sweat in turkey bags, then use a vacuum sealer to press a small brick.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

The red purps x ctf are 3 girls, 1 boy and one still hasn't shown sex. They are getting planted in the garden today with the Franks gift and Charlotte's web


----------



## RM3 (Aug 6, 2016)

Well it finally happened lol I got tired of gettin trolled. Thought about not postin here but truth is I like postin here. A new grower told me when I helped in their thread someone (didn't tell me who and I don't care) sent em a pm tellin em not to listen to me. That takes trollin to a new place lol. Anyway, I'll just update my thread every so often and continue answerin pm's  

Gotta go to FoCo today for a thing, so gonna be vistin with @ttystikk get to see the big cob setup in person  am lookin forward to it 

Was thinkin bout askin for a few growers here that might wanna grow some RG Gear testers? It is def fun to watch @Dr.D81 growin a few, good news is all the first shipped orders of beans were all received so Doc, I'll be sendin ya some more Magic beans 

Doc's BCK has started frostin up in week 3 it's lookin pretty good
.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Well it finally happened lol I got tired of gettin trolled. Thought about not postin here but truth is I like postin here. A new grower told me when I helped in their thread someone (didn't tell me who and I don't care) sent em a pm tellin em not to listen to me. That takes trollin to a new place lol. Anyway, I'll just update my thread every so often and continue answerin pm's
> 
> Gotta go to FoCo today for a thing, so gonna be vistin with @ttystikk get to see the big cob setup in person  am lookin forward to it
> 
> ...


Wish I could come out and chill with you guys. And whoever said that shit, fuck that guy.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 6, 2016)

The Road to Neverland just started week 6, seeds are maturin buds covered in amber trics, gonna be a treat to smoke  
.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The Road to Neverland just started week 6, seeds are maturin buds covered in amber trics, gonna be a treat to smoke
> .
> View attachment 3750809 View attachment 3750810 View attachment 3750811


Always a fan, Mr. Riddler.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 6, 2016)

The Dalat finally showed female  Da Thunder will happen maybe by Christmas lol 

The 70's Skunk X Afghan is loaded with seeds, they will be the next freebie once harvested, I can't see chargin for a strain I didn't breed  But the boy did hit a few other plants so yeppers there will be Thunder Skunk and Skunk69

The Kali Mist has revegged, I'll be takin clones soon once I collect the Thunder Mist seeds from her 

And I have decided on the LED lights I wanna play with, just need the extra 2 grand to get em  

Have a great weekend everyone !


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 6, 2016)

Damn rm3 after all this time on troll it up they still bother you? We've all been able to peek into your garden and read about your methods, they might not be for everyone, but its obvious they work great for you. Keep doin what your doin man, and make more of those #69 beans, my wife is still watchin my spendin and I don't want you running out before I can sneak my atm card out of her purse(I miss the good ol days when I was a man)


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2016)

Seriously? 2 grand for lights dude? 
Im sure you have done your homework. I was intrigued that you were all t-5...... Im thinking of going back to all t-5 and maybe hps if needed.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 6, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The Road to Neverland just started week 6, seeds are maturin buds covered in amber trics, gonna be a treat to smoke
> .
> View attachment 3750809 View attachment 3750810 View attachment 3750811



Drool......Seeeeeddddsssss.......


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Seriously? 2 grand for lights dude?
> Im sure you have done your homework. I was intrigued that you were all t-5...... Im thinking of going back to all t-5 and maybe hps if needed.


He's the only guy I know that comes out with the most beautiful product in the world with fluoros. Anytime I thought fluorescent, I thought reggie. Now I think RM3.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 6, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The Dalat finally showed female  Da Thunder will happen maybe by Christmas lol
> 
> The 70's Skunk X Afghan is loaded with seeds, they will be the next freebie once harvested, I can't see chargin for a strain I didn't breed  But the boy did hit a few other plants so yeppers there will be Thunder Skunk and Skunk69
> 
> ...


2gs and a trip to @ttystikk s place huh? Which leds did you decide on rm? Lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2016)

I have one badboy t-5 setup and three hydrofarm 54 watt each 4 ft lights i use on the sides of plants because i try to get them as close as possible but only ran 6400 s back then. This new t-5 tech in bulbs has me excited. Yeah i too enjoy seeing his product. I have a hard time with that lvl of self discipline i find lol.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 6, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Seriously? 2 grand for lights dude?
> Im sure you have done your homework. I was intrigued that you were all t-5...... Im thinking of going back to all t-5 and maybe hps if needed.


They are 100 watt modules that daisy chain (up to 6 per controller) that cost $200 each. The program module is beyond awesome, it has sunrise & sunset and does cloud cover and storms (even has lightning flashes) also does the moon and emulates the luner cycle 

I just know the led fan boys would troll me about it lol


----------



## RM3 (Aug 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> 2gs and a trip to @ttystikk s place huh? Which leds did you decide on rm? Lol


it's a secret  not for you, but don't wanna let the trolls see it


----------



## RM3 (Aug 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Damn rm3 after all this time on troll it up they still bother you? We've all been able to peek into your garden and read about your methods, they might not be for everyone, but its obvious they work great for you. Keep doin what your doin man, and make more of those #69 beans, my wife is still watchin my spendin and I don't want you running out before I can sneak my atm card out of her purse(I miss the good ol days when I was a man)


They are runnin low, need to make some more


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 6, 2016)

RM3 said:


> They are 100 watt modules that daisy chain (up to 6 per controller) that cost $200 each. The program module is beyond awesome, it has sunrise & sunset and does cloud cover and storms (even has lightning flashes) also does the moon and emulates the luner cycle
> 
> I just know the led fan boys would troll me about it lol


Oh dear lord.....now that sounds like something I would thoroughly enjoy! Just having some of that would be a treat, but all those things? in one package? unreal.....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

I've been seeing a few people starting to use those T-5 LEDs for side lighting. I don't expect you'd catch shit, and even if you did, they can't do better with their Amares and CLWs than you with your T-5s.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> 2gs and a trip to @ttystikk s place huh? Which leds did you decide on rm? Lol


He can't have mine...

Yet. Lol


----------



## RM3 (Aug 6, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Oh dear lord.....now that sounds like something I would thoroughly enjoy! Just having some of that would be a treat, but all those things? in one package? unreal.....


Oh what the hell 

http://www.dsuny.com.cn/


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Oh what the hell
> 
> http://www.dsuny.com.cn/


Nice! I actually am happy to see you going with a Chinese company. First you showed people what fluoros are capable of, now you're going to shut people up who shit on imports.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 6, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Well it finally happened lol I got tired of gettin trolled. Thought about not postin here but truth is I like postin here. A new grower told me when I helped in their thread someone (didn't tell me who and I don't care) sent em a pm tellin em not to listen to me. That takes trollin to a new place lol. Anyway, I'll just update my thread every so often and continue answerin pm's
> 
> Gotta go to FoCo today for a thing, so gonna be vistin with @ttystikk get to see the big cob setup in person  am lookin forward to it
> 
> ...


Keep in touch.

I wouldn't worry about trolls. Mainly just haters. I know who the person is. I got a pm from them to. Its the same person that trolls in your thread.

The mofos was actually trying to tell doublejj what he needed to change. Lol. 

Anyways, don't let it get it to you.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 6, 2016)

RM3 said:


> They are runnin low, need to make some more


Only 9 packs left, gotta figure there's at least 10 folks wanting that!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2016)

RM3 said:


> They are 100 watt modules that daisy chain (up to 6 per controller) that cost $200 each. The program module is beyond awesome, it has sunrise & sunset and does cloud cover and storms (even has lightning flashes) also does the moon and emulates the luner cycle
> 
> I just know the led fan boys would troll me about it lol



Im awestruck. I didnt think tech indoors had gotten that far ahead to mimic every facet of natures quirks as ladies sit outside.....i see why your investing now. I gotta try to do something similar sipectrum wise with t-5 hopefully. Greatstuff though.excited me..lmao gave me goosebumps


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Keep in touch.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about trolls. Mainly just haters. I know who the person is. I got a pm from them to. Its the same person that trolls in your thread.
> 
> ...


LMAO, and they're arguing with doubleD about his setup, too!

You can't fix stupid, but you can put them on ignore. I did that to the fool in question a long time ago.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 6, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Oh what the hell
> 
> http://www.dsuny.com.cn/


That's insane....Now just need a few auto programmable variable fans and rain misters! 

I am going to keep checking out this for a bit so much intriguing information overload..........


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> LMAO, and they're arguing with doubleD about his setup, too!
> 
> You can't fix stupid, but you can put them on ignore. I did that to the fool in question a long time ago.


Yea. Telling him he would save money to veg under led. 

I was thinking why would JJ care? One plant pays the bills. Lol. Can't fix stupid.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

@whitebb2727 I wish you lived closer to Colorado. You're invited for a sesh, too- anytime you can get here.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @whitebb2727 I wish you lived closer to Colorado. You're invited for a sesh, too- anytime you can get here.


This is a popcorn bud of the Holy Fuck I'll be bringin to smoke 
.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @whitebb2727 I wish you lived closer to Colorado. You're invited for a sesh, too- anytime you can get here.


Thank you. 

I may take you up on that. Life is busy right now. Maybe this winter. 

You are welcome to my neck of the woods to. So is rm3.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I may take you up on that. Life is busy right now. Maybe this winter.
> 
> You are welcome to my neck of the woods to. So is rm3.


Which neck is that again? You mentioned it once and I was stoned lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Which neck is that again? You mentioned it once and I was stoned lol


KY. Yes, I'm a redneck. I hope to dispell some of the myths about us.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 6, 2016)

Damn guys, its not like this.
Squeal like a pig scene from Deliverance:


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Damn guys, its not like this.
> Squeal like a pig scene from Deliverance:


Thats South Carolina. I know a few rednecks from Kentucky @Smidge34


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> LMAO, and they're arguing with doubleD about his setup, too!
> 
> You can't fix stupid, but you can put them on ignore. I did that to the fool in question a long time ago.


LMAO thats some fucking funny shit eh.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats South Carolina. I know a few rednecks from Kentucky @Smidge34


I know. Its just in my lifetime I have gotten that joke a lot.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> KY. Yes, I'm a redneck. I hope to dispell some of the myths about us.


My Scottish roots pass right through that area, some 150 years ago. My great great grandfather might have been a red neck, fighting the Pinkerton mercenaries while on strike. 

He wrote a diary about his trip away from there, through Tennessee and west and south- on foot, with wagon and family- to the Texas panhandle. That's where my grandfather's dad grew up and raised the next couple generations.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

You guys really fucked up RM3's pot of gold. Fucking redneck yiffy and shit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My Scottish roots pass right through that area, some 150 years ago. My great great grandfather might have been a red neck, fighting the Pinkerton mercenaries while on strike.
> 
> He wrote a diary about his trip away from there, through Tennessee and west and south- on foot, with wagon and family- to the Texas panhandle. That's where my grandfather's dad grew up and raised the next couple generations.


Cool to know your ancestry like that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

What the fuck is a yiffy? Sorry @RM3 , in my mind threads are also for a bit of banter but if not sorry buddy


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What the fuck is a yiffy? Sorry @RM3 , in my mind threads are also for a bit of banter but if not sorry buddy


Google it, but don't.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Google it, but don't.


I'll not and take your word for it, lmao. I dont wanna know


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You guys really fucked up RM3's pot of gold. Fucking redneck yiffy and shit.


Oh you're just jealous. Besides, I'm certain @RM3 won't mind a bit.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oh you're just jealous


Maybe a little bit. Envious, that's more fitting.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Cool to know your ancestry like that.


It's fascinating stuff. It took years to make the journey, at one point he's chopping a tree for wood and shelter and it falls on him, breaking his back. Before modern medicine. Took him two years to recover. 

My life is easy compared to that kind of shit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's fascinating stuff. It took years to make the journey, at one point he's chopping a tree for wood and shelter and it falls on him, breaking his back. Before modern medicine. Took him two years to recover.
> 
> My life is easy compared to that kind of shit.


Certainly a tougher way of life.

I want to move to Alaska out in the middle of nowhere and live.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Certainly a tougher way of life.
> 
> I want to move to Alaska out in the middle of nowhere and live.


I'll come to visit, bring cold beer, put my feet up on the porch, do some fishing... but fuck that work shit lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'll come to visit, bring cold beer, put my feet up on the porch, do some fishing... but fuck that work shit lol


I don't consider it work to live off the land. Don't get me wrong, its hard. I guess if you're having fun its not work.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't consider it work to live off the land. Don't get me wrong, its hard. I guess if you're having fun its not work.


Fair enough. And to be honest some of it does sounds like fun. For awhile. Until you don't wanna and it still needs doing.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fair enough. And to be honest some of it does sounds like fun. For awhile. Until you don't wanna and it still needs doing.


Lol. I've been canning for a week straight.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 7, 2016)

Had a nice visit with @ttystikk yesterday got to see the jungle and meet @Afgan King, share some smoke and great conversation 

Oh and rambles are always ok in my threads


----------



## RM3 (Aug 7, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Nice! I actually am happy to see you going with a Chinese company. First you showed people what fluoros are capable of, now you're going to shut people up who shit on imports.


Well several years ago I did a grow with a 50 watt LED that used 3 watt diodes vs a 400 watt CMH, I had the LED 5 feet above canopy and it blew the CMH away 
.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 7, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Well several years ago I did a grow with a 50 watt LED that used 3 watt diodes vs a 400 watt CMH, I had the LED 5 feet above canopy and it blew the CMH away
> .
> View attachment 3751609 View attachment 3751610


That is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 7, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That is pretty fucking awesome.


And a made in China light lol I paid $249 for that light and it was before folks started usin cobs, was great for growin one plant but didn't really have good coverage of my area. It was actually this grow experiment that led to me switchin to T5's


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 7, 2016)

RM3 said:


> And a made in China light lol I paid $249 for that light and it was before folks started usin cobs, was great for growin one plant but didn't really have good coverage of my area. It was actually this grow experiment that led to me switchin to T5's


I think you know something we don't. Haha.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 7, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I think you know something we don't. Haha.


For years I have been tryin to tell folks that light is but one of many tools/elements in our gardens that needs to be tweaked properly, that it is the sum of all parts properly dialed in that make a great garden. Most focus on nothing but light with most other things set to average ranges, perhaps someday more growers will truly understand that Less is More is a very real thing


----------



## RM3 (Aug 14, 2016)

Week 7 for the Road to Neverland and she is gettin chopped today 

lettin the beans finish gave a few more black trics than I like but I'm sure she'll smoke good

Here are a few close ups for ya
.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 14, 2016)

@Dr.D81 's BCK is lookin awesome, This is a great strain to grow Doc she don't bitch bout nothin, good job !
.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 14, 2016)

The Headband cut is startin to frost up 
.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 14, 2016)

The Dalat is in week 7, no sign of budding yet, have topped and super cropped her
.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Aug 14, 2016)

How many T5's are you running bro? Are they all 8 bulb?


----------



## RM3 (Aug 14, 2016)

Colo MMJ said:


> How many T5's are you running bro? Are they all 8 bulb?


3, 6 bulb fixtures = 18 bulbs is 972 watts


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

RM3 said:


> @Dr.D81 's BCK is lookin awesome, This is a great strain to grow Doc she don't bitch bout nothin, good job !
> .
> View attachment 3757324 View attachment 3757325 View attachment 3757326


Glade you like her and yea she loves to grow. This is your thunder funk 69 bag seed kicking ass


----------



## RM3 (Aug 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Glade you like her and yea she loves to grow. View attachment 3757345This is your thunder funk 69 bag seed kicking ass
> View attachment 3757346


Awesome to see a few of mine growin outside


----------



## Colo MMJ (Aug 14, 2016)

RM3 said:


> 3, 6 bulb fixtures = 18 bulbs is 972 watts


Thank you. How many flowering plants does that cover?


----------



## RM3 (Aug 14, 2016)

Colo MMJ said:


> Thank you. How many flowering plants does that cover?


It's a 5' X 5' area


----------



## Colo MMJ (Aug 14, 2016)

RM3 said:


> It's a 5' X 5' area


The yields and harvest time about the same as HPS? Thanks.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 14, 2016)

Holy shit, man.. Those things are so frosty!


----------



## RM3 (Aug 15, 2016)

Colo MMJ said:


> The yields and harvest time about the same as HPS? Thanks.


No & No


----------



## Levradus (Aug 25, 2016)

hello @RM3 I have been reading you with a passion, thank you for sharing us extreme knowledge of your which u has tought yourself by the trials of ultimately done by you , plus you adaqueate research skills I would love to tell more more more about you with my pity english but simply you are amazing whoever read most of your posts ensure this.

I want to ask that secret ingredients couple times you mentioned about triggering trichs is that insect frass ? or some more magical ingredient like entheogens  enlight me please 

keep up extraordinary work, I love trippy strains which I also experienced from bag of weeds but that time I had 0 experience on growing and not knowing that was so special. I hope in the lead of you, we can bring the old amber back on earth.

thanks..


----------



## RM3 (Aug 25, 2016)

Levradus said:


> hello @RM3 I have been reading you with a passion, thank you for sharing us extreme knowledge of your which u has tought yourself by the trials of ultimately done by you , plus you adaqueate research skills I would love to tell more more more about you with my pity english but simply you are amazing whoever read most of your posts ensure this.
> 
> I want to ask that secret ingredients couple times you mentioned about triggering trichs is that insect frass ? or some more magical ingredient like entheogens  enlight me please
> 
> ...


Thank you !

I have tried Insect Frass and found no benefit. As to what I do include it is something I do not discuss here because I get bashed & trolled enough as it is


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> I have tried Insect Frass and found no benefit. As to what I do include it is something I do not discuss here because I get bashed & trolled enough as it is


The legion of bro scientists is large and won't be stopped by mere facts and evidence.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 25, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Bump!  I am soo interested.....lol!


In which part ?


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 26, 2016)

Don't need any part now I got it covered.  take care.


----------



## Posionivy (Aug 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Hello and welcome to my grow journal, here you will find that everything I do is very different than what you normally read in forum grow journals. In no way am I saying that my way is better, it is just different and I also do not say that others should try any of it as it requires a different way of thinking and unlearning things a tad. The good news is that if you follow you might learn a few things that you can do to improve your herb.
> 
> I breed as part of my hobby, my grows are just for me and I enjoy making new strains. I have made several that are popular and growing around the world but you won't find em in any seedbanks. I just finished a seed run where I have made bout 50 more new strains. The current grow is a bud run and started 3 weeks ago, 2 were flipped then, 2 were flipped 2 weeks ago, 1 was flipped 1 week ago and 5 were flipped this morning. The Beast (tall one in the back) is first time ever grown and the 5 Thunder Express flipped this morning is the first ever bud run (I have taken her to F2 in seed runs thus far)
> 
> ...


----------



## RM3 (Aug 31, 2016)

A project I have been workin on 

http://www.riddlem3.com/light/index.html


----------



## Levradus (Aug 31, 2016)

RM3 said:


> A project I have been workin on
> 
> http://www.riddlem3.com/light/index.html


One company developed a chip for exactly plant lightning full controllabe spectrum..
They are very un cooperative and only provide for the mass produck designs..
Put it to open new ideas good luck on your led I hope I can do little help while there are many DIY geniuses are on RIU they will not dissappoint you...

**edit
Forgive me at first I couldnt read all now I want to ask how long is your aim to finish founding ?
I would love to be part of it in next couple months


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 2, 2016)

such truffles of knowledge, the forest is too deep for me to find them all. Any comment on stressing plants to force them to flower? I don't know enough to know i feel like I've observed this when doing a bad transplant and I thought i remember an old myth about watering with hot almost boiling water to do this. You replied to a thread recently that reminded me of this "myth", but your technique was for a different purpose.

Thanks for the info and keep it coming.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 2, 2016)

SSGrower said:


> such truffles of knowledge, the forest is too deep for me to find them all. *Any comment on stressing plants to force them to flower?* I don't know enough to know i feel like I've observed this when doing a bad transplant and I thought i remember an old myth about watering with hot almost boiling water to do this. You replied to a thread recently that reminded me of this "myth", but your technique was for a different purpose.
> 
> Thanks for the info and keep it coming.


Don't


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> I have tried Insect Frass and found no benefit. As to what I do include it is something I do not discuss here because I get bashed & trolled enough as it is


I use insect frass, it works great you just got to know how to use it. It's best when used in a tea and used immediately when made. Also works well as a soil additive or a top dressing. The chitosan in it helps prevent powdery mildew, root rot and bud rot. It also strengthens the cell walls of your plant which helps protect against pests.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I use insect frass, it works great you just got to know how to use it. It's best when used in a tea and used immediately when made. Also works well as a soil additive or a top dressing. The chitosan in it helps prevent powdery mildew, root rot and bud rot. It also strengthens the cell walls of your plant which helps protect against pests.


For a SAR response I use aspirin, it worked better for me than the frass, could be the medium?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> For a SAR response I use aspirin, it worked better for me than the frass, could be the medium?


I build my own mix, peat , rice hulls , pumace and other stuff I keep secret. If you looking for PGR's the best place to get them is a SST.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I build my own mix, peat , rice hulls , pumace and other stuff I keep secret. If you looking for PGR's the best place to get them is a SST.


Nah, don't mess with PGR's


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Nah, don't mess with PGR's


You got a reason? I'm always listening to new information if you got something to say.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You got a reason? I'm always listening to new information if you got something to say.


Well I have read some are poison and some are cancer causing, some cause genetic mutations and none of that is my reasoning, though is food for thought. I don't top or train either and all of it is because I wanna see what the plant does naturally simply because I breed. Been on a mission to preserve heirloom genetics now for many years, pgr's just don't fit in with that


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Well I have read some are poison and some are cancer causing, some cause genetic mutations and none of that is my reasoning, though is food for thought. I don't top or train either and all of it is because I wanna see what the plant does naturally simply because I breed. Been on a mission to preserve heirloom genetics now for many years, pgr's just don't fit in with that


I never heard any of that, PGR's can be natural (I get mine from milled malted barley seeds) and they are extremely controllable (they are made under the most specific criteria because they are used to make beer) and also are organic and renewable. It just helps your plant grow faster, and it's completely natural and organic.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I never heard any of that, PGR's can be natural (I get mine from milled malted barley seeds) and they are extremely controllable (they are made under the most specific criteria because they are used to make beer) and also are organic and renewable. It just helps your plant grow faster, and it's completely natural and organic.


I did play with an alfalfa tea a few years ago for the triacontanol, it worked pretty good.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I did play with an alfalfa tea a few years ago for the triacontanol, it worked pretty good.


I use alfalfa to side dress and always add it to my soil mix before cooking , it's one of the best all around plant foods there is , and its completely organic (vegan) and renewable (although it uses a ton of water compared to similar crops).


----------



## RM3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I use alfalfa to side dress and always add it to my soil mix before cooking , it's one of the best all around plant foods there is , and its completely organic (vegan) and renewable (although it uses a ton of water compared to similar crops).


Very little of what I do or use would be considered organic. I mostly breed and grow for potency


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Very little of what I do or use would be considered organic. I mostly breed and grow for potency


Yeah that's what I did when I first started growing, and I still do it for other people but the meds I grow for myself are all organic hand made nutrients I go the extra step. The other stuff I grow in a hydroponic system with non-organic methods, bigger yield , faster growth, much less terps, lots of trics tho.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah that's what I did when I first started growing, and I still do it for other people but the meds I grow for myself are all organic hand made nutrients I go the extra step. The resale stuff I grow in a hydroponic system with non-organic methods, bigger yield , faster growth, much less terps, lots of trics tho.


And by the way,,,, nice to have a civil chat with ya


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> And by the way,,,, nice to have a civil chat with ya


You too, I am very passionate about this but trying to tone it down lately, sometimes I feel like my blood is boiling I don't know what's wrong with me the weed isn't even helping much anymore...


----------



## RM3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You too, I am very passionate about this but trying to tone it down lately, sometimes I feel like my blood is boiling I don't know what's wrong with me the weed isn't even helping much anymore...


my passion/mission has always been to restore the old school Sat highs from the 70's which took a lot of years but now that I've done it I'm workin on my "cadilac" strain. 9 years in the makin I finally have beans and the smoke from the mom was off the hook so I'm actually pretty stoked about it


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> my passion/mission has always been to restore the old school Sat highs from the 70's which took a lot of years but now that I've done it I'm workin on my "cadilac" strain. 9 years in the makin I finally have beans and the smoke from the mom was off the hook so I'm actually pretty stoked about it


Let me know when that's ready !


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> my passion/mission has always been to restore the old school Sat highs from the 70's which took a lot of years but now that I've done it I'm workin on my "cadilac" strain. 9 years in the makin I finally have beans and the smoke from the mom was off the hook so I'm actually pretty stoked about it


Check out these 14 week sativas I grew last summer, strong cat piss/haze/tropical fruit punch flavors. Endless high, almost too high it was scary might give anxiety to a lesser smoker.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Check out these 14 week sativas I grew last summer, strong cat piss/haze/tropical fruit punch flavors. Endless high, almost too high it was scary might give anxiety to a lesser smoker.


Nice, dat's my kinda smoke. I share joints with a friend and he cuts them into 4ths and then shares em with friends lol


----------



## RM3 (Sep 2, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> Let me know when that's ready !


will prolly know round Christmas time but they ain't gonna be cheap


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Nice, dat's my kinda smoke. I share joints with a friend and he cuts them into 4ths and then shares em with friends lol


This strain is really strong high for sativa (golden goat) its like a lemon haze flavor , can produce anxiety for sure. Just rolled a joint of this. It's sooooo gooey a strain when you make dabs its like just a splat of sticky goo.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Sep 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> will prolly know round Christmas time but they ain't gonna be cheap


Let me know and we go from there. You're breeding project is for the kinds of plants I want to get to have mothers of


----------



## RM3 (Sep 3, 2016)

Got a harvest done this week, first tray cleaned 
.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 3, 2016)

The Dalat was had by a CTF male
.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 3, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The Dalat was had by a CTF male
> .
> View attachment 3772009


That dudes turning out to be quite the ladies man lol


----------



## RM3 (Sep 3, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> That dudes turning out to be quite the ladies man lol


Yeppers he is a true stud


----------



## RM3 (Sep 3, 2016)

The Kali Mist has started buddin
.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 3, 2016)

So has the Heidi's Unicorn
.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 3, 2016)

And the Headbands are almost done
.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 3, 2016)

Beautiful as always. Haven't tried any headband, how's the buzz on that strain?


----------



## RM3 (Sep 3, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Beautiful as always. Haven't tried any headband, how's the buzz on that strain?


Pretty decent actually, why I'm breedin with her


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice, I wondered, seemed a little out of your norm what with those kush genes and all, figured there had to be something about it you were diggin


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice, I wondered, seemed a little out of your norm what with those kush genes and all, figured there had to be something about it you were diggin


I'm gonna guess @RM3 likes the sativa genes in headband. A good one is supposed to squeeze your head, feeling like the namesake.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm gonna guess @RM3 likes the sativa genes in headband. A good one is supposed to squeeze your head, feeling like the namesake.


yeppers


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 3, 2016)

RM3 said:


> And the Headbands are almost done
> .
> View attachment 3772018


kinda looks fluffy, you need more intense lights.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2016)

I use it to. In my veggie garden to.


Yodaweed said:


> I use alfalfa to side dress and always add it to my soil mix before cooking , it's one of the best all around plant foods there is , and its completely organic (vegan) and renewable (although it uses a ton of water compared to similar crops).


----------



## RM3 (Sep 10, 2016)

What are you smokin this weekend ?
.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Dalat chuggin along
.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 10, 2016)

CTF startin to bud
.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 10, 2016)

RM3 said:


> What are you smokin this weekend ?
> .
> View attachment 3777441


Well Colorado is roughly a 16 hr drive so I'm guessing a couple bowls of pineapple chunk, a joint of 8ball kush, and whatever that is once I get there? C'mon rids What's the strain? It's not "the" strain is it? Trichs are sexy as hell either way!


----------



## RM3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Heidi startin to fill out
.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Well Colorado is roughly a 16 hr drive so I'm guessing a couple bowls of pineapple chunk, a joint of 8ball kush, and whatever that is once I get there? C'mon rids What's the strain? It's not "the" strain is it? Trichs are sexy as hell either way!


Guessin it is CTF related? But not sure as I found it on the floor in my basement this mornin lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 10, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Guessin it is CTF related? But not sure as I found it on the floor in my basement this mornin lol


Ha ha ha! Finding Amber goodness just laying around all over the place!


----------



## RM3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Whole bud shot, note the cat hair from the floor, no worries, I'll clean it up before I smoke it 
.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Sep 10, 2016)

aww, floor nuggs


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 10, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Whole bud shot, note the cat hair from the floor, no worries, I'll clean it up before I smoke it
> .
> View attachment 3777447


Hairballs add flavor.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 10, 2016)

The next bulb test is on, this time we will review AgroMax bulbs from HTG Supply. We have a mix of Pure Par, Pure Bloom and Pure UVA+ (a 10000K finisher) 

First test will be how well they fade cause the Headbands are gettin boiled  
.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Some Holy Fuck buds under the new bulbs 
.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 10, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Some Holy Fuck buds under the new bulbs
> .
> View attachment 3777641


But you never promised us a rose garden.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 17, 2016)

The AgroMax bulbs passed the first test, Headbands faded in 3 days and have been chopped
.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 17, 2016)

Close up of the Headband
.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 17, 2016)

They also still make the colors snap 
A shot of Heidi's Unicorn
.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice looking diamond coat rid, you gonna keep with those bulbs for a bit?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

RM3 said:


> They also still make the colors snap
> A shot of Heidi's Unicorn
> .
> View attachment 3782990


beautiful colors eh


----------



## RM3 (Sep 17, 2016)

The Kali Mist just finished week 3
.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 17, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice looking diamond coat rid, you gonna keep with those bulbs for a bit?


For awhile, yes

but still gotta test the hortilux bulbs, they will be the last test (they cost a lot more)


----------



## RM3 (Sep 17, 2016)

The Dalat lookin like a jungle
.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 17, 2016)

RM3 said:


> For awhile, yes
> 
> but still gotta test the hortilux bulbs, they will be the last test (they cost a lot more)


Yes they do! I've been curious about the life of those, seems to me if you have to replace just as often they have to be pretty amazing to validate the price tag, if they get you a couple extra runs then maybe it's worth the price without a huge gain in yield right?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The Dalat lookin like a jungle
> .
> View attachment 3782993


Uncle Ben sent me flowering pics of some Dalat he did indoors some time ago and it was massive colas all said and done. Should be a treat when its finished


----------



## RM3 (Sep 17, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Yes they do! I've been curious about the life of those, seems to me if you have to replace just as often they have to be pretty amazing to validate the price tag, if they get you a couple extra runs then maybe it's worth the price without a huge gain in yield right?


So far the average life of the bulbs has been 9~11 months 

beauty of the AgroMax bulbs is they have a one year warranty, get replaced if they burn out or fail to fire for free


----------



## RM3 (Sep 17, 2016)

The CTF's just finished week 2
.


----------



## RM3 (Sep 17, 2016)

This Holy Fuck is about done 
.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 17, 2016)

Pretty as ever, brother.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome to see you're still kicking ass RM!! Can't wait to read this whole thread!

Your lighting schedules blow my mind! And your lighting setup is so similar to my reef tank that I might as well just stick a plant next to it lol. Killer buds as always man!


----------



## claypipe69 (Oct 4, 2016)

what great information thanks for your passion in recreating some of the old favourites the growing of new the strains, Thai sticks where one of my favourites, Durban poison, Acapulco gold I was a kid in the 70`s an we grew lots using the the seed found in any good gear of the day, we made up a few good x of them. You do awesome grows an thanks for sharing   keep posting please


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2016)

lambofgod said:


> Awesome to see you're still kicking ass RM!! Can't wait to read this whole thread!
> 
> Your lighting schedules blow my mind! And your lighting setup is so similar to my reef tank that I might as well just stick a plant next to it lol. Killer buds as always man!


What grows great coral, also grows great chronic.

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The Kali Mist just finished week 3
> .
> View attachment 3782992


sorry if i asked you this before or even maybe 2x before but whats up with the purple petioles?


Kali Mist


----------



## RM3 (Oct 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> sorry if i asked you this before or even maybe 2x before but whats up with the purple petioles?
> 
> 
> Kali Mist


All about how ya feed


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

RM3 said:


> All about how ya feed


ya agree, ive gathered that. Do you have a theory on which nutrient is the culprit? Ive got a cut from the same plant in pic i posted that spent too long in a small cup and developed purple petioles. I potted it up and the new growth unfolded bright green but the older purpled petioles remain. Leads me to think a non mobile nutrient is responsible.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> ya agree, ive gathered that. Do you have a theory on which nutrient is the culprit? Ive got a cut from the same plant in pic i posted that spent too long in a small cup and developed purple petioles. I potted it up and the new growth unfolded bright green but the older purpled petioles remain. Leads me to think a non mobile nutrient is responsible.
> 
> View attachment 3796937 View attachment 3796938


It is not just one nute but rather the over all amount bein fed, mine are red/purple because I follow a low nute regimen. There is a whole chapter in my book about it


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

RM3 said:


> It is not just one nute but rather the over all amount bein fed, mine are red/purple because I follow a low nute regimen. There is a whole chapter in my book about it


so in your view it's not a deficiency?

edit: nah your theory doesn't really hold true. Loads of growers feed their girls like sows going to slaughter. Yet purple petioles galore.


----------



## basseye (Oct 4, 2016)

RM3 said:


> It is not just one nute but rather the over all amount bein fed, mine are red/purple because I follow a low nute regimen. There is a whole chapter in my book about it


You have a book? Like for growing weed,where do i find it?


----------



## RM3 (Oct 4, 2016)

basseye said:


> You have a book? Like for growing weed,where do i find it?


http://growhappyplants.com/


----------



## RM3 (Oct 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> so in your view it's not a deficiency?
> 
> edit: nah your theory doesn't really hold true. Loads of growers feed their girls like sows going to slaughter. Yet purple petioles galore.


some are genetic


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

RM3 said:


> some are genetic


Ya, an often repeated explanation that is of dubious value .

before i changed my regimen i had purple petioles on pretty much every plant. Still good results though.

After i changed my regimen i never get purple petioles unless i delay potting up. The genetics explanation might be true for a handful of plants. But it is no explanation for the purple petioles conundrum,imo.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Ya, an often repeated explanation that is of dubious value .
> 
> before i changed my regimen i had purple petioles on pretty much every plant. Still good results though.
> 
> After i changed my regimen i never get purple petioles unless i delay potting up. The genetics explanation might be true for a handful of plants. But it is no explanation for the purple petioles conundrum,imo.


I get em on purpose and have grown both ways so not really seein a conundrum


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

Ya, i recall you said that before. I think it's puzzling that if the bright green petioles are a sign of vibrant health why cultivate purple?


----------



## RM3 (Oct 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Ya, i recall you said that before. I think it's puzzling that if the bright green petioles are a sign of vibrant health why cultivate purple?


It makes for a better end product if done right, I have also seen more genetic expression feeding this way. I don't grow for money so I don't care about yield I think most might be amazed at how things turn out with that mind set ?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

RM3 said:


> It makes for a better end product if done right, I have also seen more genetic expression feeding this way. I don't grow for money so I don't care about yield I think most might be amazed at how things turn out with that mind set ?


 im with 100% on that count.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 4, 2016)

testiclees said:


> im with 100% on that count.


I actually did research on known soil types (actual test) in areas where pot is known to be great and tried replicating a bit of it much like playin with the light spectrum, I saw incredible things and changed how I fed


----------



## verny (Oct 4, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The Namaste, flipped 2 weeks ago ,,,
> View attachment 3320431


can i ask u,how much in all did u spend on setting up your grow room?
tnks.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 5, 2016)

verny said:


> can i ask u,how much in all did u spend on setting up your grow room?
> tnks.


bout a grand


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

RM3 said:


> bout a grand


Thats my kinda setup. Cost efficient as fuck


----------



## RM3 (Oct 5, 2016)

There simply is not enough time lol
.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 5, 2016)

RM3 said:


> There simply is not enough time lol
> .
> View attachment 3797588


Don't you wish they would just remove plant count limits so we could go hard on the seeds?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2016)

nice man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Don't you wish they would just remove plant count limits so we could go hard on the seeds?


What plant counts do you speak of? I dont know nothing about those


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

RM3 said:


> There simply is not enough time lol
> .
> View attachment 3797588


Nice beans @RM3


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 5, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Yes they do! I've been curious about the life of those, seems to me if you have to replace just as often they have to be pretty amazing to validate the price tag, if they get you a couple extra runs then maybe it's worth the price without a huge gain in yield right?


Remember t5 is not like hid. Hid can lose up to 50% over the bulbs life. A t5 only 10% and that's it. If you keep running it longer it doesn't continue to weaken.


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Don't you wish they would just remove plant count limits so we could go hard on the seeds?


Plants aren't illegal. They are just undocumented.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> nice man


Def get some of the Thunder Creeks comin your way since it is your BCK X my CTF


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Def get some of the Thunder Creeks comin your way since it is your BCK X my CTF


I have 3 ctf f3 going now and the red purps x ctf is holding out really nice with our shit wether


----------



## RM3 (Oct 5, 2016)

The first of the 70's Skunk X Afghan are goin out this week, some one donated to the light


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 5, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Plants aren't illegal. They are just undocumented.






Let's make America great again.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The first of the 70's Skunk X Afghan are goin out this week, some one donated to the light


mmmmm


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2016)

RM3 said:


> There simply is not enough time lol
> .
> View attachment 3797588


Everyone should have such problems!


----------



## RM3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Magic Cob 
.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 5, 2016)

RM3 said:


> There simply is not enough time lol
> .
> View attachment 3797588


I just want to let you know that I am here for you if you need help with those


----------



## RM3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> I just want to let you know that I am here for you if you need help with those


But the problem is, I keep makin more lol


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 5, 2016)

RM3 said:


> But the problem is, I keep makin more lol


That's not a problem it's a blessing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

Evil-Mobo said:


> That's not a problem it's a blessing


I was about to say, problem. Those are good problems in my world


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 5, 2016)

We should all have such 'problems', lmao


----------



## RM3 (Oct 8, 2016)

Stage 4 beans popped in 2 days 
.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 8, 2016)

Harvested Heidi's Unicorn is ready to jar
.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 8, 2016)

The Kali Mist is showin amber
.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 8, 2016)

That unicorn is looking amazing, im gonna be popping your beans this christmas after I get back from the riu bbq, dont want ti leave my wife with any responsibilities she isnt prepared for....I love her, but she killed her chia pet in 4 days, still not sure how she did it...


----------



## phpatrick (Oct 8, 2016)

Great looking bud you have there @RM3.
I've read the type of T5 tubes that you use,
Is there any type of fixture that you would recommend? 

Thanks
phpatrick


----------



## RM3 (Oct 9, 2016)

phpatrick said:


> Great looking bud you have there @RM3.
> I've read the type of T5 tubes that you use,
> Is there any type of fixture that you would recommend?
> 
> ...


This is what I use ,,

http://www.oraclelighting.com/products/cb-6/708

After all these years of havin the tannin booth some one has finally (that I know about) duplicated it and they also used the Oracle fixtures


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 10, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Magic Cob
> .
> View attachment 3797662


When you cob, you don't vac seal?


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 10, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Stage 4 beans popped in 2 days
> .
> View attachment 3799823


What are your success rates? I know from following you a little that you olnly take what starts out strongest; stands on its own , buries it self, Pops with your method. So how many pop and how many make it to be your plant. 10 sown 8 pop 4 make it. Is one guess in the dark.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 10, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> When you cob, you don't vac seal?


yeppers, that was the sweating phase in the pic


----------



## RM3 (Oct 10, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> What are your success rates? I know from following you a little that you olnly take what starts out strongest; stands on its own , buries it self, Pops with your method. So how many pop and how many make it to be your plant.


I have not kept notes on it but would say average would be 3 or 4 out of 10 will fail


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 10, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I have not kept notes on it but would say average would be 3 or 4 out of 10 will fail


I know seeds can be costly but I tend to poke a hole one knuckle deep and plant. If it can't break a little soil I don't want it.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 10, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I actually did research on known soil types (actual test) in areas where pot is known to be great and tried replicating a bit of it much like playin with the light spectrum, I saw incredible things and changed how I fed


What aspects of the soil did you test?


----------



## RM3 (Oct 11, 2016)

calliandra said:


> What aspects of the soil did you test?


I didn't test it, I found test reports online


----------



## calliandra (Oct 11, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I didn't test it, I found test reports online


LOL what aspects did the soil tests you found online test then?


----------



## RM3 (Oct 11, 2016)

calliandra said:


> LOL what aspects did the soil tests you found online test then?


things like this,

Study of Rohtang Pass | 6.9
•
Total Nitrogen:
Soil samples collected show concentration
of total Nitrogen as its values has
ranged between 148.0 to 367 mg/kg indicates low concentration of nitrogen. 
•
Total Phosphorus:
Phosphorus has low mobility in the soil. Its availability decreases in wet
and cold soils. The samples have medium to low concentrations of total phosphorous as its values are ranged between 12.0 to 33 mg/kg. 

Podozolic and sub-montane soils which are generally found in hilly regions of Himachal Pradesh are usually deficient in nitrogen, phosphorus and humus. Overall physico – chemical quality of soil tested confirms characteristic of normal hilly soil with slightly low nutrients and organic matter.


----------



## calliandra (Oct 11, 2016)

RM3 said:


> things like this,
> 
> Study of Rohtang Pass | 6.9
> •
> ...


ah ok, so just the physical/chemical (probably just the soluble amounts?) properties.
I ask because we were talking of "original soils" just a few days ago, but with respect to soil biology.
Cheers!


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 12, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I know seeds can be costly but I tend to poke a hole one knuckle deep and plant. If it can't break a little soil I don't want it.


Wanna try single cola, girl scout cookies I think will be good for it Kush is so bushy maybe not .. I usually trim for 6 - 8 colas. What can you tell me about growing a single cola girl ? I've seen pictures of farms in Jamaica that grow this way. Tricks and tips and yeild compared to other styles is info that could help me. Thanks, gonna look if you have any journals.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

They do that in Jamaica because the seasons are so short, plants basically start flowering at around 6 weeks, or whenever they are able. Some plants naturally bush themselves out. I grow most here single cola as I also have a short veg time and topping the plant generally slows it down if only a little; a little is enough to fuck up things. No tricks, stake the plant with bamboo or cage and let them grow


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 13, 2016)

I actually grew up with expats from jamaica, having their father explain lambsbread and kingsbread was AWESOME tutiledge for a 12 year old! I have had Several issue in winters past with a room getting soils colder than id like and ending up with a phos def, after reading your post on cold soils making it much less available that shines some serious light1


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 13, 2016)

I'll prob be hanging around the pot of gold and asking you to visit my grow thread once its better establish rm3, please and thankyou.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 13, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> I'll prob be hanging around the pot of gold and asking you to visit my grow thread once its better establish rm3, please and thankyou.


I'll look forward to it


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey guys! I got to puff some 357/colorado thunder fuck, and here is the report.
The taste brought me back to my youth, when the GOOD Mexican brick came up here. Within 30 seconds I couldn't stop smiling, and any and all tension was gone. I have tinnitus (ringing in the ears), and ctf killed it for about 4 hours. Nothing has ever come this close for me, as a med.
I experienced visual hallucinations for the first time from cannabis. Flashing orbs of light that danced and darted, every time I closed my eyes, and for 30 minutes while at @RM3's.
The high is NOT a stony one, but very up and happy. About 2 hours after smoking, I started getting a body high in waves.
All together my tinnitus was gone for about 4 hours, and the effects were felt for at least 6.
My new favorite weed.
Thank you Rid, for letting us in your home, and showing us good times.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 13, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Hey guys! I got to puff some 357/colorado thunder fuck, and here is the report.
> The taste brought me back to my youth, when the GOOD Mexican brick came up here. Within 30 seconds I couldn't stop smiling, and any and all tension was gone. I have tinnitus (ringing in the ears), and ctf killed it for about 4 hours. Nothing has ever come this close for me, as a med.
> I experienced visual hallucinations for the first time from cannabis. Flashing orbs of light that danced and darted, every time I closed my eyes, and for 30 minutes while at @RM3's.
> The high is NOT a stony one, but very up and happy. About 2 hours after smoking, I started getting a body high in waves.
> ...


I'm sorry I missed you.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Stage 4 babies are not disappointin 
.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 14, 2016)

Now that is some early trich developement


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 14, 2016)

love reading posts saying "2nd week of flower and starting to see some *early* trich development"


----------



## memnoch (Oct 16, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Hey guys! I got to puff some 357/colorado thunder fuck, and here is the report.
> The taste brought me back to my youth, when the GOOD Mexican brick came up here. Within 30 seconds I couldn't stop smiling, and any and all tension was gone. I have tinnitus (ringing in the ears), and ctf killed it for about 4 hours. Nothing has ever come this close for me, as a med.
> I experienced visual hallucinations for the first time from cannabis. Flashing orbs of light that danced and darted, every time I closed my eyes, and for 30 minutes while at @RM3's.
> The high is NOT a stony one, but very up and happy. About 2 hours after smoking, I started getting a body high in waves.
> ...


 This is very interesting. My buddy John has tinnitus. That shit puts him down for days. This is the first time ive heard of a specific strain for treatment. Ill have to pass the word. He'll find it interesting. Very impressed by your C.T.F. @RM3 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Oct 18, 2016)

Just caught up on 42 pgs of this thread and I tell you RM3 you are my new favorite person. I feel like alot of what I have learned has been proven wrong from your research and results. I am loving that "Pearl" and "CTF". Do you still have the headband genetics because that is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 19, 2016)

Pearl & CTF are good choices 

Still workin the Headband, crossin 2 pheno's (collected as clones) to create Thunder DOG


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Oct 19, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Pearl & CTF are good choices
> 
> Still workin the Headband, crossin 2 pheno's (collected as clones) to create Thunder DOG[/QUOTE.
> 
> I sent you a pm yesterday with a few more questions.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm gettin there


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Oct 19, 2016)

I saw the picture with the thunder dog seeds, that's why I asked. What about Heidi's unicorn is it ready cause it looked ridiculous. Also what are the genetics of the Heidi, I'm sure you posted it somewhere but I must have missed it.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 19, 2016)

IgrowUgrow said:


> I saw the picture with the thunder dog seeds, that's why I asked. What about Heidi's unicorn is it ready cause it looked ridiculous. Also what are the genetics of the Heidi, I'm sure you posted it somewhere but I must have missed it.


Heidi's Unicorn (#35) is a Medical strain with a tad higher CBD ratio that I bred for a friend with MS, it is named after/by her, that said it is a wonderful high (smoked a J last night) and it helps with prostate swelling for me. It is my Pinkberry X my Rihanna some genetics you may know involved are Pink Kush and DJ's Blueberry (male) 

I have the 2nd pheno of Headband in veg now so it will be next summer before Thunder DOG is ready. My main focus right now is on the Stage 4 beans


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Oct 19, 2016)

I also have issues with prostatitis and epididymitis so that might be a good option also. Plus blueberry is tasty and it has Kush in genetics which usually means a good flavor.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Oct 19, 2016)

Make sure you keep all your beans in a fire safe. I had roughly 5000 before my house fire.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 19, 2016)

IgrowUgrow said:


> Make sure you keep all your beans in a fire safe. I had roughly 5000 before my house fire.


I have roughly a million


----------



## elkamino (Oct 19, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I have roughly a million


Gotta pic? I'd LOVE to see what that might look like...


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 19, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Gotta pic? I'd LOVE to see what that might look like...


So many beans ya might fart.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 19, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Gotta pic? I'd LOVE to see what that might look like...


I have posted several pics of beans, but don't (yet) have one of all of em


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I have posted several pics of beans, but don't (yet) have one of all of em


It would make for a sick panoramic


----------



## RM3 (Oct 19, 2016)

The Kali Mist has been chopped
.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 19, 2016)

The Stage 4 babies are lovin the new light
.


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Oct 19, 2016)

Whats the "new" light this time? lol......


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> Wanna try single cola, girl scout cookies I think will be good for it Kush is so bushy maybe not .. I usually trim for 6 - 8 colas. What can you tell me about growing a single cola girl ? I've seen pictures of farms in Jamaica that grow this way. Tricks and tips and yeild compared to other styles is info that could help me. Thanks, gonna look if you have any journals.


I would grow one like this and cut lower limbs off before flower. It will hurt overall yield but allow the main cola to get bigger.

Growing like that takes large numbers. Sea of green growing.

Growing unmolested plants will give the least yield. Screen of green or sea of green are the way to yield. Screen of green yields a lot but takes longer to veg. Sea of green yields to. The cool thing about big numbers of single cola plants you can start some every few days for a perpetual grow.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Hey guys! I got to puff some 357/colorado thunder fuck, and here is the report.
> The taste brought me back to my youth, when the GOOD Mexican brick came up here. Within 30 seconds I couldn't stop smiling, and any and all tension was gone. I have tinnitus (ringing in the ears), and ctf killed it for about 4 hours. Nothing has ever come this close for me, as a med.
> I experienced visual hallucinations for the first time from cannabis. Flashing orbs of light that danced and darted, every time I closed my eyes, and for 30 minutes while at @RM3's.
> The high is NOT a stony one, but very up and happy. About 2 hours after smoking, I started getting a body high in waves.
> ...


Good to know. I suffer severe ringing of the ears.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The Stage 4 babies are lovin the new light
> .
> View attachment 3809048


I really like agromax bulbs.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I really like agromax bulbs.


Tis a Hamilton 400 watt metal halide in veg  
.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Tis a Hamilton 400 watt metal halide in veg
> .
> View attachment 3809059


My bad. I read you were testing some agromaxes the other day.

I bet that bulb kicks ass though.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> My bad. I read you were testing some agromaxes the other day.


In flower yes I am, they are what that Kali Mist was under


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Good to know. I suffer severe ringing of the ears.


I'm experimenting now, while I wait for ctf lol
It seems that indica heavy buds make it louder. I harvested a bunch of outdoor indicas that finished in September, and that shit turns up the volume. GSC amplifies it too, until I smoke enough where I may forget about it. But sativa heavy girls mute it, about 75%. I'm guessing the cbd in @RM3's gear brought it home, among many other factors that contribute to the expression of sativa genetics.
I hope that helps, this shit sucks.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I'm experimenting now, while I wait for ctf lol
> It seems that indica heavy buds make it louder. I harvested a bunch of outdoor indicas that finished in September, and that shit turns up the volume. GSC amplifies it too, until I smoke enough where I may forget about it. But sativa heavy girls mute it, about 75%. I'm guessing the cbd in @RM3's gear brought it home, among many other factors that contribute to the expression of sativa genetics.
> I hope that helps, this shit sucks.


I noticed indicas make me clench my jaw more and worsen the ringing. Hazes have been the best for me. I think they relax the jaw muscles more and relieve the ringing.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I noticed indicas make me clench my jaw more and worsen the ringing. Hazes have been the best for me. I think they relax the jaw muscles more and relieve the ringing.


Funny, I rely on hawaiian skunk haze right now!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

@RM3, would altering indicas light cycle make the resin more "sativa like"?


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I'm experimenting now, while I wait for ctf lol
> It seems that indica heavy buds make it louder. I harvested a bunch of outdoor indicas that finished in September, and that shit turns up the volume. GSC amplifies it too, until I smoke enough where I may forget about it. But sativa heavy girls mute it, about 75%. I'm guessing the cbd in @RM3's gear brought it home, among many other factors that contribute to the expression of sativa genetics.
> I hope that helps, this shit sucks.


I have some heidys unicorn X CTF i need to get off my ass and pop. Have an aunt with ms i think it would help, I'll keep an eye out for anyone i know with ear ringing issues and donate to them for research as well


----------



## RM3 (Oct 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> @RM3, would altering indicas light cycle make the resin more "sativa like"?


Does in my garden


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Does in my garden


I'm on board, can't wait!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Funny, I rely on hawaiian skunk haze right now!


My favorite. I love the stuff. Hates topping slow growing but some of the best smoke I've had. I got the seeds from herbies as freebies a while back. They were from seedsman. Supposed to be from sam the skunkman.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> My favorite. I love the stuff. Hates topping slow growing but some of the best smoke I've had. I got the seeds from herbies as freebies a while back. They were from seedsman. Supposed to be from sam the skunkman.


Really??? I had no idea ANYONE had info on her! Same source though!
Got pics? I have a few in my journal.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

I gave @RM3 a j of it, doubt he smoked it,
I wouldn't if I had his stash lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Really??? I had no idea ANYONE had info on her! Same source though!
> Got pics? I have a few in my journal.


I have a bad cell phone pic on here somewhere. It grew spear heads. Took over 16 weeks flower and probably went 4 four more but cold weather had set in. It also handled a few hard frost one in the 20's.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

I emailed herbies because I wanted to know where it came from. Sadly they discontinued it. They still have a Hawaiian haze ans a skunk haze that are supposed to be close.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have a bad cell phone pic on here somewhere. It grew spear heads. Took over 16 weeks flower and probably went 4 four more but cold weather had set in. It also handled a few hard frost one in the 20's.


I take mine at 10 weeks indoors. Going to fuck it with ctf lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I take mine at 10 weeks indoors. Going to fuck it with ctf lol


If it is the same one I have it needs to be crossed to get some hybrid vigor back.

If it is the same 10 weeks doesn't do it justice.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> If it is the same one I have it needs to be crossed to get some hybrid vigor back.
> 
> If it is the same 10 weeks doesn't do it justice.


12 weeks was too long. 10 is best for my cut


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

At week 11 I had brown trics


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> At week 11 I had brown trics


Got to be different then. The one from seeds man is oldschool pure sativa slow growing long flowering plant. Straight up smells like a skunk humped a pineapple.

Brown? Dark red looking ones are bad. Brownish translucent are good and not a sign to chop.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Got to be different then. The one from seeds man is oldschool pure sativa slow growing long flowering plant. Straight up smells like a skunk humped a pineapple.
> 
> Brown? Dark red looking ones are bad. Brownish translucent are good and not a sign to chop.


I'm talking brown. Dead. From milky white to dead. The one I have isn't an amber strain, so amber in this case wouldn't be great.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 20, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I gave @RM3 a j of it, doubt he smoked it,
> I wouldn't if I had his stash lol


I smoked it


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 20, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I smoked it


Did it touch you at all lol?


----------



## RM3 (Oct 20, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Did it touch you at all lol?


it tasted good, got a bit of a buzz


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 20, 2016)

RM3 said:


> it tasted good, got a bit of a buzz


Excellent tasting cut. 
I'm surprised you felt it lmao!


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 20, 2016)

Been considering sea of single colas. What size pots do you use? How big do you get em b4 bloom? approx veg time? I'm thinking 3 gal grow bag they are 10 inch across I could fit 9 in a
3 *3 tent to bloom but would that yeild better then 4 plants in 5 gal smart pots with 6-8 colas vegged for 2 to 3 months? I say yeild better cause if it's a relatively close yeild btwn the 2 methods the better high/THC ect. Is the better yeild IMO.



whitebb2727 said:


> I would grow one like this and cut lower limbs off before flower. It will hurt overall yield but allow the main cola to get bigger.
> View attachment 3809051
> Growing like that takes large numbers. Sea of green growing.
> 
> Growing unmolested plants will give the least yield. Screen of green or sea of green are the way to yield. Screen of green yields a lot but takes longer to veg. Sea of green yields to. The cool thing about big numbers of single cola plants you can start some every few days for a perpetual grow.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 20, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> Been considering sea of single colas. What size pots do you use? How big do you get em b4 bloom? approx veg time? I'm thinking 3 gal grow bag they are 10 inch across I could fit 9 in a
> 3 *3 tent to bloom but would that yeild better then 4 plants in 5 gal smart pots with 6-8 colas vegged for 2 to 3 months? I say yeild better cause if it's a relatively close yeild btwn the 2 methods the better high/THC ect. Is the better yeild IMO.


I use large pots because I only grow a few at a time. If I were to do what you want I would find a couple good mothers to take clones from. 1 gallon pots. After they root let them grow to about a foot tall and then flower them. Just keep cranking them out.

You could do it from seed but pheno variance could get aggravating.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 20, 2016)

If a foot tall I could keep them in 1 or 2 gal pots and put in more but I wouldn't count on a bigger yeild . I do want to try that with shelves but with out shelves or elves... plus I have 5 *3 minis a few inches to mom and start in so not enough room as I wanna keep multiple mothers. 



whitebb2727 said:


> I use large pots because I only grow a few at a time. If I were to do what you want I would find a couple good mothers to take clones from. After they root let them grow to about a foot tall and then flower them. Just keep cranking them out.
> 
> You could do it from seed but pheno variance could get aggravating.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 20, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> If a foot tall I could keep them in 1 or 2 gal pots and put in more but I wouldn't count on a bigger yeild . I do want to try that with shelves but with out shelves or elves... plus I have 5 *3 minis a few inches to mom and start in so not enough room as I wanna keep multiple mothers.


The yield will be there because of the big numbers. Single cola plants are easier to trim. Plus the perpetual part is a plus to.


----------



## esh dov ets (Oct 20, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> The yield will be there because of the big numbers. Single cola plants are easier to trim. Plus the perpetual part is a plus to.


I'm not sure I get perpetual harvest.. I'm planning on vegging while I bloom so I can harvest after 8- 12 weeks then again and so on. Is this perpetual harvest? I have heard of people harvesting faster but not sure how.
Could take the indacas out first cycle the sativas later so I'm harvesting some at Different times and more often...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 20, 2016)

esh dov ets said:


> I'm not sure I get perpetual harvest.. I'm planning on vegging while I bloom so I can harvest after 8- 12 weeks then again and so on. Is this perpetual harvest? I have heard of people harvesting faster but not sure how.


I just read your thread. Not the number I meant for single cola. you could run 8 inch pots and get 16 plants in there.

The perpetual part just mean instead of starting them all at once you stagger the start time. somw would be done as you are sticking new ones into flower with some in all different stages of flower. Sprout a couple then a few day sprout a few more then in a few days a few more.

Doing 12/12 from seed is another way to grow single cola plants.

For the yield thougg go for 9 plants in 3 gal with about 8 week veg and about 4 tops a piece.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Good Morning Everyone !!!
> 
> This mornings update is short and sweet, got a lot goin on today
> 
> ...


Interesting!! I have met my brotha from anotha motha
Doing your own thang and pushing the envelope with the results to match! dang i have to ask about the lighting schedule though.. What would you say the pros are, other the automatic heat dissipation which I dig, as I'm rocking no air in or out rn, too..

although I'm using two air kings ona floor that's błacked out, so fairly big, with a smaller room within the blacked out room.
Sometimes i turn my lights or a light off for a bit, but this is organized 

Way to be on your own path my man!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 23, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Final harvest pic from last grow, finally got em all cleaned lol View attachment 3325248


Shit son, 
That's some very bery nice work, @RM3
All of that in the last round alone, no wayyyy!
When's the official drop? If you want the Dons on board I'm fkn happy to document the life of some beans, bro, I'd support a cat like u..

u want to recommend me something extra crazy/fancy?

I caught the bean copping flu from our boy @Vnsmkr lol


----------



## smokeingdog (Oct 23, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The CTF that was flipped a week ago ,,,
> View attachment 3320430


Mate i know this picture was taken almost 2 years, but i gotta say THERE SOME HEALTHY LOOKING PLANTS.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 26, 2016)

This dude is legit 

Glad to be here!


----------



## RM3 (Oct 29, 2016)

A young couple recently got married and decided to spend their honeymoon in Colorado, take the cannabis tours, buy some legal weed from a dispensary and spend an afternoon with yours truly 

I just loves turnin young-uns on to da grandpa weed as well as good music lol 

I really need to hold a convention so I can turn more than one person at a time. Slowly but surely folks are learnin and I'm gonna keep showin em till I die. The more I can convert the better the weed will be in the future  

Anyway here is what was said afterwards,,,,,,

Todays lesson from Rid: What _is _a "cutter"...

@MrS Hash and I got to hang with @RM3 today... plants were viewed, stories were told, Pinhead was listened to, and weed was smoked!

Rid had Holy Fuck, Heidi's Unicorn, and CTF and a clock on hand to time the "spearmint". We had HF first... very strong... sweet and peppery tasting... bout an hour later we had Heidi's Uni... and it was really good too!! The high was ever creeping... then CTF was sparked... AND IT CUT THROUGH ALL THAT SHIT!Smacked me like a bitch and took me foe a ride... That's a cutter. Lol.

@ RM3 gave me some Heidi's Unicorn and some old skool 70's skunk (perhaps) to grow out, in addition to some CTF and Holy Fuck J's we're puffin right MEOW!

Can't say thanks enough Rid. Life is good.

Ok, he called the Headpins, pinheads lol. They are on the plane headin home now and he posted ,,,,

Smoked my last J of CTF...by myself... wife said Noooooo!!! Lol... This should be a fun flight.
Flying high @RM3... I am going to have a hard time smoking the usual stuff now.

Was a good time


----------



## RM3 (Oct 29, 2016)

Been awhile since I have posted pics of the garden so perhaps a few are needed. Runnin the Kali Mist one more time. It's not as potent as my gear but has potential for breeding.
.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 29, 2016)

Runnin this Headband one more time as well 
.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 29, 2016)

And yes the Holy Fuck has become a keeper in da garden
.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 29, 2016)

This will be the last run of Magic for a while
.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 29, 2016)

@Dr.D81 's BCK goin again, this is a great plant, awesome high 
.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 29, 2016)

Stage 4 babies movin right along
.


----------



## RM3 (Oct 29, 2016)

This veggin Heidi's Unicorn is bout ready to flip
.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Stage 4 babies movin right along
> .
> View attachment 3817677


I have 3 really nice CTF f3 going right now. the Super Skunk x Chernobyl are doing well too


----------



## RM3 (Oct 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have 3 really nice CTF f3 going right now. the Super Skunk x Chernobyl are doing well too


Cool cool, feel free to post pics Brother


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 29, 2016)

Ahhh, now thats a honeymoon! Garden looks amazing as always rid, id tell you you have some awesome strains going, but thats like telling hulk hes green, pretty sure you know what ya got already...keep on teachin!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Cool cool, feel free to post pics Brother


i will the red purps x ctf purple phenos came out smelling like fruit punch kool aid mix. shit smells so good and the best one is the one my wife killed when i was gone one time. going to try to reveg it.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 29, 2016)

Chillin at the Denver Canna Grow Expo right now, it's a good time. 

Almost as much fun as hangin' at the Riddle crib. Almost.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2016)

some red purps x ctf mystery beans I found today


----------



## phpatrick (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> some red purps x ctf mystery beans I found today
> View attachment 3818057


Now that's some Wicked Shiot right there! The seeds are actually red?

Phpatrick


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 1, 2016)

View attachment 3820247


RM3 said:


> Been awhile since I have posted pics of the garden so perhaps a few are needed. Runnin the Kali Mist one more time. It's not as potent as my gear but has potential for breeding.
> .


Kali Mist def isnt a classic strain because of potency. What desirable trait of KM would you be looking to acquire through breeding?


----------



## RM3 (Nov 1, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> View attachment 3820247
> 
> Kali Mist def isnt a classic strain because of potency. What desirable trait of KM would you be looking to acquire through breeding?View attachment 3820244


Well this Kali is a cut that floats around and it was said to be potent, in fact I got yelled at for takin it early. I'm told it needs to go 100 days and I took it at 12 weeks. And it is so popular in fact that they didn't believe what I said about it bein less potent?

Trait wise, it gets early amber and yields well and has a nice Sat high, makin Thunder Mist will shorten the flower time and bump the potency, it's a win win


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 1, 2016)

I just up canned my fastest ctf. These are more vigorous than most F1 beans I've run. Impressive strain, 3 weeks in.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 1, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I just up canned my fastest ctf. These are more vigorous than most F1 beans I've run. Impressive strain, 3 weeks in.


the ones you got are F3's


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 1, 2016)

RM3 said:


> the ones you got are F3's


I know. I was just commenting on how they are more vigorous than most F1 are.


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 2, 2016)

I do not have any intake or exhaust fans and I have never owned a carbon scrubber as my garden never stinks. [/QUOTE]
I have noticed that most of my grows have very little odor. l was under the impression that it was genetics being that most of my grows have been Northern Lights or a Northern Light cross. 

How are your grows never stinky? Thanks


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 2, 2016)

RM3 said:


> If you're ever in Colorado ,,,,,,,,,,


Hey if that offer us open I'll be an hour outside of Durango within the next few months.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 2, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> Hey if that offer us open I'll be an hour outside of Durango within the next few months.


Denver area?


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Denver area?


5 hour drive to Denver from where I'll be.


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> I have noticed that most of my grows have very little odor. l was under the impression that it was genetics being that most of my grows have been Northern Lights or a Northern Light cross.
> 
> How are your grows never stinky? Thanks


I grow happy plants


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 3, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I grow happy plants


I must too I guess. I've read somewhere that healthy plants don't putt off much stink but I figured it was just the genetics I ran. I guess there is still a lot of information out there I haven't seen yet. Always trying to learn more. Thanks


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 3, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I grow happy plants


Dot com!


----------



## RM3 (Nov 3, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Dot com!


Yeppers  http://growhappyplants.com/


----------



## pineappleman420 (Nov 6, 2016)

would love a peek into your garden for a day... If i remember correctly you ran some pineapple express with early tric. I loved mine that was a early girl too. Now im running as many sativa land races as i can. I love that old school smoke.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey @RM3 I just passed the Heidi's Unicorn you gave me on to our mutual buddy, @Afgan King and he's gonna run them and see what comes up.

You know what's about to happen.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hey @RM3 I just passed the Heidi's Unicorn you gave me on to our mutual buddy, @Afgan King and he's gonna run them and see what comes up.
> 
> You know what's about to happen.


Get ready to call the mfkn fire department, thats what happens next


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Get ready to call the mfkn fire department, thats what happens next


Ya shits about to get real fun lol gonna look for a male if that's ok with you @RM3 i believe that I will find the unique male that no other breeder has that could be a staple to my genetics. I'd be honored if you'd allow me to


----------



## RM3 (Nov 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya shits about to get real fun lol gonna look for a male if that's ok with you @RM3 i believe that I will find the unique male that no other breeder has that could be a staple to my genetics. I'd be honored if you'd allow me to


Go for it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Check us out guys. Your support is appreciated. Look forward to getting @RM3 gear out there! Instagram @jahearthcollective420. 
Website up soon and I'll post address on thread below.

http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2016)

RM3 said:


> I never post everything in one place


Spreading the love around .


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Nov 10, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> some red purps x ctf mystery beans I found today
> View attachment 3818057


Those look crazy man, I sent you a PM a few weeks ago btw.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey guys (and gals) anyone who has good Riddler Grown pics, vegging and/or flowering and you don't mind us reposting on Instagram drop uss a message with pics, [email protected]


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 23, 2016)

Whats happening in the garden these days Rid? Whatcha got vegging/flowering?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 23, 2016)

I want some @RM3 gear, that stuff is legend


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 23, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> I want some @RM3 gear, that stuff is legend


Will have some in stock in the coming weeks


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats happening in the garden these days Rid? Whatcha got vegging/flowering?


He had visitors today. Namely me!


----------



## RM3 (Dec 7, 2016)

Harvested Doc's BCK
.


----------



## calliandra (Dec 7, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Harvested Doc's BCK
> .
> View attachment 3848018


mMMm!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 7, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Harvested Doc's BCK
> .
> View attachment 3848018


Fook. How do I get a cut of that?


----------



## RM3 (Dec 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fook. How do I get a cut of that?


Come visit


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 7, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Come visit


I'll make a point of it, just let me know when you have one rooted n ready!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Dec 12, 2016)

Awesome thread,


----------



## RM3 (Jan 14, 2017)

I know it's been awhile but this is what I'm currently workin on 
.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 14, 2017)

a close up
.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

Looking gorgeous


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 14, 2017)

RM3 said:


> a close up
> .
> View attachment 3876073


Lookin beast rid!


----------



## Gaz29 (Jan 14, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> how did u score the zamal? nice grow


Sannies seeds have zamal cbd (NAW seeds).. @RM3 your gear is fkn top notch looking.. Gonna try your light cycle for flowering (perpetual personal grow), gonna try it straight away as flowering only same strain clones so i think plants will cope with change no problem.. Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## RM3 (Jan 14, 2017)

was a gift from Uncle Ben


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 14, 2017)

It would be interesting to see the difference between Ben and your results using different grow styles, I believe Ben had, a one time, doubted your lighting produced higher THC (potency). Amazing plant .


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 14, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> It would be interesting to see the difference between Ben and your results using different grow styles, I believe Ben had, a one time, doubted your lighting produced higher THC (potency). Amazing plant .


Lol, nearly everyone doubts at least one of rids methods....For a while.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 14, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, nearly everyone doubts at least one of rids methods....For a while.


Till they try em


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 14, 2017)

It's all about trying IMO. And the post was not about that really, I guess I worded it wrong, it was more out of curiosity in the visual difference indoors and out and hydro versus soil, not who's better, I would never go by appearance alone to judge quality and the potency, been fooled to many times lol.


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 14, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Harvested Doc's BCK
> .
> View attachment 3848018


The bck its some great smoke. I ran some over the summer. I had one that had a real lime funk to it. The rest had that blueberry lime skunk spray smell. I just ordered a pack of ctf. It looks like it is some great bud too.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 14, 2017)

420roofer said:


> The bck its some great smoke. I ran some over the summer. I had one that had a real lime funk to it. The rest had that blueberry lime skunk spray smell. I just ordered a pack of ctf. It looks like it is some great bud too.


Excuse my ignorance but where do you order the ctf at? Ive been waiting for a certain website to open but im loosing hope on that and ive been dieing to get some of that gear.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 14, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but where do you order the ctf at? Ive been waiting for a certain website to open but im loosing hope on that and ive been dieing to get some of that gear.


http://growhappyplants.com/jah/


----------



## 420roofer (Jan 14, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but where do you order the ctf at? Ive been waiting for a certain website to open but im loosing hope on that and ive been dieing to get some of that gear.


I went through Instagram and ordered from jah earth collective.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 14, 2017)

420roofer said:


> I went through Instagram and ordered from jah earth collective.


Yeah i spent a hour with @RM3 link and on Instagram and i must just be  a dunce because i couldn't figure it out lol... but thank you both for the help


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 14, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Yeah i spent a hour with @RM3 link and on Instagram and i must just be  a dunce because i couldn't figure it out lol... but thank you both for the help


I think i made progress with this... i tryed downloading the app on my phone instead of using my pc and i was able to send a message to them... thanks for the help again.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 15, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Yeah i spent a hour with @RM3 link and on Instagram and i must just be  a dunce because i couldn't figure it out lol... but thank you both for the help


You got my emails, right @pineappleman420? We can forget about DM and IG if you like, i just like how fast i can send tiny pics and slick lists

but i can talk on phone, text, email, anything you want, especially before the site is up, I'm here 24/7 for everyone and there is almost always someone up and online since we have brothers in 3 countries and two hemispheres helping run this collective

Jah be flexible and we have some deals this wknd rolling over into Monday, not to mention a draw for RIU and RIU people only! Even though our new home is on RM3 RIU is still a birthplace for the Dons.. 

Anyone else looking for us, if people usher a bunch of peeps our way, i got some goodies for a cat like that, for sure.

We're in this together.
One love,
DT


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 15, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> I think i made progress with this... i tryed downloading the app on my phone instead of using my pc and i was able to send a message to them... thanks for the help again.


Nope not the only one lol. The RG link does not work for me and no instagram .


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 15, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> You got my emails, right @pineappleman420? We can forget about DM and IG if you like, i just like how fast i can send tiny pics and slick lists
> 
> but i can talk on phone, text, email, anything you want, especially before the site is up, I'm here 24/7 for everyone and there is almost always someone up and online since we have brothers in 3 countries and two hemispheres helping run this collective
> 
> ...


Got the emails... thanks for quick response.


----------



## pop22 (Jan 15, 2017)

went to checkout jahearth.com, but only got server errors:

*Warning*: require(./collective/wp-blog-header.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in */data01/virt61134/domeenid/www.jahearth.com/htdocs/index.php* on line *17*

*Fatal error*: require(): Failed opening required './collective/wp-blog-header.php' (include_path='.:/opt/zone/lib/php') in */data01/virt61134/domeenid/www.jahearth.com/htdocs/index.php* on line *17*


----------



## mauricem00 (Jan 15, 2017)

pop22 said:


> went to checkout jahearth.com, but only got server errors:
> 
> *Warning*: require(./collective/wp-blog-header.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in */data01/virt61134/domeenid/www.jahearth.com/htdocs/index.php* on line *17*
> 
> *Fatal error*: require(): Failed opening required './collective/wp-blog-header.php' (include_path='.:/opt/zone/lib/php') in */data01/virt61134/domeenid/www.jahearth.com/htdocs/index.php* on line *17*


same thing happened to me.never knew it was so hard buying seeds domestically. never had problems buying from nirvana or ILGM even though they come from europe


----------



## pop22 (Jan 15, 2017)

maybe it doesn't like my vpn.....


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 15, 2017)

mauricem00 said:


> same thing happened to me.never knew it was so hard buying seeds domestically. never had problems buying from nirvana or ILGM even though they come from europe


I know huh lol.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 15, 2017)

pop22 said:


> went to checkout jahearth.com, but only got server errors:
> 
> *Warning*: require(./collective/wp-blog-header.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in */data01/virt61134/domeenid/www.jahearth.com/htdocs/index.php* on line *17*
> 
> *Fatal error*: require(): Failed opening required './collective/wp-blog-header.php' (include_path='.:/opt/zone/lib/php') in */data01/virt61134/domeenid/www.jahearth.com/htdocs/index.php* on line *17*


This is the page that will come up until the site is live, if you want a list of what Jah has just ask @DonTesla , @Vnsmkr , or anyone using the #riddlers, or just pm me and I can get you an email address for your areas representative


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> Nope not the only one lol. The RG link does not work for me and no instagram .


Hi Budley Doright,

Happy to help you personally..just shoot a quick hi to us at [email protected] and we can cator to you how you wish..

Appreciate everyone learning new platforms like IG, we have a live chat over there which a lot of people are enjoying.. its @jahearthcollective420 in case anyone else hasn't seen..

Thanks for the help @Bbcchance.. i have a little present for you btw  
you have a couple choices too!

We have an insane story about some things that have happened, but for now all i will say is that we are bringing the world's best seeds to Canada for the first time ever still and nothing is gonna stop Jah Mission!

Respect to all those on board, we have many world firsts coming for all those who persevere

Bless up,

DT
JEC


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2017)

Ps. we have a cell phone number which is available for anyone who prefers that way, kinda like text a friend and let them take care of everything type thing... just start an email, private RIU msg, or DM convo and we can patch that through.

We also have a RIU draw Monday for anyone who puts thru a donation! Art (or *********) or freebies are the prizes, all very dope!!


Jah got the New Rude Boi OG BWorm cultis for $55 til tomorrow!
as well _*double*_ freebies and Rm3 gear for $79, free shipping!!
Tell a friend, get in the draw too!

One Love,
DT


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2017)

mauricem00 said:


> same thing happened to me.never knew it was so hard buying seeds domestically. never had problems buying from nirvana or ILGM even though they come from europe


Sorry about that Maurice,

That link should have been taken down- it was reposted by accident.

I got an assortment of different freebies for everyone who be showing Jah some love..
Trust me, we're gonna be a world class collective to turn heads and do things differently.

Seasonal private auctions, yearly crowd-funded collectible items created and designed by the people, a private pay-per-use platform where you can access the breeders of your cultivars, and ask questions to them directly, there's a reason why this is gonna take a while..

i want the website to look like an novelty store and then when you sign in you get access to our true store, and to all of our exclusives..

we may have to release a less elaborate store for now, as I'm on my phone like 8 hours a day lol i was honestly gonna launch in the spring but we keep acquiring genetics and rumours keep flying, so its crazy! We appreciate all the patience! anyone who wants to get taken care of, we have a team and a rep just for you..

i can get you acquainted, our guys are very helpful and knowledgable.

One love,
DT
JEC


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 16, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Got the emails... thanks for quick response.


My pleasure, Pinappleman.. anytime, literally.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 16, 2017)

mauricem00 said:


> same thing happened to me.never knew it was so hard buying seeds domestically. never had problems buying from nirvana or ILGM even though they come from europe


These guys are just starting. And it is domestic trade. looking forward to the site being up and running.; Kinda like a scavenger hunt or something for now. Think its gonna be worth it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> My pleasure, Pinappleman.. anytime, literally.


I think someone told me you have CBD gummies and or other things


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 16, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> My pleasure, Pinappleman.. anytime, literally.


So are we able to view your products in a catalog type format now?


----------



## eazye252 (Jan 18, 2017)

I gotta say. They have been some of easiest and patient people I have delt with.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 18, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> So are we able to view your products in a catalog type format now?


If you want to email jah he is @ [email protected],
Jah can cator to you from there..

Thank you
DT


----------



## RM3 (Jan 19, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> If @RM3 is ok with his part of the list being posted right here, i can copy and paste it here later.


nope, if this thread gets locked or shutdown like the others I will be one upset individual


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 19, 2017)

RM3 said:


> nope, if this thread gets locked or shutdown like the others I will be one upset individual


Yeah, i think they got right deleted, we better play it safe
Edited above post too.
This isn't some average thread ay 

PS just fyi personally Im open to advertising here as early as this weekend/early next week, for sure.

Just putting final touches on reversing some serious VISA over charges when places open so the CC can buy another flight down! Dang car rental place bun dem

(the JEC Email, IG and phone remains the best spot until this site is built/ad is paid for! Thanks RM3 et al) . this msg will delete soon


----------



## Levradus (Jan 21, 2017)

amazing trippy ambers good luck on that..


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2017)

Levradus said:


> amazing trippy ambers good luck on that..


Luck has nothin to do with it


----------



## RM3 (Jan 24, 2017)

Update for those that follow,,,,,,,,

Stage 4 has been smoked and named, @GardenGnome83 was here yesterday, we smoked 2 J's in a 6 hour period, good visit, great time.

Stage 4 will be #420 Neverland

Yeppers I have finally found Neverland


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 24, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Update for those that follow,,,,,,,,
> 
> Stage 4 has been smoked and named, @GardenGnome83 was here yesterday, we smoked 2 J's in a 6 hour period, good visit, great time.
> 
> ...


Congrats man! Been a long road, but a fun journey to watch, got a couple steps soaking myself, tough nuts to crack so far, but I'm no quitter lol


----------



## RM3 (Jan 25, 2017)

NeverLand 
.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

RM3 said:


> NeverLand
> .
> View attachment 3884858


Just call me Peter Pan!


----------



## RM3 (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Just call me Peter Pan!


The Peter Pan thing is real, makes ya feel young again, tis awesome


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

RM3 said:


> The Peter Pan thing is real, makes ya feel young again, tis awesome


Mmmmm hmmmm.

Yoda knows. Trust Yoda.

(And leprechauns!)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Mmmmm hmmmm.
> 
> Yoda knows. Trust Yoda.
> 
> (And leprechauns!)


Yep yep


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 25, 2017)

RM3 said:


> NeverLand
> .
> View attachment 3884858


Love that light green color, nice frost too


----------



## Lighterfighter (Jan 25, 2017)

@RM3 hey, I am looking to change some bulbs on 54w 4ft 12 bulb fixture. I have done a lot of searches and your name came up on a few threads. Could u point me in the direction of the best veg spectrum mixes or if there's any good threads on bulbs for t5s.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 26, 2017)

Lighterfighter said:


> @RM3 hey, I am looking to change some bulbs on 54w 4ft 12 bulb fixture. I have done a lot of searches and your name came up on a few threads. Could u point me in the direction of the best veg spectrum mixes or if there's any good threads on bulbs for t5s.


Have ya read this thread ? Pretty sure there are 3 different bulb brands tested


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jan 26, 2017)

Neverland smoke report
First, I'll say I smoke a lot of weed. Fatty after fatty of good buds. That said...
I noticed a very berry smell when @RM3 lit the mid/small size j (maybe .75 g, maybe less idk lol). It tasted very good for fast driedweed. Taste was light, but I can only describe it as a classic mexican bomb sativa taste. Old school all the way, excellent.Immediately, before I blew out my first hit, my eyes had a slight pressure, was relieving in a strange way - foreign, not the usual heavy eyes. He put it out half way, as helikes to use gnomey as a guinea pig lol. Fuckin A I almost had a panic attack! I was wide awake, head buzzing hard, eyes chilled, flailing like a spaz! Heart was racing hard, chest was tight, then the first wave hit, came out of my lower spine. Woah boy,what a rush! We watched the Freddy Mercury tribute concert, and the highchanged with the mood of the show. Just epic, considering how fuckin awesomeQueen is. Up, down, happy, sad. Reflecting, understanding little things that were hidden before.
Every 15, 20 minutes, a new wave ofpleasure would eminate from a new point in my body, spreading outward, warm andfuzzy. And holy shit, this actually makes your mouth water! No cottonchops! Thepeak took an hour, and after 2 hours we smoked another half j. Ceiling went up as Iheld in the smoke from the first hit. And it is very strong in the head, just no stone at all! I suppose if u smoked a whole j you'd be fucked. Cancel your day, it's over for a fewhours, take a nap lol.
5-6 hours of feeling the effects, woke up high before I left colorado. This one is real deal one hitter quitter to anyone who isn't privy to good buds, hell it got me high on one hit. A good bong rip and you're done for a while lol.
That's about all I can say. Good fuckin job man, I'm so happy and grateful you chose to smoke that with me. I'm honored.
Now I just need to get you to give gnome aseed lol


----------



## Lighterfighter (Jan 26, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Have ya read this thread ? Pretty sure there are 3 different bulb brands tested


Not all 50 pages. Prolly only 10 pages. That's the hard part about organizing info in huge threads. I'll find it tho,cheers mate.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 26, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Have ya read this thread ? Pretty sure there are 3 different bulb brands tested


Could you not have just answered his question with at least the brand names tested to help in the search of 49 pages? That would have been a nice thing to do.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 26, 2017)

RM3 said:


> I have always buried info deep in threads so that folks who read are rewarded
> 
> It's always been my way of sharin info, wasn't tryin to be mean


Well it was lol


----------



## Lighterfighter (Jan 26, 2017)

No beef for me but 25 pages deep and only one reference to trying agromax. And no in depth discussion about color temps or brand or comparing them lol. I went on a lot of store sites and saw brands and bulbs available. I got a lot more help in led sections.if u want people to help contribute being nice is the best way to get others involved in ur community. Either way I did do a lot of reading and searches and found ur name and found ur thread and proceeded to seal help. lol. Lastly I would suggest a write up of color mixes as almost everyone in t5 uses mixes and there is a lot of threads on flower bulbs but not on veg. It's a gap that could be filled by those willing to share their exp and knowledge.


----------



## Lighterfighter (Jan 26, 2017)

No problem, I don't think u were mean but def not friendly lol. Thanks for the response. If others see this in the future why ge 41k over Agromax? Hortilux has the uv bulb too. 30 a bulb is a lot when I can do an led for that much tho. These are the things I've been considering.

Edit I was using odysea 6500k


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2017)

Lighterfighter said:


> No problem, I don't think u were mean but def not friendly lol. Thanks for the response. If others see this in the future why ge 41k over Agromax? Hortilux has the uv bulb too. 30 a bulb is a lot when I can do an led for that much tho. These are the things I've been considering.


You won't get any UV from an LED. That fact makes T5 UV light a lot more attractive.

And even though I sound like a broken record even to myself by now, keep your UV lights on a separate circuit that you can sit down when you're in the grow space. Skin cancer and macular degeneration are BAD.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 26, 2017)

Lighterfighter said:


> No problem, I don't think u were mean but def not friendly lol. Thanks for the response. If others see this in the future why ge 41k over Agromax? Hortilux has the uv bulb too. 30 a bulb is a lot when I can do an led for that much tho. These are the things I've been considering.


The GE 4100K's are the cheapest with the best bang, in bulk they are like $5 each and of all the bulbs I've tested offered the best overall yield


----------



## Lighterfighter (Jan 26, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Look to the Hortilux website for proper t-5 spectrums and bulb mixing for stages. They have been working on this for a long time. Using data. Not conjecture.


I've seen them. 30$ bulbs n all of it. I didn't buy the nice marketing material they present. Don't get me wrong but users on here who fall for just marketing learn in the long run lol.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> How long does it take to learn to grow a plant?. I already have proven results. And I don't teach my opinion. Or say I am the best. Or pretend anything. Did you miss the part about my wife's cysts going away from my pot? That is what matters. Not your failing memory of the 60's.
> 
> riddlers don't pay for seeds I thought. How much do you charge for your untested unknown ones again?


I got 4 packs never spent a dime, not even in shipping I did however receive them after inquiring about purchases. I have however purchased seeds from several other sources that are not RIU approved (never seen adds here for green point, seeds here now,greatlakesgenetics or serious og, but I do know where to get them) breeders boutique paid for an add, but I had packs of their gear before that also


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You are a riddler. Lol every time I write that. So you got his seeds. There are tons of them available. He probably has thousands from seeding every plant he has grown somehow.
> 
> And those other companies are not using this site for their companies without paying the ad fee here like Riddler and his new buddies that haven't even known him long enough to have grown his plant but are selling his seeds.
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about here I guess.


My point is that he isn't doing anything different or out of the norm here, those other seedbanks I mentioned are talked about on this site quite a bit, you may just not be following the same threads I am, and I was just saying that if you were implying that rids statement of riddlers not paying for beans was just some slogan he uses then we both know you are just speaking from anger. I hope you can get over whatever it is that has you so angered at the guy, as far as I know he hasn't caused you to be crippled, homeless, maimed or arrested by any of his actions so I just can't fathom why you would spend so much time and effort to bash a guy? If everything he ever told you was completely wrong about growing and you've improves so much by doing the opposite of it all then you still owe him a thank you for making you a better grower, and if not then just let it go and quit reading his posts. I don't like the TV show friends, I think David Schwimmer is douchey, I don't call the production company to complain about it, I don't blow up his Twitter telling him so, I simply don't watch friends....Or the HBO original movie breastmen at any rate you still grow some nice plants man and I hope you find peace, see ya on insta


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

So all this is over a delete function?......Silly just silly


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 26, 2017)

And yes his information is silly


----------



## mauricem00 (Jan 26, 2017)

RM3 said:


> The GE 4100K's are the cheapest with the best bang, in bulk they are like $5 each and of all the bulbs I've tested offered the best overall yield


commercial grade 6500k bulbs are available for less than $3 in bulk https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/94228/FHO-54T5865F-25PK.html. I use these bulb and know that they last and maintain lumen output at 15000 hours they showed a 5% drop in output. I am not trying to start an argument with you. just letting people know that there are other options available that are cheap, reliable and perform well.I do send $5.60 per bulb for odyssea brand roseate bulbs to add red and UV in flowering. please do not take offense at this. I do respect you and value your opinion.but we are all here to learn and share information and experience


----------



## mauricem00 (Jan 26, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> So where do I buy these Riu approved seeds @RM3 ?


they are sold at a seed bank but I could not log onto the site. seems a lot easier to buy from European seed banks then domestic seed banks but maybe i'm just not doing it right.when Egos flair up sometimes people just need to walk away for a little bit and calm down.some people do have abrasive personalities but that does not mean they don't have something valuable to add


----------



## mauricem00 (Jan 26, 2017)

Lighterfighter said:


> No problem, I don't think u were mean but def not friendly lol. Thanks for the response. If others see this in the future why ge 41k over Agromax? Hortilux has the uv bulb too. 30 a bulb is a lot when I can do an led for that much tho. These are the things I've been considering.
> 
> Edit I was using odysea 6500k


unfortunately you can't get broad band UVB with LEDs and 380nm leds are very inefficient.their are cheaper UV bulbs on the market than HORTILUX.look into odyssea aquarium bulbs


----------



## Lighterfighter (Jan 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You won't get any UV from an LED. That fact makes T5 UV light a lot more attractive.
> 
> And even though I sound like a broken record even to myself by now, keep your UV lights on a separate circuit that you can sit down when you're in the grow space. Skin cancer and macular degeneration are BAD.


Yea a lot of the bad ass led fixtures have a uv tube in the center. Also adding little diodes is an option. I'll tell u right now cobs can make donkey dick sized nugs w the right genetics. What I look for in veg is short nodes n a lot of leaf production. In regards to 30 $ hortilux bulbs those are very odd color combos and doesn't distribute the combo evenly through canopy. 6500k is a good color but in led many think 5000k is better based on nm chart. I was surprised u recommended such a low color temp actually @RM3 . I was leaning towards a couple hortilug veg uvb and uva and the pur par veg from agromax before I jusmped on here maybe I'll switch out par w rose ge's


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> So all this is over a delete function?......Silly just silly


Chip on shoulder like mental instability


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 26, 2017)

Well they forgot to put the honey garlic sauce in my Chinese order again tonight and I'm gonna haunt the resturaunt forever on facebook so I know how MMG feels about being wronged. Actually MMG, ^^^^ is right man, your out of control with your mission to ruin RM3 man. Your looking like your very unhinged and on the road to a stroke dude. You need to rework a few strains and add a little euphoria, looks like the ones now are a tad speedy lol.


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> No it's over a forum administrator sharing personal messages from a member to protect his own agenda and feelings. He could have just answered me instead of trying to hurt me for proving he is a fraud. I would have just left.
> 
> He did this to himself just like they will ban him for conducting his business here.


which isnt on this specific forum so go elsewhere about it.


----------



## mauricem00 (Jan 26, 2017)

Lighterfighter said:


> Yea a lot of the bad ass led fixtures have a uv tube in the center. Also adding little diodes is an option. I'll tell u right now cobs can make donkey dick sized nugs w the right genetics. What I look for in veg is short nodes n a lot of leaf production. In regards to 30 $ hortilux bulbs those are very odd color combos and doesn't distribute the combo evenly through canopy. 6500k is a good color but in led many think 5000k is better based on nm chart. I was surprised u recommended such a low color temp actually @RM3 . I was leaning towards a couple hortilug veg uvb and uva and the pur par veg from agromax before I jusmped on here maybe I'll switch out par w rose ge's


T5s and LEDs are totally different animals.cobs can not efficiently produce 430 and 470nm light( chlorophyll A and B S2 stimulation) so they need more red and deep red (warmer color temperature) to provide S1 stimulation to these pigments.but we should let RM3 have his thread back


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 26, 2017)

Lighterfighter said:


> Thread officially hikjacked lol hope admins help you out here rm3. I'll pm for private discussion.


It's to bad that you have to PM to have any constructive discussion. As a person that has ran and still runs T5's it would be nice to follow this discussion but  .


----------



## HeartIandhank (Jan 26, 2017)

Lighterfighter said:


> Yea a lot of the bad ass led fixtures have a uv tube in the center. Also adding little diodes is an option. I'll tell u right now cobs can make donkey dick sized nugs w the right genetics. What I look for in veg is short nodes n a lot of leaf production. In regards to 30 $ hortilux bulbs those are very odd color combos and doesn't distribute the combo evenly through canopy. 6500k is a good color but in led many think 5000k is better based on nm chart. I was surprised u recommended such a low color temp actually @RM3 . I was leaning towards a couple hortilug veg uvb and uva and the pur par veg from agromax before I jusmped on here maybe I'll switch out par w rose ge's


I also like the 4200k floro bulbs. My experience with vegging under 6500k bulbs showed the foliage was less green, more pale, foliage had more of a tired look.. the leaves sort of curled back a little. The 4200k leaves just looked much happier.
I actually first noticed this totally on accident. I had a mix of different spectrums in my veg area and caught the difference at one point. After a little playing around it became clear. That was maybe 3 years ago. I have since switched to all 4200k in veg. I think I have a couple 4500k Phillips in there too.

I don't know what one spectral chart looks like against the other.. just what I saw in the plants.


----------



## RM3 (Feb 2, 2017)

The 2nd smoke report for Neverland has been posted ,,,,,,,,

*Neverland*

This was hands down the most pleasant smoke that I have every had in my entire life. From the first draw off a nice tightly rolled joint everything was just different. The initial taste of the smoke has a nice citrus taste to it, and instead of a normal drying of the mouth reaction, this was the exact opposite. My saliva glands exploded in hopes of having another taste of Neverland, Similar to staring at some food in anticipation of eating it. The next drag seemed to double down on the smoothness of the smoke. As the joint burned down, and the rest got a sweet resin coating, the flavor profile changed quite a bit. It seemed as if it went from a nice tart citrus taste to a very sweet candy like taste that lingered on your palate until it was enhanced again by another drag. It almost seemed impossible to get sweeter in taste, and yet it did.

The overall high produced here was like everything else about this, unreal. From the first drag you could feel the effects move in. For me it started at the base of my neck with a nice warm feeling. Slowly it worked up and around my entire head. It was a pleasant warm and tingly sensation that felt like wearing a nice warm beenie. After about ten minutes of feeling it massage my brain into a very happy place, waves of that same sensation began to work their way down my body. From head to toe you could almost anticipate where it was going next, until my entire body was content and felt like it had a nice warm blanket wrapped around me. Total relaxation is an understatement for what was felt. The chronic pain I have in my knees from 7 surgeries was completely gone.

As I melted into the couch with complete physical bliss and mental bewilderment, a new direction of the high became apparent, and this was what made this differently. The cerebral high was an enjoyable ride of peaks, dips, and higher peaks than anticipated. Rid described this as a controllable high, and he was spot on. Anything was enhanced and I felt more connected to everything around me. It seemed to compliment life like a nice glass of wine paired with a perfect meal. If you were engaged in a relaxing moment, it was blissful moment that felt never ending. And when life would speed up, the high would follow. My overall awareness of my surroundings was heightened. Every detail was beautifully enhanced.

At this point I looked down at my watch to see how much time had passed. I had been almost an hour since we smoke 4/5 of a joint and I was still going up. The hour that had passed was very prominent in my mind, everything that happened was clear. There were no temporary moments of being lost in thought and loosing your connection to the world around you. I just glanced over at Rid, he gave me a smirk, and I could do nothing but give him a nice small round of applause. This was a creation, that has changed my outlook on the possibilities of what can be done with cannabis. There was not much in the way of psychedelic experiences, that may have been also because i was not trying to take the high in that direction. The entire time I had a giant box of fresh donuts beside me on the couch, and there was no urge to consume any of them, It was almost like anti-munchies.

At this point the CTF came out and things went to a whole new level. The 2 together was a combination that left a smile on my face for the rest of the day. The next day, everything was still clear, and I felt like I had just returned back to real life from an amazing temporary vacation, completely refreshed. Neverland is rejuvenating vacation for your soul.

Rid, Thank you, all the work that was put in to this was incredibly evident. Someday, I hope to smoke it again. Until then, I will be dreaming of Neverland.

MrFreshy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Yeah i spent a hour with @RM3 link and on Instagram and i must just be  a dunce because i couldn't figure it out lol... but thank you both for the help


[email protected]

Shoot them an email.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

Lighterfighter said:


> @RM3 hey, I am looking to change some bulbs on 54w 4ft 12 bulb fixture. I have done a lot of searches and your name came up on a few threads. Could u point me in the direction of the best veg spectrum mixes or if there's any good threads on bulbs for t5s.


I use agromax bulbs. Veg, bloom, pure par and 10,000k+uva.

Agromax bulbs are 60% off on htgsupply.com.


----------



## daytona675 (Feb 26, 2017)

would like to give a try with AGROMAX T5 but cannot find a retailor here . 


i am in quebec ,canada . 

do you know where can i buy it 

thanks


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 27, 2017)

daytona675 said:


> would like to give a try with AGROMAX T5 but cannot find a retailor here .
> 
> 
> i am in quebec ,canada .
> ...


Did you try an electrical wholesaler for the trades? They are pretty good at sourcing.


----------



## daytona675 (Feb 28, 2017)

i called the 3 small hydro shop in the area and dont dont carry this brand . i also check with 2 electrician depot but dont dont even carry t5 lower than 6000k 

i will stick with my 2700 k for now 

thanks for the reply


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 1, 2017)

daytona675 said:


> i called the 3 small hydro shop in the area and dont dont carry this brand . i also check with 2 electrician depot but dont dont even carry t5 lower than 6000k
> 
> i will stick with my 2700 k for now
> 
> thanks for the reply


Have you tried online? I am going to wholesaler this week to pickup a ballast and I'll ask about the T5's but I too would like a couple as I'm running 8 sunblasters. I did get a few from aquarium stores as well (UV and actenic)


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 9, 2017)

daytona675 said:


> i called the 3 small hydro shop in the area and dont dont carry this brand . i also check with 2 electrician depot but dont dont even carry t5 lower than 6000k
> 
> i will stick with my 2700 k for now
> 
> thanks for the reply


It is the htg store brand. HTG is the only place i have found them. A note about selection in 2ft as the 10k finisher was not avail late last year but is now.


----------



## daytona675 (Mar 12, 2017)

i bought 4 pure bloom and sent it to a friends in florida . just got it

will try them soon

i will mix them with my other 2700k and 3000k.
what is your experience with those


----------



## RM3 (May 13, 2017)

daytona675 said:


> i will mix them with my other 2700k and 3000k.
> what is your experience with those


I prefer 4100K


----------



## RM3 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## calliandra (May 15, 2017)

RM3 said:


> View attachment 3941648


Ah _that_, is most surely a very cheerful smoke, just looking at that bud makes me smile!


----------



## Raven121415 (May 18, 2017)

RM3 said:


> View attachment 3941648


Is that CTF? Looking at ordering a few of those and some Heidi's Unicorn very soon!


----------



## RM3 (May 18, 2017)

Raven121415 said:


> Is that CTF? Looking at ordering a few of those and some Heidi's Unicorn very soon!


Nope, tis Neverland (#420)


----------



## goofygolfer (Jun 11, 2017)

ummm thats looks good


----------



## RM3 (Jul 8, 2017)

Neverland, just finished week 3, fillin in and frostn nicely 
.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Neverland, just finished week 3, fillin in and frostn nicely
> .
> View attachment 3974556


That pic makes me want to look for my snowboard.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 12, 2017)

Headin up to Ridfest, this is what we'll be smokin Neverland week 5
.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Headin up to Ridfest, this is what we'll be smokin Neverland week 5
> .
> View attachment 3993641 View attachment 3993642 View attachment 3993643


See y'all there!


----------



## calliandra (Aug 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> See y'all there!


you geographically lucky guys! Have a great time!


----------



## RM3 (Aug 13, 2017)

calliandra said:


> you geographically lucky guys! Have a great time!


Folks came from all over the country, it was a blast !!!

smoked non stop for over 10 hours, everyone blazed as fuck


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2017)

calliandra said:


> you geographically lucky guys! Have a great time!


Some of them smoked and/or dabbed for DAYS! I had a nice contact high just hanging around!

And yes, the Colorado Rockies is some of the finest country to be found anywhere. I need to get off my ass and out in it more often.


----------



## RM3 (Aug 19, 2017)

Neverland beginning week 6
.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Aug 21, 2017)

The Best Party EVER!

Thanks @RM3 and @ttystikk for the hospitality!

Rid I think Blazed is an understatement at least in my case.

I was HAF!

And high on the altitude too!

The Beauty of Colorado is simply Majestic.

It looks like you can reach out and touch the stars from our Party Spot.

I can't wait for next Year!


----------



## Dogenzengi (Aug 21, 2017)

Oh and Neverland is Amazing Smoke.

even being very stoned on a half dozen strains of all great buds grown by members
the Neverland topped The buzz.

Neverland is a creeper, you can feel it rise up about 30-40 minutes and it stays with you.

Rid smoked me out on another Joint, I was to stoned to remember the name but I am 
Really happy I was not Driving, lol.

That weed was creeper too.

Rid I am amazed that you topped your CTF in quality and then again I am not
Considering your breeding skills.

Bless
I


----------



## RM3 (Aug 21, 2017)

Dogenzengi said:


> Oh and Neverland is Amazing Smoke.
> 
> even being very stoned on a half dozen strains of all great buds grown by members
> the Neverland topped The buzz.
> ...


Should tell @Yodaweed ,,, he was invited but didn't make it


----------



## RM3 (Aug 21, 2017)

Dogenzengi said:


> Oh and Neverland is Amazing Smoke.
> 
> even being very stoned on a half dozen strains of all great buds grown by members
> the Neverland topped The buzz.
> ...


Joint before airport was Thunderfunk69


----------



## Dogenzengi (Aug 21, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Joint before airport was Thunderfunk69



HAF !


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 21, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Should tell @Yodaweed ,,, he was invited but didn't make it


Sorry couldn't make it, some friends and i went on a hike in manitou, maybe next time


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2017)

Dogenzengi said:


> The Best Party EVER!
> 
> Thanks @RM3 and @ttystikk for the hospitality!
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, buddy! Don't feel like you have to wait for the next RidFest to come visit, either- I might even be convinced to give you blankets next time lol


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello good sir. Been a very long time. Just got back into the mix. Hows everything? I see you are still at it Hard! 

Much love and respect!


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 20, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Some of them smoked and/or dabbed for DAYS! I had a nice contact high just hanging around!
> 
> And yes, the Colorado Rockies is some of the finest country to be found anywhere. I need to get off my ass and out in it more often.


What town is it in? Do you go to Estes Park often? I can't believe how crowded that town gets, now.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 20, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> What town is it in? Do you go to Estes Park often? I can't believe how crowded that town gets, now.


This year's RidFest was at a secluded resort, accessible from the front range. It's several canyons north of the Big Thompson, which is the main route to Estes Park.

Estes Park is the official eastern gateway to Rocky Mountain National Park, and as such is a huge tourist trap. There are lots of great and far less crowded places in the Rockies. I can show you plenty of them- you will have to bribe me heavily with gas, beer and fishing supplies, however.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 21, 2017)

Forget the name of the bar but we would go fishing in the river right beside it (in the town) then go get drunk lol. I'm sure it's gotten a tad more crowded. If I was allowed to Id love to go back .


----------



## RM3 (Oct 21, 2017)

rastadred22 said:


> Hello good sir. Been a very long time. Just got back into the mix. Hows everything? I see you are still at it Hard!
> 
> Much love and respect!


Good to see ya back, haven't been postin here as much, been pretty busy. Currently workin on makin the strain Illumination


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 21, 2017)

always got something up your sleeve huh! im always down to be along for the ride! btw this strain is damn pretty u got going here!!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 22, 2017)

RM3 said:


> There simply is not enough time lol
> .
> View attachment 3797588


omg i see u still have that skunk and all the thunders!! if i remember right u had a strain going called tilders too? man it must be nice to still have some skunk #1 genetics!


----------



## RM3 (Oct 23, 2017)

rastadred22 said:


> omg i see u still have that skunk and all the thunders!! if i remember right u had a strain going called tilders too? man it must be nice to still have some skunk #1 genetics!


Tilders was a long time ago


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 23, 2017)

RM3 said:


> Tilders was a long time ago


haha i remember the good ole tilders under the cmhs! loved watching those monsters go!!


----------



## RM3 (Oct 24, 2017)

rastadred22 said:


> haha i remember the good ole tilders under the cmhs! loved watching those monsters go!!


This one is growin for the first time, she's bout ready for harvest. Tis my Thunderfunk69 X Neverland, I named her Number Nine 
.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 24, 2017)

RM3 said:


> This one is growin for the first time, she's bout ready for harvest. Tis my Thunderfunk69 X Neverland, I named her Number Nine
> .
> View attachment 4032289


wow just beautiful! i got some old school sour deisel going right now...my first run is harvested and just in jars today... and i got another run going before i switch it up


----------



## RM3 (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 29, 2017)

Not to be rude but you should try breeding some bulk into her lol.


----------



## rastadred22 (Oct 29, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> Not to be rude but you should try breeding some bulk into her lol.


 Its called early flower....


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 29, 2017)

^^^^ I'm not talking about the last pic, yes it's still early. Look at the one prior. RM says yield is not a concern but perhaps bulking up could be a desirable trait as well, just saying .


----------



## RM3 (Oct 29, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> Not to be rude but you should try breeding some bulk into her lol.





Budley Doright said:


> ^^^^ I'm not talking about the last pic, yes it's still early. Look at the one prior. RM says yield is not a concern but perhaps bulking up could be a desirable trait as well, just saying .


That plant was part of an experiment to create my new awesome sauce 

4 clones comin in the next round


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 29, 2017)

RM3 said:


> That plant was part of an experiment to create my new awesome sauce
> 
> 4 clones comin in the next round


I'm hoping someday to get a chance to grow out a few .


----------



## Impman (Nov 8, 2017)

R3,
Please PM me. I need to get a hold of someone. Rory pulled a savage burn on me. He owes me money and I am trying to locate him.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2017)

Impman said:


> R3,
> Please PM me. I need to get a hold of someone. Rory pulled a savage burn on me. He owes me money and I am trying to locate him.


Seems to be going around...


----------



## Marksurfs (Nov 16, 2017)

RM3 said:


> The Dalat lookin like a jungle
> .
> View attachment 3782993


 This is Dalat sent to me by Uncle Ben from Di Wee .


----------



## memnoch (Mar 18, 2018)

What’s up rm3. Hey my phone crashed and I’ve lost everything. Could you send me a link to your site along with my sign on info with password lol. Talk about a cluster fuck


----------



## Haze the maze (Mar 18, 2018)

RM3 said:


> The strains in this run are all mine, tall one in the back is The Beast, to the right of it is a Namaste, the 3 in the front right are Colorado Thunderfuck, and the ones on the left (flipped this morning) are my Thunder Express.
> 
> Here are a few tighter shots of the Beast View attachment 3320419View attachment 3320421


Nice looking plants but, your humidity is too low and it will slow growth.
Slow growth = small bud. 
 sorry just had to say it.


----------



## memnoch (Mar 18, 2018)

Scratch that figured it out


----------



## Glrrr (Mar 24, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> some red purps x ctf mystery beans I found today
> View attachment 3818057


Never seen red beans before...


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2018)

Terpy, slippery, oily and purple-berry smelling, this chunky pheno yielded over a lb on a 7gal in the corner no less! Can't wait to run her organically on the water only side, and see how that goes!


----------



## RM3 (Mar 25, 2018)

Haze the maze said:


> Nice looking plants but, your humidity is too low and it will slow growth.
> Slow growth = small bud.
> sorry just had to say it.


Actually never had that problem, but I do things a bit different than most


----------



## RM3 (Mar 25, 2018)

Yeppers, tis true, I retired and bought a farm. So yeppers I moved from the Denver house after selling it and am in the process of setting up a new garden with LED's 

I may drop in here from time to time ,,,,,,,,, we'll see?


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations on the farm Rid! As well as the LEDs / new garden!


----------



## CavScout_420 (Aug 10, 2018)

RM3 said:


> Final harvest pic from last grow, finally got em all cleaned lol View attachment 3325248


Wow I've never seen anything like what your doing I'm stunned definitely reading everything you have. I'm on my 1st grow not sure of the strain it was gifted to me. It's hard to find good seed here in mi. I'm on week 3 of flower in a 3x3 gorilla tube tent using a California light works solar storm440 with uvb. Need to get my hands on some good genetics that's been my biggest problem as of yet


----------



## RM3 (Aug 21, 2018)

CavScout_420 said:


> Wow I've never seen anything like what your doing I'm stunned definitely reading everything you have. I'm on my 1st grow not sure of the strain it was gifted to me. It's hard to find good seed here in mi. I'm on week 3 of flower in a 3x3 gorilla tube tent using a California light works solar storm440 with uvb. Need to get my hands on some good genetics that's been my biggest problem as of yet


yeppers, I do things a bit differently than most


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 24, 2018)

RM3 said:


> yeppers, I do things a bit differently than most


...and you never hear the end of it from the conformist police.

Keep on truckin'!


----------



## Nizza (Apr 14, 2020)

any updates??


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 4, 2020)

RM3 said:


> Yeppers, tis true, I retired and bought a farm. So yeppers I moved from the Denver house after selling it and am in the process of setting up a new garden with LED's
> 
> I may drop in here from time to time ,,,,,,,,, we'll see?


I learned a lot from you about T5s from you. what LEDs are you running?


----------



## RM3 (Sep 14, 2020)

mauricem00 said:


> I learned a lot from you about T5s from you. what LEDs are you running?


A pic of the new garden, 2200 watts total 5x5 space, solacure for uvb, actinic led bars for uva and cheap flood lights from china rated at 500 watts equiv, actual watts is 324 each they cost less than a good hps bulb ($65)
.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 14, 2020)

RM3 said:


> A pic of the new garden, 2200 watts total 5x5 space, solacure for uvb, actinic led bars for uva and cheap flood lights from china rated at 500 watts equiv, actual watts is 324 each they cost less than a good hps bulb ($65)
> .
> View attachment 4683343


And out of the ashes


----------



## mauricem00 (Sep 14, 2020)

RM3 said:


> A pic of the new garden, 2200 watts total 5x5 space, solacure for uvb, actinic led bars for uva and cheap flood lights from china rated at 500 watts equiv, actual watts is 324 each they cost less than a good hps bulb ($65)
> .
> View attachment 4683343


how efficient are those chinese flood lights?


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2020)

RM3 said:


> A pic of the new garden, 2200 watts total 5x5 space, solacure for uvb, actinic led bars for uva and cheap flood lights from china rated at 500 watts equiv, actual watts is 324 each they cost less than a good hps bulb ($65)
> .
> View attachment 4683343


WB!


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 14, 2020)

RM3 said:


> A pic of the new garden, 2200 watts total 5x5 space, solacure for uvb, actinic led bars for uva and cheap flood lights from china rated at 500 watts equiv, actual watts is 324 each they cost less than a good hps bulb ($65)
> .
> View attachment 4683343



Nice to see you posting, I am trying to get some info on some of the genetics your bred in the past if your going to be around a bit


----------



## RM3 (Sep 14, 2020)

mauricem00 said:


> how efficient are those chinese flood lights?





https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32857483706.html?


----------



## Sativied (Sep 14, 2020)

RM3 said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32857483706.html?


2200watts for a space 1k of hps could easily handle sounds like you really hate planet earth. 



mauricem00 said:


> how efficient are those chinese flood lights?


About the same as HPS in the early 90s.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2020)

Sativied said:


> 2200watts for a space 1k of hps could easily handle sounds like you really hate planet earth.
> 
> About the same as HPS in the early 90s.


Do you actually do anything useful or do you just chase people around and talk shit all the time?

I've never seen your grow and I've been here for years.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 15, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Do you actually do anything useful or do you just chase people around and talk shit all the time?
> 
> I've never seen your grow and I've been here for years.


What are you whining about tty? Your misplaced projections don’t change the fact 2200watts on 5x5 is just ridiculous, half would be a lot already. And a good ol’ hps is more efficient than the crappy aliexpress floodlights Riddle linked to. 

You’ve never seen my grow? Did you hit your head or just willfully joined the post-truth era? I remember yours


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 15, 2020)

Sativied said:


> What are you whining about tty? Your misplaced projections don’t change the fact 2200watts on 5x5 is just ridiculous, half would be a lot already. And a good ol’ hps is more efficient than the crappy aliexpress floodlights Riddle linked to.
> 
> You’ve never seen my grow? Did you hit your head or just willfully joined the post-truth era? I remember yours


Just as useless as ever, I see.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 15, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Just as useless as ever, I see.


Personally I find pointing out the ridiculousness of grow setups a lot more useful than being a weirdo suck up projecting his own insecurities and animosity on to others, but hey that’s me. Not you. Clearly.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 16, 2020)

@RM3 can you give me any information on the genetics that are in these seeds?


----------



## RM3 (Sep 17, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> @RM3 can you give me any information on the genetics that are in these seeds?
> 
> View attachment 4685991


#69 Thunderfunk69 - Colorado Thunder Fuck x Cole Train

#35 Heidi's Unicorn - Pinkberry (Pink x Blueberry) x Rihanna (Pink x Thunderfunk69)

The freebie is Kool Aid x Colorado Thunder Fuck note: Kool Aid was a Mexi Sativa bag seed 

#357 Colorado Thunder Fuck - Namaste x Pineapple Express

The attached pic was done by a member of my site but shows the Namaste & CTF 
.


----------



## OneHitDone (Sep 17, 2020)

RM3 said:


> #69 Thunderfunk69 - Colorado Thunder Fuck x Cole Train
> 
> #35 Heidi's Unicorn - Pinkberry (Pink x Blueberry) x Rihanna (Pink x Thunderfunk69)
> 
> ...


Thank you, seeing some of your plants posted in this thread I'm sure theres some fire in there.
Which would you say has the loudest nose and densest flower?


----------



## RM3 (Sep 17, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Thank you, seeing some of your plants posted in this thread I'm sure theres some fire in there.
> Which would you say has the loudest nose and densest flower?


#35


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Sep 21, 2020)

Nice thread, can anyone tell me if these are good?









EasyGrow S600 V2 FullSpec.


We are proud to introduce the new generation of lights EasyGrow V2 with modernised Samsung 301H chips that have no competition in LED chips used in the horticulture industry. V2 models are newly equipped with supplementary chips Osram 660nm and 730nm and also with LG UV395 chips. Lights thanks...




easygrowlighting.eu












SANlight Q6W Gen2 245W - LedGrowShop


SANlight Q6W Gen2 245W. Highly efficient LED Grow lights for all indoor cultivation areas. The modular and compact design provides highest-power density. Sophisticated secondary optics with 90°-degree beam angle for a very homogenous light distribution above you’re rectangular cultivation area...




www.ledgrowshop.eu


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 13, 2020)

RM3 said:


> A pic of the new garden, 2200 watts total 5x5 space, solacure for uvb, actinic led bars for uva and cheap flood lights from china rated at 500 watts equiv, actual watts is 324 each they cost less than a good hps bulb ($65)
> .
> View attachment 4683343


Hey there RM3 - getting ready to pop some of your beans over here in cali.
Curious what your observations have been thus far on your LED setup yes what your were doing with the T5's?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 14, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> Hey there RM3 - getting ready to pop some of your beans over here in cali.
> Curious what your observations have been thus far on your LED setup yes what your were doing with the T5's?


Having seen his setup in person, I can attest that it's highly effective at producing very potent medicine. It might not be quite as efficient as some but it didn't cost a fortune and as he said above it's personal grow sized.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 14, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Having seen his setup in person, I can attest that it's highly effective at producing very potent medicine. It might not be quite as efficient as some but it didn't cost a fortune and as he said above it's personal grow sized.


I would be curious on quality / potency vs the previous T5 setup 
Have you had the chance to consume the #357 or #35?
Any terp descriptions you could offer?


----------



## doniawon (Dec 15, 2020)

I still have a few packs from you from a long time ago. 
Durban thunder and a few others. Glad to see you're still at it.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 16, 2020)

Here we go - gonna be growing out some of RM3's gear over in my organic journal.
Not sure exactly what year these were produced but the seed quality looks very good compared to most I see being sold for top $$


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2020)

OneHitDone said:


> I would be curious on quality / potency vs the previous T5 setup
> Have you had the chance to consume the #357 or #35?
> Any terp descriptions you could offer?


I've smoked a lot of his and it's all good. Kinda ran together after awhile lol


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you for sharing RM3! Your t5 setup is so nice and I hope you continue to share your led setup and tests.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 20, 2020)

Are you willing to share which actinic led bar you went with? Are they the orphek or3? Those look awesome.


----------



## Rootntootn (Dec 22, 2020)

Subbed


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 4, 2021)

@RM3 hope all is well with you, buddy- hit me up sometime.


----------



## kingjackpot23 (Jun 20, 2021)

OneHitDone said:


> Here we go - gonna be growing out some of RM3's gear over in my organic journal.
> Not sure exactly what year these were produced but the seed quality looks very good compared to most I see being sold for top $$
> 
> View attachment 4769720


What are u veemi acting them in?


----------

